# Post Your Cinebench R20 Scores



## Hwgeek

2700X stock cooler -PBO.
ASUS Prime X470 Pro
2*4 GB @2993Mhz OC.


----------



## BradleyW

9900K HT 4.7GHz, RAM 2x8GB DDR4 3733MHz.


----------



## The Pook

Windows Store? Ewwwwwwwwwww. Give me zip! 

9900K @ 5.0, DDR4-4133 17-18-18-35 2T = *5336*

Priority is set to below normal by default which is kind of weird.


----------



## kill

5820k 4.3ghz 16gb DDR4-2666 = 2663CB


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
lol yeah MS store dream on :thumbsdow


----------



## kignt

8700K @5.0/4.4, 2x8GB ddr4-4400 c19-20-20-39-2T = 4057-525


----------



## The Pook

If you don't want to download from the MS Store you can download the standalone here. 

*edit*

Here's an alternative download lnk on WorkUpload (thanks for the heads up @AlphaC!) if you don't like ZippyShare/it goes down.


----------



## ThrashZone

The Pook said:


> If you don't want to download from the MS Store you can download the standalone here.


Hi,
Thanks saw it on the other news thread 
It's just cinebench the extreme tweaked one is a ton better which we've already all done by now


----------



## CaptainCab21

Wow! Impressive score! Makes me want a 9900k @The Pook


----------



## Hwgeek

*Just made small test and I run R20 scene on R15, on R20 it takes 79 seconds to finish, on R15 it takes 187seconds!*
So it's like Double the work of Extreme Mode lol.


----------



## The Pook

CaptainCab21 said:


> Wow! Impressive score! Makes me want a 9900k @The Pook



Wait ~6 months for the 7nm Ryzen CPUs to come out and I'm sure no one will want a 9900K :laughings


----------



## Hwgeek

You just hurt Intel's feelings lol.


----------



## CaptainCab21

The Pook said:


> Wait ~6 months for the 7nm Ryzen CPUs to come out and I'm sure no one will want a 9900K :laughings


I hope that is true I like the possible pricing alot better.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

9980XE @4.6GHz


----------



## carlhil2

MrTOOSHORT said:


> 9980XE @4.6GHz


Nice MTS, my score look weak in comparison...


----------



## kd5151

i cant post a screen cap but i got 4045 with the ryzen 7 2700x.


----------



## J7SC

CaptainCab21 said:


> I hope that is true I like the possible pricing alot better.



...someone recently posted results for an alleged  AMD 12 core 7nm dual channel (so not TR) engineering sample; what with expected IMC improvements, this could mount quite a challenge to 9900K


Spoiler



https://www.extremetech.com/computing/284674-amds-upcoming-12-core-ryzen-cpu-pops-up-in-online-database


----------



## trojan92

4930k @4.5ghz, 16gb's of DDR3 1600mhz


----------



## CaptainCab21

MrTOOSHORT said:


> 9980XE @4.6GHz


Wow amazing score right now the highest i have yet seen!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Where does it install? I did the download, and it runs, but I don't see it.

If I have to DL it every time, that's not gonna work. 

I have to open a CPU-Z Bench tab to get the processor speed up.


----------



## MunneY

Not bad for a mildly clocked 7900x with some slaw 2400mhz ram.


----------



## CaptainCab21

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Where does it install? I did the download, and it runs, but I don't see it.
> 
> If I have to DL it every time, that's not gonna work.
> 
> I have to open a CPU-Z Bench tab to get the processor speed up.


You might want to try the direct download That was posted earlier by @The Pook


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I got it pinned to taskbar now.

A little 4.7 action - couldn't re-boot to upclock until I found the dang program. In before the 2990X guys find us!


----------



## magicase

Specs are in my sig


----------



## radier

1412 CB [email protected]


----------



## Hwgeek

*TPU and Guru3d added download link:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/maxon-cinebench/
https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-maxon-cinebench.html

OP- can you add the link in first post?


----------



## abiliocdf

Ryzen 7 2700X 4.3GHz DDR4 3466 C14


----------



## HMBR

i5 2310 (3Ghz MT, 3.1GHz ST / DDR3 1333) = 881 ( 234 single)
Core 2 Duo e7300 @ 2.8Ghz / DDR2 840 = 333 (170 single)


----------



## CaptainCab21

Hwgeek said:


> *TPU and Guru3d added download link:*
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/maxon-cinebench/
> https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-maxon-cinebench.html
> 
> OP- can you add the link in first post?


Yes i will add the links thanks for bringing them to my attention.


----------



## scracy

Specs in signature below not bad for slow memory and a Z370 board


----------



## DooRules

@ 4.7


----------



## mtrai

2700x at 4250 and ram at 3200 not my normal overclock...quite low actually. CB 20 4350 Gonna play around today and see what I can do.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

DooRules said:


> @ 4.7


I can just picture MrTooShort tuning up to come clean our plows ;-)


----------



## Axaion

both 2600k scores are at 4.5 Ghz
shrug


----------



## fearthisneo

1950x @ 4ghz


----------



## DooRules

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I can just picture MrTooShort tuning up to come clean our plows ;-)


You can count on it.  I don't think it will take much tuning with that awesome chip he has there now.


----------



## J7SC

The Pook said:


> If you don't want to download from the MS Store you can download the standalone here.



Thanks much :thumb: for this link for a separate download (and to the others who subsequently posted different ones) ! I had an old MS Store account I hadn't used in years, but when I was finally ready to download, it wanted to know about / direct to all devices separately - big sucking sound of the giant metadata tube - and wouldn't even list Win 7-64 machines.

Cinebench R20 is certainly tougher than any of the previous version, IMO (incl. the most recent 'extreme /modded for HEDT' one). For each of the four machines below from my home-office setup (all water-cooled), peak core temps were about 5 - 6 C higher than with Cinebench R15. Per below & attached, the 2950X Threadripper is running Win 10, the other three Win 7 - 64 Pro.


2950X - 4200 MHz (all cores) @ 1.325v Score (all core / single core) 8205 / 430

5960X - 4400 MHz (all cores) @ 1.31v Score (all core / single core) 4072 / 422

4060X - 4700 MHz (all cores) @ 1.31v Score (all core / single core) 2721 / 354

6700K - 4700 MHz (all cores) @ 1.31v Score (all core / single core) 2522 / 485


----------



## waltercaorle

Daily use 2700x PBO enable, 3466c14

OC [email protected], 3600c14


----------



## SuperMumrik

[email protected], 4000cl17


----------



## mtrai

Updating my 2700X PBO enabled 4425 up from 4350.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Pleasantly surprised. Can't match the higher chips but did pretty well I think. I'd have to really experiment more to clock higher stably. Didn't know my ST score was that sufficient with the OC too.

EVGA X299 Dark
I9-7940X @ 4.50
Full Water Loop
64 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 3200
Nvidia Titan X (Pascal) no OC loaded
EVGA 1600w Titanium
Samsung 960 Pro 2TB NVMe.
Various other drives and cards.


----------



## The Pook

The-Real-Link said:


> Pleasantly surprised. Can't match the higher chips but did pretty well I think. I'd have to really experiment more to clock higher stably. Didn't know my ST score was that sufficient with the OC too.
> 
> EVGA X299 Dark
> I9-7940X @ 4.50
> Full Water Loop
> 64 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 3200
> Nvidia Titan X (Pascal) no OC loaded
> EVGA 1600w Titanium
> Samsung 960 Pro 2TB NVMe.
> Various other drives and cards.



20c spread from the coolest core and hottest 

nice score!


----------



## NBrock

Asus Maximus XI Hero Wifi
9900k @ 5.3 and cache @ 5
32GB Gskill 3600 cl 17 just running XMP profile

The voltage under load is quite a bit lower than 1.44


----------



## BradleyW

Cache has a fair impact on score.


----------



## J7SC

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I got it pinned to taskbar now.
> 
> A little 4.7 action - couldn't re-boot to upclock until I found the dang program. In before the 2990X guys find us!


 
...2990X guys  ? Check the spoiler underneath 'CB 20' here


Spoiler



https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1705286-ryzen-threadripper-2990wx-2970wx-2950x-2920x-owners-club-70.html#post27880650


----------



## Jpmboy

7980XE @ 4.0 w/ 1.05V (compute clocks). NOt bad for stock frequency. But still 421W on the CPU. It's only AVX 2 tho. Too bad they didn't do a 512 implementation


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I still don't get why my system draw so much less power than yours, but still seems to clip right along. Knowing my luck it's really drawing 600 watts but the reporting suites aren't reading it right or something.


----------



## The Pook

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I still don't get why my system draw so much less power than yours, but still seems to clip right along. Knowing my luck it's really drawing 600 watts but the reporting suites aren't reading it right or something.



Get a Kill-A-Watt. Software is wonky at best for that sort of thing. I leave mine hooked up 24/7 and it's a <$20 investment 

This is what I have, but the older "P3 P4400" frequently hits sub-$15.


----------



## Jpmboy

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I still don't get why my system draw so much less power than yours, but still seems to clip right along. Knowing my luck it's really drawing 600 watts but the reporting suites aren't reading it right or something.


 yeah, as Pook says, with a new MB like that, it may not be cozy with all the software yet. And 600-700W thru the 7980XE is absolutely possible. You got the physics right tho, to do the work, ya gotta pull the power!
Back to helping OCN move up a notch or two...


----------



## J7SC

Jpmboy said:


> 7980XE @ 4.0 w/ 1.05V (compute clocks). NOt bad for stock frequency.* But still 421W on the CPU*. It's only AVX 2 tho. Too bad they didn't do a 512 implementation



421w ? That's just lukewarm  Check Hicookie's deed (3min 10s), per GN vid, after running 1800w through a W 3175X...


----------



## Luck100

Looks like I'm the runt of the 9900k pack. I blame it on my 3200 MHz DDR4


----------



## CaptainCab21

Luck100 said:


> Looks like I'm the runt of the 9900k pack. I blame it on my 3200 MHz DDR4


Still a good score!


----------



## chuy409

5820k @4.3ghz ring ratio at 3.2ghz i believe. MT 2873 ST 397


----------



## KCDC

6277

9900x 4.8, 3.0 cache

3200 tridentz royal cl14


----------



## XeoNovaDan

Multi - 1555
Single - 316


CPU: Core i7-3770k @ 4.5 GHz
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz (10-11-11-27)


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Little toasty 4.8


----------



## BradleyW

Luck100 said:


> Looks like I'm the runt of the 9900k pack. I blame it on my 3200 MHz DDR4


9900K 4.7 GHz HT x43 Un-Core.
2x8GB DDR4 3733MHz.

R20 results with RAM speed adjusted:

RAM 3200MHz = 4997 CB
RAM 3300MHz = 4987 CB
RAM 3400MHz = 4982 CB
RAM 3500MHz = 4989 CB
RAM 3600MHz = 4987 CB
RAM 3733MHz = 4997 CB 

R20 results with Uncore speed test, 9900K 4.7GHz HT:

Uncore x43 = 4995 CB
Uncore x44 = 5020 CB
Uncore x45 = 5040 CB

RAM speed won't help. Only core frequency and uncore frequency.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
4 @4.9


----------



## The Pook

BradleyW said:


> 9900K 4.7 GHz HT x43 Un-Core.
> 2x8GB DDR4 3733MHz.
> 
> R20 results with RAM speed adjusted:
> 
> RAM 3200MHz = 4997 CB
> RAM 3300MHz = 4987 CB
> RAM 3400MHz = 4982 CB
> RAM 3500MHz = 4989 CB
> RAM 3600MHz = 4987 CB
> RAM 3733MHz = 4997 CB
> 
> R20 results with Uncore speed test, 9900K 4.7GHz HT:
> 
> Uncore x43 = 4995 CB
> Uncore x44 = 5020 CB
> Uncore x45 = 5040 CB
> 
> RAM speed won't help. Only core frequency and uncore frequency.



Interesting if true, RAM speed/timings most definitely helps R15 (albeit mildly). Going from DDR4-3733 17-18-18-36 2T with garbage secondaries to 4133 17-18-18-34 with good secondaries got me a consistent ~30+ points in R15.


----------



## chispy

AMD Athlon 200GE Raven Ridge 2c 4t @ 4.0Ghz

Score - 1010


----------



## chispy

Intel Core i9 9980XE 18c 36t @ 4.8Ghz

Score - 11149


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

chispy said:


> AMD Athlon 2200GE Raven Ridge 2c 4t @ 4.0Ghz
> 
> Score - 1010





chispy said:


> Intel Core i9 9980XE @ 4.8Ghz
> 
> Score - 11149


Got both ends of the spectrum covered there! ;-)


----------



## chispy

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Got both ends of the spectrum covered there! ;-)


For reference and comparable results as a database is always good to have a variety of cpus with a different arch , cores and ht / smt. Hence why i posted scores on both ends of the cpu spectrum


----------



## ocvn

[email protected] 1.325V. Can not pass the 5.1G, much harder than cb15 which i passed [email protected] before.


----------



## boubou32

Ryzen 2400G
Ram Trident Z 3000 C14


----------



## The Pook

boubou32 said:


> Ryzen 2400G
> Ram Trident Z 3000 C14



Hopefully 1.55v isn't accurate


----------



## The-Real-Link

The Pook said:


> 20c spread from the coolest core and hottest
> 
> nice score!


Yeah not sure how I can really control that short of turning off a core or something /shrug. Voltage is lower than what the software shows though; only about 1.190 in and 1.250 for VCore.


----------



## MrFahrenheit

My i9 9900k has never been able to run fast. Apparently it's the batch (poor overclocking from the chip batch mine is from) and the Asrock Taichi Ultimate is the crappiest board I've used for entering overclocking settings. Nothing I enter above stock will result in a boot. The machine bootfreezes on reboot if anything is changed in BIOS. Yes, latest BIOS. This thing sucks. Anyways...

I have G.Skill 4266 RAM and every reboot and entry into BIOS it claims to want to run the RAM at 2133. I don't even really know if it's running at 1066, 2133 or 4266 as I get conflicting results from different apps I run to tell me. Maybe someone here can clarify what I'm seeing?

CB 4909, not bad, but not impressive in my opinion.

I do have a few other machines I will test this on and post results here. Currently working on something very special!


----------



## MrFahrenheit

Here's my Xeon workstation. Not too shabby. CB of 8501. Still seems a bit low considering 24 cores @ 3.2GHz...

Windows version is 1809 of 'Windows 10 For Workstations'


----------



## The Pook

MrFahrenheit said:


> My i9 9900k has never been able to run fast. Apparently it's the batch (poor overclocking from the chip batch mine is from) and the Asrock Taichi Ultimate is the crappiest board I've used for entering overclocking settings. Nothing I enter above stock will result in a boot. The machine bootfreezes on reboot if anything is changed in BIOS. Yes, latest BIOS. This thing sucks. Anyways...
> 
> I have G.Skill 4266 RAM and every reboot and entry into BIOS it claims to want to run the RAM at 2133. I don't even really know if it's running at 1066, 2133 or 4266 as I get conflicting results from different apps I run to tell me. Maybe someone here can clarify what I'm seeing?
> 
> CB 4909, not bad, but not impressive in my opinion.
> 
> I do have a few other machines I will test this on and post results here. Currently working on something very special!



Probably would make more sense to make another thread, but all your screenshots show 2133. Some show effective (2133) some show actual (1066). DDR.... *double* data rate. 

Your board likely isn't OCing because it's failing memory training and going back to default settings. The Taichi doesn't like >4133, you bought the wrong board if you want to run crazy RAM OCs. My Taichi won't POST above 100.5 base clock when at 4133. 

Set RAM to 4000/4133 instead of 4266 and set all timings manually, don't leave anything on auto. Make sure vDIMM and VCCIO/SA are set correctly and not on auto too.


----------



## Carillo

[email protected],0ghz/4000CL15

Multi - 11632
Single - 520


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.computerbase.de/2019-03/cinebench-r20-community-benchmarks/


Computerbase tested single thread:
i5-8600K @ 5.4 GHz = 570
i7-8700K @ 5.3 GHz = 556
i7-8700K @ 5.2 GHz = 548
i9-9900K @ 5.2 GHz = 545
i9-9900K @ 5.0 GHz = 526
i7-7700K @ 5.0 GHz = 515
i9-7900X @ 5.0 GHz = 512
i9-9900K @ stock = 510
i5-8600K @ 4.9 GHz = 505
i7-9700K @ 4.8 GHz = 502
i7-6700K @ 4.6 GHz = 481
i5-9600K @ stock = 478
i9-7980XE @ 4.6 GHz = 470
i7-9700K @ stock = 469
R7 2700X @ 4.4 GHz = 455
i7-4790K @ 4.7 GHz =450
TR 2950X @ stock = 439
R7 2700X @ stock = 432
R7 1800X @ 4.1 GHz = 418
i7-4790K @ 4.4GHz = 418
i5-8400 @ stock = 408
R7 2700 @ stock = 407
i5-8600K @ stock = 406
TR 2900WX @ stock = 402
i7-5960X @ 4.2 GHz = 393
i7-2600K @ 4.5 GHz = 329
Phenom II x6 1090T @ 4.4 GHz = 253
FX 8320 @ 4.4GHz = 219




edit: also be aware it uses AVX instructions.


----------



## Axaion

well their 2600k @ 4.5ghz is the exact same Single Thread as mine at 4.5ghz so a little confirmation there i guess, my multihread is 1649


----------



## J7SC

AlphaC said:


> https://www.computerbase.de/2019-03/cinebench-r20-community-benchmarks/
> 
> 
> Computerbase tested single thread:
> i5-8600K @ 5.4 GHz = 570
> i7-8700K @ 5.3 GHz = 556
> 
> (...edit...)
> 
> R7 2700 @ stock = 407
> i5-8600K @ stock = 406
> TR 2900WX @ stock = 402
> i7-5960X @ 4.2 GHz = 393
> i7-2600K @ 4.5 GHz = 329
> Phenom II x6 1090T @ 4.4 GHz = 253
> FX 8320 @ 4.4GHz = 219


 
Nice find  ...I was going to run an old laptop w/ a Core 2 Duo for low-score multi-core giggles, but dang, that AMD C-60 (at a truly cool 9w TDP) got that beat, per attached screenshot (bottom tier, multi-core table, computerbase.de article)


----------



## 5291Crash

Un-tuned, aside from Memory with the calculator "safe" settings.


----------



## TheNateGatsby

Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.9ghz - 8GBx2 3000mhz RAM - MSI X370 Gaming Plus


----------



## mirzet1976

R5 2600 @4.12 ghz - 2x8gb 3000mhz - 3214cb - TUF B450M- Plus Gaming


----------



## WDOOX

Did anyone have a problem with cinebench r20,win 7,8.1, after a download and unpacking I'm getting error of missing files(TPU portable version).


----------



## ozlay

7600k @ 5ghz = 2004


----------



## Redwoodz

chispy said:


> AMD Athlon 200GE Raven Ridge 2c 4t @ 4.0Ghz
> 
> Score - 1010



Sweet!. Good to see you around old man. 

AMD Ryzen R3 2200G 3.95GHz 4c 4t
Score 1527


----------



## jepz

Threadripper [email protected]
[email protected] C16


----------



## chispy

Redwoodz said:


> Sweet!. Good to see you around old man.
> 
> AMD Ryzen R3 2200G 3.95GHz 4c 4t
> Score 1527


Thanks my friend , yes i'm back . Nice score there for 2200G.


----------



## mllrkllr88

BIG AMD chip :h34r-smi 15430


----------



## J7SC

mllrkllr88 said:


> BIG AMD chip :h34r-smi 15430


 
...'grats, very impressive :thumb: four chiplets make a BIG AMD chip which makes a very BIG score  

Also, a somewhat unrelated question: On my AMD TR 2950X, I can run tRC at 48 on Samsung B-Die for all but vid tests (such as TimeSpy)...for those I have to go back to tRC 50 which I'm happy w/ to begin with (32GB of TridentZ @ 1.37v @ 3400 14 14 14 28 50 274) ...can you run 3DM TS etc w/ tRC = 48 ?


----------



## kx11

testing out this bench for whatever !!!


cpu @ 4.6ghz , [email protected] 3200mhz


----------



## chispy

mllrkllr88 said:


> BIG AMD chip :h34r-smi 15430


Monster score !


----------



## cssorkinman

Mini itx rig with 2700 non x stock cooling at 3850mhz - got downright toasty~!


----------



## Abaidor

My highest score is #8598 but other stuff is open now (steam, browsers, etc) and I am bored to close all now..lol

CPU - 7940X @ 4.8GHz all cores


----------



## abiliocdf

Good OC this weekend on my 2700X 4.4 GHz DDR4 3540 CL14


----------



## managerman

Score = 14156 / 2990WX with PBO @ 500W/ 32GB Flare-X @3400. Just getting started 

-M


----------



## johnvosh

Specs
Core i5 4670K 4.2GHz
16GB ddr3 ram 2133mhz
MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Mobo
Gigabyte RTX 2060 Gaming OC 6GB
Corsair HX 650 Psu
Intel 520 series 250gb SSD, WD 1TB green
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo

SCORE -> 1581

Temps maxed out at 60c

One thing I find interesting is that when I run the single core test it doesn't actually max out a single core, it spreads the load over all 4 cores...


----------



## Elmy

Here is mine 5422 *** edit got a little better one at 5476 ***
9900K at 5.3
Memory at 4233 Cas 17


----------



## johnvosh

Here are the results for a Core 2 Quad Q9550, 12GB 1066MHz DDR3, HP Compaq Pro 6000 with Windows 10

Score -> 685


----------



## Rabit

Score = 1679 single 345 ratio 4.86 i7 3770 @ 4272 Turbo 4480 16Gb [email protected] 2084 CL10/11/11/30

https://valid.x86.fr/80rql4


----------



## MishelLngelo

R7 2700x @4.3GHz + 3600MHz Ram


----------



## Unknownm

grampa speeds 1689


----------



## RealNeil

8700K score


----------



## kithylin

Here's my submission. This is actually my daily driver computer for now.


----------



## lcapellaro

Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4.0GHz, 2x8GB 3200MHz @ 14-13-13-28 Samsung b-die, Corsair H110i, Crosshair VI Hero and performance Bias CB11.5.

Score: 4178


----------



## Pedropc

Score -- 8842 cb // i9 [email protected] mhzs core/ 4200 mhzs CL 17 memory.


----------



## whferrell1

*Not now,not ever*

Don't want or need anything from M$ store. And to the person who posted a link to zippy-something for a "stand-alone version" I'll take my porn without add-ons.


----------



## kithylin

whferrell1 said:


> Don't want or need anything from M$ store. And to the person who posted a link to zippy-something for a "stand-alone version" I'll take my porn without add-ons.


Are you not using a good ad blocker? This is 2019.. everyone should be using ad blockers. ublock origin and adblock plus are free. I saw no porn, no ads, nothing on zippy share. 100% clean for me.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

There are 2 links in the 1st post where you don't have to use the M$ store. I didn't even have to log into the M$ store to download it, just downloaded it.


----------



## CaptainCab21

whferrell1 said:


> Don't want or need anything from M$ store. And to the person who posted a link to zippy-something for a "stand-alone version" I'll take my porn without add-ons.


Actually check the first page of thread the downloads are listed there.


----------



## Ceadderman

kithylin said:


> Are you not using a good ad blocker? This is 2019.. everyone should be using ad blockers. ublock origin and adblock plus are free. I saw no porn, no ads, nothing on zippy share. 100% clean for me.


I saw more'n I needed to see on my mobile. :stun:

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## The Pook

Ceadderman said:


> I saw more'n I needed to see on my mobile. :stun:
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:



Adblock exists for phones too :laughings


----------



## Ceadderman

The Pook said:


> Adblock exists for phones too :laughings


Sadly, I had it enabled. Didn't work. Probably need to update my browser. :doh:

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## kithylin

Ceadderman said:


> I saw more'n I needed to see on my mobile. :stun:
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


I use firefox with ublock origin installed on my phone and my own custom filters file with about 10k entries I've been maintaining for years. Both phone and mobile I saw nothing on zippyshare. No ads. No porn. Nothing. The site's perfectly clean if you use a proper ad blocker. If you or anyone is seeing anything negative on the site then that's your problem. Don't get mad / hate on people for sharing this file for us.


----------



## The Pook

Ceadderman said:


> Sadly, I had it enabled. Didn't work. Probably need to update my browser. :doh:
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:



Root your phone, you can block ads system wide - both in apps and internet. Takes a bit of time to root your phone if it's your first time but it's ezpz. 

Plus if your phone is relatively popular there are bound to be guides everywhere, take a peek at the XDA forums


----------



## CaptainCab21

Guys lets stay on topic lol!


----------



## Ceadderman

CaptainCab21 said:


> Guys lets stay on topic lol!



Sorry Cap'n. :thumb:

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## tw33k

9900K at stock settings (only XMP is set)


----------



## whferrell1

According to both TechPowerUp and Guru3d, Maxon is requiring that Cinebench R20 be downloaded from the Microsoft store. Considering that Maxon charges $2000 to $6000 for Cinema 4D why they want anyone to download from there is beyond me.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I downloaded it from there. I was not sure I could, I haven't logged onto the MS Store in a long time and would have to try to dig up my password and whatnot, but ended up not needing to log on - just download and go. It ended up being no more painful that a DL from Guru3D or TechPowerUp.


----------



## kithylin

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I downloaded it from there. I was not sure I could, I haven't logged onto the MS Store in a long time and would have to try to dig up my password and whatnot, but ended up not needing to log on - just download and go. It ended up being no more painful that a DL from Guru3D or TechPowerUp.


The problem lies in that you're on windows 10 so the windows store is part of the OS for you. On the actual website for Cinebench R20, Maxon lists the test as compatible with Windows 7. Which it is compatible with Win7. Once we have the "Portable" version we can just open it and run it. But we Windows 7 users can not download it because we are unable to get to the Microsoft Store, because that's part of Windows 10. So we need alternative download sites.. but Maxon won't let anyone do that and is trying to force everyone to use Windows 10 and the Microsoft Store to download it. It's a big catch-22 and really flipping stupid of them to do this.


----------



## mllrkllr88

J7SC said:


> ...'grats, very impressive :thumb: four chiplets make a BIG AMD chip which makes a very BIG score
> ...can you run 3DM TS etc w/ tRC = 48 ?


Yes, I can run that for every benchamrk or stability test out there. Furthermore, running 3766 CL12-12-12 is difficult but can be done with this board. 
Check out my little guide for this board here


----------



## lzf995

think the old sandy bridge is still doing fine ( atleast in games its great)


----------



## Jpmboy

wooo - a bit hot for my liking (and this is not using any AVX instruction set according to Vtune)
[email protected] can probably dial back the vcore a bit...


----------



## J7SC

mllrkllr88 said:


> Yes, I can run that for every benchamrk or stability test out there. Furthermore, running 3766 CL12-12-12 is difficult but can be done with this board.
> Check out my little guide for this board here



Thanks for the info and the thread link; interesting stuff !  

EDIT: ...got tRC working at 42 (2950X w/ 32GB @ 3400 MHz @ 1.36v) Before, I had inadvertently flipped to related values around :doh: ...3466 is next...


----------



## johnvosh

Here's my scores for a couple core 2 Quad CPU's I have. The first is a Q6600 with a score of 509. The second is a Q9550, @ stock clock of 2.84GHz it got a score of 680. @ 3.4GHz I got a score of 815!

The weird thing I have noticed though is that Core #0 runs the hottest and core #1 runs the coolest. Any ideas what could be causing this? I am running a Hyper 212 Evo cooler and I know I have good coverage with the thermal paste....


----------



## JustinThyme

Lame I know, random run without prepping system
9940X @ 4.8Ghz=8631


----------



## kithylin

johnvosh said:


> The weird thing I have noticed though is that Core #0 runs the hottest and core #1 runs the coolest. Any ideas what could be causing this? I am running a Hyper 212 Evo cooler and I know I have good coverage with the thermal paste....


That's normal operation for Core2Quads. They're not like later quad cores. With Core2Quad the first core runs the scheduler and splits up tasks to the other cores so it always runs hotter than all other cores by design. Later starting with the first i7's on LGA1366 the scheduler was re-designed and we didn't have that issue anymore. Core2quad was mostly an after-thought after Core2duo and they just slapped two dual core DIE's on a chip and kind of hacked it together. The first i7's were completely redesigned from the ground up as a purpose-built quad core.


----------



## CaptainCab21

kithylin said:


> The problem lies in that you're on windows 10 so the windows store is part of the OS for you. On the actual website for Cinebench R20, Maxon lists the test as compatible with Windows 7. Which it is compatible with Win7. Once we have the "Portable" version we can just open it and run it. But we Windows 7 users can not download it because we are unable to get to the Microsoft Store, because that's part of Windows 10. So we need alternative download sites.. but Maxon won't let anyone do that and is trying to force everyone to use Windows 10 and the Microsoft Store to download it. It's a big catch-22 and really flipping stupid of them to do this.


I believe i have the zip of Cinebench r20 it if you would like i could post it to google drive.


----------



## kithylin

CaptainCab21 said:


> I believe i have the zip of Cinebench r20 it if you would like i could post it to google drive.


I already got it thanks to the Zippyshare post earlier in this thread. Thank you though.


----------



## cowboy44mag

Just thought I'd post my score, not done optimizing my system yet...


Score 4436

ROG Strix X470-F
Ryzen 7 2700X
Trident Z RGB 14-14-14-28 (Samsung B-die) @ 3400Mhz
EVGA Supernova 750W plus Platinum

Cooling is on air with a NH-U14S and two 140mm fans in push pull.


----------



## CaptainCab21

cowboy44mag said:


> Just thought I'd post my score, not done optimizing my system yet...
> 
> 
> Score 4436
> 
> ROG Strix X470-F
> Ryzen 7 2700X
> Trident Z RGB 14-14-14-28 (Samsung B-die) @ 3400Mhz
> EVGA Supernova 750W plus Platinum
> 
> Cooling is on air with a NH-U14S and two 140mm fans in push pull.


Nice score! I might have to get some bdie that score is good, only getting 3940 on my 1700x at 4ghz


----------



## Vici0us

1700X @ 4GHz (1.4V) - MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon - 16GB (2X8GB) DDR4 @ 3400mhz CL18 (1.38V)



Score: 3944 cb


----------



## cowboy44mag

CaptainCab21 said:


> Nice score! I might have to get some bdie that score is good, only getting 3940 on my 1700x at 4ghz



Samsung B-die definitely makes a difference. I had a Hynix A die that was actually good for Hynix as I was able to overclock the 3200Mhz kit to 3600Mhz, however I couldn't get tight timings with it. After upgrading to Samsung B-die I simply used the Ryzen Ram calculator and input the "Fast" timings for 3200Mhz and then just increased the speed to 3400Mhz. Basically I ended up with 3400Mhz running really tight timings. My Cinebench R15 scores instantly got about a 30 point boost with the Samsung B-die. I've been doing more testing and tweaking of my settings, I was able to hit just over 4500 @ 4.3Ghz (really I was running at 4.295Ghz across all cores) but continued testing and didn't get a screen shot. Haven't been able to hit that score again as for some reason I started to have BSOD issues that require a hard reboot.

I find Cinebench R20 to be very interesting in that it seems to push harder than stability tests. I can run my system at 4.35Ghz across all cores and hitting a top temp of 75C, and I can run normal rendering projects, video and photo editing, gaming, all the normal suite of benchmarks, and will even pass AIDA64 and Prime 95 stability tests, but I can't run Cinebench R20 past 4.295Ghz, and if I push it to 4.30Ghz I'll get a black screen of death. Not sure if I have slight instability past 4.295Ghz or if the program itself still has some bugs they are working out of it. I have no problems with any other program, its just Cinebench R20.

I guess in reality it really doesn't matter as I can adjust my settings and hit 4.35Ghz across all cores and haven't had any issues with any other programs, however my normal settings are 4.275Ghz across all cores and this rig will crush anything I throw at it and won't exceed 65C. I think for 24/7 use I'm more comfortable running at 65C than 75C. At 4.275Ghz I get ~1985 with Cinebench R15 and at 4.35Ghz I get ~2020, but in the real world when I'm really rendering the time difference is negligible.


----------



## iunlock

Here's my CB R20 run with my 9900K Non Delided yet @ 5.3GHz










My PR so far is 5572cb ...


----------



## Ceadderman

This is *my* R20 score. 

Posted just under Ryzen7 1700x. But that's to be expected when you're using a Radeon HD 5770 for display card while building and downloading system files outside of the case. Hurts me that it's currently running 2133mhz speeds on the RAM but what can ya do right? 

Will update whence I get system build finished with three 360s and GPU as well as RAM paralleled in my new loop. Build currently as it stands now:

R7 1800x
ASUS Crosshair VII Hero
CM Hyper 212 w/ only an EKWB 500-2200rpm RGB fan for cooling.
2x8gb GSkill TridentZ 3200mhz(2133)
Radeon HD 5770 Setup Card
Windows 10


~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## cowboy44mag

Just an update to my Cinebench R20 score. I was able to hit 4500cb, but then started to black screen for some reason. I think that I'm pushing my motherboard a little too hard (ROG Strix X470-F) as my processor, RAM, and power supply are capable of more. I was able to get a little better than my first posting and its a stable and easily replicated/ repeated score. Clock speed was 4290.9Mhz across all cores.


Score: 4443cb


----------



## tw33k

9900K @ 5GHz cache 43 RAM 3600


----------



## Robert c

stock settings 4039 cb


----------



## Vici0us

Ceadderman said:


> This is *my* R20 score.
> 
> Posted just under Ryzen7 1700x. But that's to be expected when you're using a Radeon HD 5770 for display card while building and downloading system files outside of the case. Hurts me that it's currently running 2133mhz speeds on the RAM but what can ya do right?
> 
> Will update whence I get system build finished with three 360s and GPU as well as RAM paralleled in my new loop. Build currently as it stands now:
> 
> R7 1800x
> ASUS Crosshair VII Hero
> CM Hyper 212 w/ only an EKWB 500-2200rpm RGB fan for cooling.
> 2x8gb GSkill TridentZ 3200mhz(2133)
> Radeon HD 5770 Setup Card
> Windows 10
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


Manually set the stock timings and 3200mhz speed as well as voltage. You'll get a much better score with 3200mhz RAM. My RAM is only 2666mhz but I overclocked it to 3600mhz and manually played around with timings until I got best results. My score skyrocketed since I did that. Also getting better frame-rate in games.


----------



## cowboy44mag

Vici0us said:


> Manually set the stock timings and 3200mhz speed as well as voltage. You'll get a much better score with 3200mhz RAM. My RAM is only 2666mhz but I overclocked it to 3600mhz and manually played around with timings until I got best results. My score skyrocketed since I did that. Also getting better frame-rate in games.



Ryzen loves fast RAM and tight timings Ryzen's interconnecting Infinity Fabric clocks to the same speed as the RAM. The faster the RAM the better the performance across the board. So far from what I have found the current generation of Ryzen (Ryzen +) seems to hit a real "sweet spot" at around 3466Mhz and tight CL14 timings.


Using great advice from another thread on this forum I recently tweaked my memory settings, this is Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz CL14 RAM overclocked and tightened:


----------



## Ceadderman

Vici0us said:


> Manually set the stock timings and 3200mhz speed as well as voltage. You'll get a much better score with 3200mhz RAM. My RAM is only 2666mhz but I overclocked it to 3600mhz and manually played around with timings until I got best results. My score skyrocketed since I did that. Also getting better frame-rate in games.


Am on my mobile atm, so pardon me for asking if you clocked your CPU or was at stock speed?

From what I remember 1st gen Ryzen is an either or proposition. My 1800x was a preorder CPU that I put on hold for awhile due to teething issues and price of RAM. Sadly for me RAM prices kept increasing, which put the board on hold. I finally picked up both and a monoblock for the MB when I couldn't wait any longer. RAM prices started in a downward trend just after I dropped $180 on my RAM. Oh well, least it's up and running. I will try clocking the RAM and see where it takes me tomorrow. If the best I can get out of it, is marked speed then I am fine with that. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## BradleyW

tw33k said:


> 9900K @ 5GHz cache 43 RAM 3600


That cache is holding you back. I score 5030 on my 9900K @ 4.7GHz Cache x44. I also score 5350 @ 5GHz Cache x47.


----------



## tw33k

yeah...I'm going to try 47 when I get a chance

update: cache now @ 47


----------



## looniam

Cinebench R20 is now available as a Standalone Download


*https://www.maxon.net/en/support/downloads/*


----------



## CaptainCab21

looniam said:


> Cinebench R20 is now available as a Standalone Download
> 
> 
> *https://www.maxon.net/en/support/downloads/*


Thanks for sharing! I added that to the first page.


----------



## mouacyk

9900K 5GHz 4000MHz DDR4
CBR20: 5362


----------



## ESRCJ

i9 7980XE -- 4.8GHz (all cores) at 1.27Vcore -- 3.2GHz mesh at 1.15Vmesh -- DDR4 4000MHz CL16-17-16-36


----------



## Vici0us

cowboy44mag said:


> Ryzen loves fast RAM and tight timings Ryzen's interconnecting Infinity Fabric clocks to the same speed as the RAM. The faster the RAM the better the performance across the board. So far from what I have found the current generation of Ryzen (Ryzen +) seems to hit a real "sweet spot" at around 3466Mhz and tight CL14 timings.
> 
> 
> Using great advice from another thread on this forum I recently tweaked my memory settings, this is Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz CL14 RAM overclocked and tightened:


Yeah Ryzen definitely loves fast RAM. I have tried 3400mhz but couldn't get the timings any tighter. In the end I get best results with 3600mhz and it makes a HUGE difference compared to like 2133mhz/2400mhz/2667mhz RAM. My RAM is not as good as yours but it's A LOT faster compared to my stock RAM speeds which was like CL18 2667mhz. Here are my scores: 2667mhz CL18 vs OC CL18 3600mhz. It's day and night difference.



Ceadderman said:


> Am on my mobile atm, so pardon me for asking if you clocked your CPU or was at stock speed?
> 
> From what I remember 1st gen Ryzen is an either or proposition. My 1800x was a preorder CPU that I put on hold for awhile due to teething issues and price of RAM. Sadly for me RAM prices kept increasing, which put the board on hold. I finally picked up both and a monoblock for the MB when I couldn't wait any longer. RAM prices started in a downward trend just after I dropped $180 on my RAM. Oh well, least it's up and running. I will try clocking the RAM and see where it takes me tomorrow. If the best I can get out of it, is marked speed then I am fine with that.
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


Sorry for such a late reply. My 1700X is overclocked to 4GHz 1.4V & 1.2V SOC. Then I just overclocked my RAM frequency as far as I could push it, increased the voltage to 1.38V once I got 3600mhz stable, I just tightened the timings. But I totally feel you on the RAM prices... It's exactly why I bought this dirt cheap 16GB (2X8GB) DDR4 Micron RAM kit from a buddy.. it was 2667mhz CL18... pretty terrible.. but I got it to run @ 3600mhz CL18 and the results speak for themselves. This RAM kit looked as terrible as it sounds.. I had to buy RGB heatsinks which turned into basically a G.Skill Trident Z (looks-wise).. was only $20 for heatsinks so it was well worth it. But did you try getting your RAM to 3200mhz and advertised timings yet?


----------



## cowboy44mag

Vici0us said:


> Yeah Ryzen definitely loves fast RAM. I have tried 3400mhz but couldn't get the timings any tighter. In the end I get best results with 3600mhz and it makes a HUGE difference compared to like 2133mhz/2400mhz/2667mhz RAM. My RAM is not as good as yours but it's A LOT faster compared to my stock RAM speeds which was like CL18 2667mhz. Here are my scores: 2667mhz CL18 vs OC CL18 3600mhz. It's day and night difference.
> 
> Sorry for such a late reply. My 1700X is overclocked to 4GHz 1.4V & 1.2V SOC. Then I just overclocked my RAM frequency as far as I could push it, increased the voltage to 1.38V once I got 3600mhz stable, I just tightened the timings. But I totally feel you on the RAM prices... It's exactly why I bought this dirt cheap 16GB (2X8GB) DDR4 Micron RAM kit from a buddy.. it was 2667mhz CL18... pretty terrible.. but I got it to run @ 3600mhz CL18 and the results speak for themselves. This RAM kit looked as terrible as it sounds.. I had to buy RGB heatsinks which turned into basically a G.Skill Trident Z (looks-wise).. was only $20 for heatsinks so it was well worth it. But did you try getting your RAM to 3200mhz and advertised timings yet?





I actually just upgraded my RAM to Samsung B die. Up till that point I was running Hynix A die. Both kits are Trident Z RGB, with the Hynix A die I was able to overclock it to 3600Mhz CL 16, however I am getting much better performance with the B die 3466Mhz CL14 (slightly tighter than FAST timings via Ryzen RAM calculator). I wouldn't have ever upgraded however I found a buyer for my Hynix A die, and got the B die on sale so out of pocket it cost me about $30, which I just figured was a no brainer. 

I really am loving the 2700X, however I already have an offer for my motherboard, and CPU as a combo and may opt to upgrade to the Ryzen 7 3000X processor when it releases in a few months. If the processor that was shown beating the i9 9900K really was an upcoming Ryzen 5 processor as some have speculated, then the new Ryzen 7 processors will be 12 core (have insane performance) and very hard to pass up on.


----------



## The Pook

Vici0us said:


> Yeah Ryzen definitely loves fast RAM. I have tried 3400mhz but couldn't get the timings any tighter. In the end I get best results with 3600mhz and it makes a HUGE difference compared to like 2133mhz/2400mhz/2667mhz RAM. My RAM is not as good as yours but it's A LOT faster compared to my stock RAM speeds which was like CL18 2667mhz. Here are my scores: 2667mhz CL18 vs OC CL18 3600mhz. It's day and night difference.
> 
> Sorry for such a late reply. My 1700X is overclocked to 4GHz 1.4V & 1.2V SOC. Then I just overclocked my RAM frequency as far as I could push it, increased the voltage to 1.38V once I got 3600mhz stable, I just tightened the timings. But I totally feel you on the RAM prices... It's exactly why I bought this dirt cheap 16GB (2X8GB) DDR4 Micron RAM kit from a buddy.. it was 2667mhz CL18... pretty terrible.. but I got it to run @ 3600mhz CL18 and the results speak for themselves. This RAM kit looked as terrible as it sounds.. I had to buy RGB heatsinks which turned into basically a G.Skill Trident Z (looks-wise).. was only $20 for heatsinks so it was well worth it. But did you try getting your RAM to 3200mhz and advertised timings yet?



dat latency tho


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

7920X @48, 3600 16-16-16-36 RAM 7562


----------



## MrFox

7960X @ 5.2GHz, 4200 CL16-18-18-32


----------



## vicyo

i7 9700k @ 5.2GHz 1.376Vcore
DDR4 3000MHz CL15-16-16-34

Does the R20 benefits from faster ram on intel processors?


----------



## The Pook

vicyo said:


> i7 9700k @ 5.2GHz 1.376Vcore
> DDR4 3000MHz CL15-16-16-34
> 
> Does the R20 benefits from faster ram on intel processors?



yes


----------



## md021383

I9 9900k 5.1 - DDR4 3600 ram










5.3


----------



## BradleyW

md021383 said:


> I9 9900k 5.1 - DDR4 3600 ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.3


Fully stable? If so, how did you test the core and uncore stability?


----------



## md021383

For 5.1ghz my uncore is 4.9 and for 5.3ghz uncore is 5.0. I have ran the 5.1 in aida64 for a 2 hour stress test, which is stable enough for me as I mainly game on this rig, with light usage of premiere pro. I have only gamed on the 5.3 and didn't have any issue, buuut I don't use that profile often. Honestly this is the first rig I've built and OC, so I am still under the learning curve with tweaking it.


----------



## ThrashZone

md021383 said:


> For 5.1ghz my uncore is 4.9 and for 5.3ghz uncore is 5.0. I have ran the 5.1 in aida64 for a 2 hour stress test, which is stable enough for me as I mainly game on this rig, with light usage of premiere pro. I have only gamed on the 5.3 and didn't have any issue, buuut I don't use that profile often. Honestly this is the first rig I've built and OC, so I am still under the learning curve with tweaking it.


Hi,
The newer versions are pretty good but best stability test I've found is blender and running classroom demo rendering file will cook the cpu for about 10 minutes using render image
If you use render animation it will loop till canceled 
That and realbench,

https://www.blender.org/download/demo-files/


https://www.blender.org/


----------



## The Pook

vicyo said:


> i7 9700k @ 5.2GHz 1.376Vcore
> DDR4 3000MHz CL15-16-16-34
> 
> Does the R20 benefits from faster ram on intel processors?





The Pook said:


> yes



Decided to test to see how much, but I just played with timings and left speed alone. 

CPU was stock but with +100mhz added on all core turbo (4.8 vs 4.7). 

4133 19-19-19-39 auto subs/tertiaries = *4946*

4133 16-18-18-34 manual subs/tertiaries = *4953*

did three runs and picked the highest from each.


----------



## gtz

Here is my 2920X.


----------



## md021383

messed around with Blender to see the highest I could get the clock at and complete the run, I thought why not run CB again for giggles


----------



## MAX_AB

Cinebench R20 Score 15,836 (best Cinebench R15 score is 6,872)

System: Dual Xeon Supernmicro Workstation
CPU 2x Xeon Platinum 8168 es2 (QLKN), no OC.  
Base 2.4GHz/Allcore 2.9GHz/Turbo 3.5GHz (0.3GHz lower than production 8168)
MBD Supermicro X11DPG-QT
GPU GTX 1080Ti
RAM 128GB Samsung DDR4 2400 C17 ECC
SSD WDC SN750 512GB NVME
PSU EVGA 1300G2
PDU Scepter U27 UHD IPS 27"
Case Rosewill B2
Cooling- standard air, 2x Supermicro SNK00070APS
Settings: NUMA on, Onboard VGA on, EFI mode, default CPU settings


----------



## Blameless

kill said:


> 5820k 4.3ghz 16gb DDR4-2666 = 2663CB


5820K @ 4.2GHz scoring 2951: https://i.imgur.com/2wnRPR9.jpg



BradleyW said:


> Cache has a fair impact on score.


Seems so.



kithylin said:


> With Core2Quad the first core runs the scheduler and splits up tasks to the other cores so it always runs hotter than all other cores by design. Later starting with the first i7's on LGA1366 the scheduler was re-designed and we didn't have that issue anymore.


The scheduler isn't hardware and scheduler overhead is minimal. Even if overhead were higher, it would not be as demanding as most actual work and would actually lower effective utilization of that core during most benchmarks. OSes do tend to schedule threads to the first core first, but this doesn't explain any full load temp differential and I've definitely seen Core 2 Quads whose hottest core was not core 0.

More likely the temperature differential was simply natural variance of the part, either in silicon quality, solder quality, IHS surface (upper or lower), heatsink mount/location of the cooler's heatpipes relative to the cores, or proximity of one side of the chip to a board heat source (some thermal coupling between the board and CPU does exist, so a hot VRM, for example can cause cores on that side to load a few C warmer). Regardless, the temp differential was fairly small and nothing to be overly concerned about.


----------



## J7SC

update: AMD TR 2950X / 16c/32t @ 4.225 GHz all c / 1.325v --- Cinebench R20 score 8298


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that about does it. I am going to have to start fiddling with my RAM to see what speed I can get out of it. :thinking:

6 points shy of a Stock 1950 Threadripper. 

Since I am stuck at 2133 that's not too shabby. But I bet my R20 scores could me MUCH bigger than these meager scores.

3677 CPU/694 Single Core. What impressed me the most is this system is still on my bench table and running 2 fans. One on CPU and the other on my 5770 display card. Seriously need to get my new case so I can flog this Beast. Til then I am gonna be pretty twitchy. :blinksmil

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## The Pook

Ceadderman said:


> Since I am stuck at 2133 that's not too shabby. But I bet my R20 scores could me MUCH bigger than these meager scores



You're starving that poor CPU :sad-smile


----------



## vmanuelgm

i9 7980XE -- 5.1GHz @1.421v -- 3GHz mesh @1.11v -- DDR4 4000MHz CL16-16-16-36-1T @1.395v -- 11807 multi


----------



## Celcius

My 7700k at 4.8ghz is showing it's age in this bench


----------



## Ceadderman

The Pook said:


> You're starving that poor CPU :sad-smile


I know. But it's on my Open Bench Table and haven't much to work with atm. I may use my old case and throw two of my 360s in that to work with. RAM is getting watercooled as well in this setup. The problem however is that I don't have flex tubing. Only rigid. I have 6 acrylic tubes and really don't wish to bend any of them to fit my old HAF932 when I will need tubing to fit three Radiators, Monoblock, Monarch block, GPU block, Reservoir and Pump into an O11 Dynamic. Hopefully sometime soon I will be able to do that. I have everything for that but the case. :mellowsmi

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## Jpmboy

just for grins and I happened to need to update this rig).
[email protected] ram @ 3466 Asrock Taichi X470 Ultimate, OCool AIO, Tctl max was 71C (not quite the load that 24/7 [email protected] inflicts on the cpu)
rig seems snappy, if ya ignore the R20 score.


----------



## Ceadderman

Jpmboy said:


> just for grins and I happened to need to update this rig).
> [email protected] ram @ 3466 Asrock Taichi X470 Ultimate, OCool AIO, Tctl max was 71C (not quite the load that 24/7 [email protected] inflicts on the cpu)
> rig seems snappy, if ya ignore the R20 score.


Well it's nice to see at any rate. I have 3200mhz TridentZ CL14 sticks which are currently running 2133mhz on my bench system. So at least it gives me some idea of where my system should be scoring. Your score is easily 1000 points higher than mine. It could be the CPU as I am running an 1800x, but I am erring on the side of Memory speed hobbling my CPU, over being 1st gen Ryzen. :thinking:

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## J7SC

...update for a 6700k / Z170 SOC Force / 4.705 GHz ...secondary machine doing some 24/7 firewall / YouTube / TV chores that wanted to s.th. more exciting 

Cinebench R 20 score 2544


----------



## CaptainCab21

Finally broke 4000 in r20! Adjusted my memory too as tight as i could get it 3200mhz Cl16 sub timings tuned. Put the bios in r15 performance mode. Bought 16gb GSkill 3600 cl15 Bdie curious to see the performance difference.
R20 Score 4061 
Ryzen 7 1700x 4ghz 
16gb ddr4 3200mhz cl16
Asus B350f Strix Mobo


----------



## Jpmboy

Ceadderman said:


> Well it's nice to see at any rate. I have 3200mhz TridentZ CL14 sticks which are currently running 2133mhz on my bench system. So at least it gives me some idea of where my system should be scoring. Your score is easily 1000 points higher than mine. It could be the CPU as I am running an 1800x, but I am erring on the side of Memory speed hobbling my CPU, over being 1st gen Ryzen. :thinking:
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


 those are G.Skill FlareX 3200c14 sticks in the 2700X rig.




CaptainCab21 said:


> Finally broke 4000 in r20! Adjusted my memory too as tight as i could get it 3200mhz Cl16 sub timings tuned. Put the bios in r15 performance mode. Bought 16gb GSkill 3600 cl15 Bdie curious to see the performance difference.
> R20 Score 4061
> Ryzen 7 1700x 4ghz
> 16gb ddr4 3200mhz cl16
> Asus B350f Strix Mobo



if you are trying to squeeze out every last point:
Task manage> Details > select the cinebench exe > rt click > set priority to "Realtime". Run the bench. Don't panic, if the render does not show until the bench completes. It is renderiung in the background. Same thing for R15.


----------



## WDOOX

Xeon X5650 4.0ghz


----------



## Dark Side

8700k @ 5Ghz


----------



## kithylin

I know it would be a lot more time for folks but.. it would be nice if some of you could please do the single core test too. I'm more interested in single core performance in the different platforms with cinebench than multi-core performance myself. I'm guessing others are curious about that too.


----------



## J7SC

kithylin said:


> I know it would be a lot more time for folks but.. it would be nice if some of you could please do the single core test too. I'm more interested in single core performance in the different platforms with cinebench than multi-core performance myself. I'm guessing others are curious about that too.


 
...well, it's in this thread, like what I posted here for four different types of CPUs (2950X and 6700k were updated since then) 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-benchmarking-software-discussion/1721958-post-your-cinebench-r20-scores-4.html#post27880670


----------



## kithylin

J7SC said:


> ...well, it's in this thread, like what I posted here for four different types of CPUs (2950X and 6700k were updated since then)
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-benchmarking-software-discussion/1721958-post-your-cinebench-r20-scores-4.html#post27880670


While that is nice, and thank you for doing that for us.. that's Intel systems and only newer Intel systems. Some folks in here are posting older Intel systems that are overclocked a lot and I would like to see their single thread performance too. Also people with Ryzen systems and their overclocks would be interesting to see how they fare in single-thread in the new R20 too.


----------



## The Pook

Do I win? 

N4100 = *567*

Would have done better but it throttled pretty hard about 10 seconds in. Gonna RMA this mini PC I just bought because even at the desktop with no load it sits around 75c.


----------



## kithylin

The Pook said:


> Do I win?
> 
> N4100 = *567*
> 
> Would have done better but it throttled pretty hard about 10 seconds in. Gonna RMA this mini PC I just bought because even at the desktop with no load it sits around 75c.


Wow.. that's the multi-core score? That's just barely a little faster than the 485 single-core score of a 6700K @ 4.7 Ghz.


----------



## J7SC

kithylin said:


> While that is nice, and thank you for doing that for us.. that's Intel systems and only newer Intel systems. Some folks in here are posting older Intel systems that are overclocked a lot and I would like to see their single thread performance too. Also people with Ryzen systems and their overclocks would be interesting to see how they fare in single-thread in the new R20 too.


Fair enough, ThePook to the rescue.... Please note though that the AMD 2950X Threadripper on single thread is pretty much like Ryzen...


----------



## The Pook

kithylin said:


> Wow.. that's the multi-core score? That's just barely a little faster than the 485 single-core score of a 6700K @ 4.7 Ghz.



Yep, multi. I'd imagine it'd score >1000 since the N4100 is actually somewhat decent for a 15w SKU but it barely managed to average 1.0Ghz when it should be able to maintain 2.3.

I'd open it and check the thermal paste/heatsink mount but I can't even get the screws out because they're all stripped. So back it goes 

Sad days! Was pretty excited for it as an emulation box.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Pushing a bit more:


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

My mighty rig.


----------



## J7SC

...Dug out the ol' laptop, good for 'The race to the Bottom', as they call it in business/economics... 

Since CPU all-core, such as it is, took forever and I have plans for the weekend, I won't run single core (just divide by 2)...

Intel Pentium T4300 2c/2t @ 2.1 GHz Cinebench R 20 multi-core/ CPU score = *135*


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Show Off!


----------



## J7SC

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Show Off!


Thanks


----------



## kithylin

J7SC said:


> ...Dug out the ol' laptop, good for 'The race to the Bottom', as they call it in business/economics...
> 
> Since CPU all-core, such as it is, took forever and I have plans for the weekend, I won't run single core (just divide by 2)...
> 
> Intel Pentium T4300 2c/2t @ 2.1 GHz Cinebench R 20 multi-core/ CPU score = *135*


Next week I could try and run it on an old 65nm dual core celeron. I wonder if I can get single-digit R20 scores.. 

I think I even have some Preshott single core P4's in there too if you really want to get nice and slow/low. We're supposed to have some cold nights in the low 40's F coming up next week. Maybe I could double as a room heater running Cinebench R20.


----------



## The Pook

kithylin said:


> Next week I could try and run it on an old 65nm dual core celeron. I wonder if I can get single-digit R20 scores..
> 
> I think I even have some Preshott single core P4's in there too if you really want to get nice and slow/low. We're supposed to have some cold nights in the low 40's F coming up next week. Maybe I could double as a room heater running Cinebench R20.



Start with the Prescott!


----------



## kithylin

The Pook said:


> Start with the Prescott!


I'll do it at least once. I'm going to need an overclock stress test on it so I suppose that will work.. probably take it at least an hour even with hyper-threading on.


----------



## J7SC

kithylin said:


> Next week I could try and run it on an old 65nm dual core celeron. I wonder if I can get single-digit R20 scores..
> 
> I think I even have some Preshott single core P4's in there too if you really want to get nice and slow/low. We're supposed to have some cold nights in the low 40's F coming up next week. Maybe I could double as a room heater running Cinebench R20.



Well, you, 'ThePook' and 'GnarlyCharlie' made me dot it ! ...You can reach at least two-digit Cinebench R20 scores for overall CPU - but feel free to break this bottom record anytime, because I really don't want to drive uphill with the ignition off and both feet on the brakes ever again ! Excruciating :sozo:

How did I do it ? Certainly not by using any non-existing Bios tools for this totally oc-useless Toshiba Bios... But running max Super Pi in the background works...


----------



## The Pook

J7SC said:


> Well, you, 'ThePook' and 'GnarlyCharlie' made me dot it ! ...You can reach at least two-digit Cinebench R20 scores for overall CPU - but feel free to break this bottom record anytime, because I really don't want to drive uphill with the ignition off and both feet on the brakes ever again ! Excruciating :sozo:
> 
> How did I do it ? Certainly not by using any non-existing Bios tools for this totally oc-useless Toshiba Bios... But running max Super Pi in the background works...



Cheater! Gotta do it with only CB running


----------



## J7SC

The Pook said:


> Cheater! Gotta do it with only CB running


 
oh yeah ? Ever seen processes at 'idle w/ Win7' (never mind Win10) ? :doh:


----------



## The Pook

J7SC said:


> oh yeah ? Ever seen processes at 'idle w/ Win7' (never mind Win10) ? :doh:



excuses excuses


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I have W10 in a Asus tablet/netbook thing, I might give it a shot.

Edit: Had a bucket load of updates to apply and had to install VC++ or whatever it was, got it running now. Intel Atom Z8350.

Nothing else running.


----------



## J7SC

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I have W10 in a Asus tablet/netbook thing, I might give it a shot.
> 
> Edit: Had a bucket load of updates to apply and had to install VC++ or whatever it was, got it running now. Intel Atom Z8350.
> 
> Nothing else running.


 
Nice...

I enjoyed the trips down memory lane (I used to think my lap-top was 'fast'). But I need some Cinebench R20 therapy on my modern machines to just get those images of slowly creeping renders out of my head :sad-smile


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It's funny, almost 1000 times slower than the 7980XE rig, but I run several apps on that thing that won't run on my Android tablets and it runs that stuff really well. Plenty processor for what it does, I guess.


----------



## Jpmboy

GnarlyCharlie said:


> It's funny, almost 1000 times slower than the 7980XE rig, but I run several apps on that thing that won't run on my Android tablets and it runs that stuff really well. Plenty processor for what it does, I guess.


r20 (any cinebench version) just scales linearly with core count... "there be many a burst bubble" if we look at single core performance.


----------



## J7SC

GnarlyCharlie said:


> It's funny, almost 1000 times slower than the 7980XE rig, but I run several apps on that thing that won't run on my Android tablets and it runs that stuff really well. Plenty processor for what it does, I guess.


 
...on my old laptop in the earlier posts, the 2c/2t CPU and 4gb of RAM aren't even he main issue when running light loads - but the slow hard drive combined with a lot of if not constant swapping (re RAM) makes watching the grass grow a high-speed sport by comparison.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Jpmboy said:


> r20 (any cinebench version) just scales linearly with core count... "there be many a burst bubble" if we look at single core performance.


The 7980XE @ 4.6 does right at 4X single core score as this thing does with all 4 cores. And I thought it took a long time to do a single core run on that rig


----------



## Ceadderman

The Pook said:


> Yep, multi. I'd imagine it'd score >1000 since the N4100 is actually somewhat decent for a 15w SKU but it barely managed to average 1.0Ghz when it should be able to maintain 2.3.
> 
> I'd open it and check the thermal paste/heatsink mount but I can't even get the screws out because they're all stripped. So back it goes
> 
> Sad days! Was pretty excited for it as an emulation box.


Probably cost you less(than the shipping) purchasing an EZ out bit and a handful of screws if they're stripped that badly. That's how I would approach the issue anyway. :thinking: 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## The Pook

Ceadderman said:


> Probably cost you less(than the shipping) purchasing an EZ out bit and a handful of screws if they're stripped that badly. That's how I would approach the issue anyway. :thinking:
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:



Free returns through Amazon  

Gonna grab a marginally better one that I found for about the same price anyway, not much lost.


----------



## J7SC

...quick update - same CPU speed as before but with some RAM fine-tuning, ...because last one was 8298, so close to 8300  

- 2950X @ 4.225 16c/32t - New Cinebench R20 *score 8324*


----------



## ThrashZone

JustinThyme said:


> Lame I know, random run without prepping system
> 9940X @ 4.8Ghz=8631


Hi,
Nice man I've got lame covered 
Mine at 4.4 at 1.2v a little warm 8006 what was yours like ?


----------



## JustinThyme

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice man I've got lame covered
> Mine at 4.4 at 1.2v a little warm 8006 what was yours like ?


Im not passing 85C on hottest core just running as is without increasing fan speed or killing background apps. AVG core temp is around 75C loaded. Have two that run 80-85C When loaded for a minute or two.
Ive not moved the mesh from default as it hasnt resulted in any gains to speak of so auto it is.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
9940x 4.5 at 1.2v mesh 3000MHz for 8247 and single at 469 little cooler this run couple c's


----------



## ThrashZone

JustinThyme said:


> Im not passing 85C on hottest core just running as is without increasing fan speed or killing background apps. AVG core temp is around 75C loaded. Have two that run 80-85C When loaded for a minute or two.
> Ive not moved the mesh from default as it hasnt resulted in any gains to speak of so auto it is.


Hi,
Thanks you lucky dog 
I don't kill anything processes wise 
I'm on the newest bios for my board 1701 are you on the newest too ?
It' said to add another 5c+ to temps with 110c tj max instead of 105c like older bios


----------



## JustinThyme

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Thanks you lucky dog
> I don't kill anything processes wise
> I'm on the newest bios for my board 1701 are you on the newest too ?
> It' said to add another 5c+ to temps with 110c tj max instead of 105c like older bios


Im running tistou modded 1603 nicrocode 49 on BIOS 2 with stock on BIOS 1
Ill bump up to the last one he did with microcode 55 when I get bored and want to try it.

Im not sure whether the microcode causes temps to increase or if its just causing an anomaly in what is reported. I noted that with the defunct codes what I see on my OLED screen is 5C cooler than what HWinfo or anything else reports and with the good codes they match up.


----------



## ThrashZone

JustinThyme said:


> Im running tistou modded 1603 nicrocode 49 on BIOS 2 with stock on BIOS 1
> Ill bump up to the last one he did with microcode 55 when I get bored and want to try it.


Hi,
Yep lucky again to have tistou mods :thumb:
Wish he would do some for me for my cheap mark 2 lol it's as good as the bloated prime deluxe I returned about two months ago.


----------



## JustinThyme

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep lucky again to have tistou mods :thumb:
> Wish he would do some for me for my cheap mark 2 lol it's as good as the bloated prime deluxe I returned about two months ago.


Yeah I definitely got lucky with the chip. Early run as soon as they hit the market and got it from Amazon for $1349. Went to 4.8 easily but 4.9 I got it to boot and first hint of load I was seeing all blue. Jacked the Vcore a little and upped the LLC to 5 no dice. I thought Id get to 5Ghz on all cores as easy as it was to get to 4.8GHz. Maybe a chiller later will remedy that but Ill have to run another circuit to my home office to accommodate the extra load. Circuit I have now will actually sag enough for my UPS to reject the input at peaks and go on battery. (running dual conversion online UPS)


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I checked everywhere all about the same 1299. + tax so just got from from micro center yesterday.
Restoring a system image probably go back to 1501 or 1503 what ever it was bios and see what happens 
Chiller yep looked into that briefly office depot has some server a/c units that are local and an interesting concept that can be used for other duties too like outdoor events....


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
8444 9940x 4.6


----------



## The Pook

RMAed the N4100 NUC since it was overheating and was basically impossible to open without destroying it and grabbed this one with a slower J4105 ... but now this one has a faulty second RAM slot. Both sticks boot fine in the first RAM slot but if anything is in the second it refuses to POST. 

Celeron J4105 @ 2.4 = *568*

RMAing it and grabbed another one with a i3 8109U that should be here tomorrow.


----------



## J7SC

...after 2nd pass updates for 6700k, TR 2950X and that unfortunate 2c/2t ancient laptop posted before, time to revisit the 4960X...

4960X @ 4.75 GHz, 32GB DDR3, updated Cinebench R20 *score 2741*


----------



## WDOOX

Hi J7SC can you run 4960x at 4.0ghz to have clock to clock comparison with xeon x5650 4.0ghz


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

The Pook said:


> RMAed the N4100 NUC since it was overheating and was basically impossible to open without destroying it and grabbed this one with a slower J4105 ... but now this one has a faulty second RAM slot. Both sticks boot fine in the first RAM slot but if anything is in the second it refuses to POST.
> 
> Celeron J4105 @ 2.4 = *568*
> 
> RMAing it and grabbed another one with a i3 8109U that should be here tomorrow.


I picked up a NIB HP Prodesk 600G4 SFF w/ i5-8500, 8GB RAM, 500GB SSD and W10 Pro license for $300 shipped. About the same load as a mid-level NUC but quite a lot larger - even has PCIe 16X3 slot but it'd have to be a small/low power draw card.

I have an i5-5300U NUC, never thought about running CB20 on that yet!


----------



## The Pook

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I picked up a NIB HP Prodesk 600G4 SFF w/ i5-8500, 8GB RAM, 500GB SSD and W10 Pro license for $300 shipped. About the same load as a mid-level NUC but quite a lot larger - even has PCIe 16X3 slot but it'd have to be a small/low power draw card.
> 
> I have an i5-5300U NUC, never thought about running CB20 on that yet!



I was thinking of going that route, it's cheaper and you get more _o o m p h_ but I want something I can stick to the back of my monitor and forget about


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Time to post "serious" score!

This is the score my "beast" can perform! xD

It's a dirty cheap laptop i bought last year for 70bucks BRAND NEW. A friend of mine bought it without asking for 340€ at a local store, it started once and noticed it was UNUSABLE with preinstalled win 10 ( 3 minutes to boot...). 

He asked me if i was interested.... obviously not, but the price "enticed" me. So i bought it, i slapped in the cheapest (at the time) chinese 60gb SSD i found on amazon on a slot in place of the DVD-RW drive.
The only other upgrade is a Ebay wifi AC dongle for 5 bucks.

Now it runs happily Linux Mint 19.1 and is quite snappy and suitable for browsing and learning linux. 

Complete specs: 
AMD 6110-APU 1.5ghz x4 
Amd Radeon R2
4GB of Ram (3.3 free)
60GB SSD + 500HDD
15.6 1366x768 ****ty display
Wifi Ac 600(LoL)

Great battery life

GREAT CINEBENCH SCORES
(i ran it under linux with wine)


----------



## J7SC

WDOOX said:


> Hi J7SC can you run 4960x at 4.0ghz to have clock to clock comparison with xeon x5650 4.0ghz


 
OK, here you go ...4960X @ 4GHz, 32GB / 2400 DDR3 - Cinebench R 20 *score = 2301*


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

i5-5300U NUC did pretty good!

The i5-8500 no OC does surprisingly well, less than 100 points behind a 7700K @ 4.2? Rocking!


----------



## J7SC

...4790K (special batch# ) 5.2 GHz, CinebenchR20 multi-core *score 2494* - single-core score *508*


----------



## The Pook

i3 8109U @ stock = *984*

Not bad for a dual core  

This NUC is wonky about reporting RAM speed ... it's really 2400 CL14 but it bounces between showing that and 1333 CL9 for some reason.


----------



## J7SC

...stated doing some spring-cleaning last week and sorting old CPUs/GPUs such as the above 4790K post. There are other CPUs which I haven't run yet in Cinebench R20, such as a nice 3770K and even old Xeons (never mind upcoming HEDT AMD  ). So I made the spreadsheet below for my current menagerie to keep track of. 

Hopefully, it can also show others 'generational' differences re. upgrade questions they may have, as well as what some overclocks may be 'worth' in terms of single and multi-score Cinebench R20.


----------



## kithylin

J7SC said:


> ...stated doing some spring-cleaning last week and sorting old CPUs/GPUs such as the above 4790K post. There are other CPUs which I haven't run yet in Cinebench R20, such as a nice 3770K and even old Xeons (never mind upcoming HEDT AMD  ). So I made the spreadsheet below for my current menagerie to keep track of.
> 
> Hopefully, it can also show others 'generational' differences re. upgrade questions they may have, as well as what some overclocks may be 'worth' in terms of single and multi-score Cinebench R20.


I'm looking forward to you trying the 3770K and adding it to your spreadsheet. I would be very interested in seeing where it compares both single and multi core. It's a chip I'm thinking of using soon.


----------



## Djreversal

13836 - https://i.imgur.com/UlUOKpL.png


----------



## J7SC

..spring-cleaning update > Pentium G3258 2C/@t @ 4.7 GHz Cinebench R20 *multi-score 788* Cinebench R20* single-score 403* (  ) ...table update included


----------



## Trevayne10

*Overpowered OP-LP2 15" i7-8750H Cinenbench R20 Score (Multi): 3,134*

CPU: intel core i7-8750H (6C/12T)

Cinebench R20 Score (multi): 3,134


Stock Air cooling


CPU Priorrity: Real time


GPU: nVidia GeForce GTX-1060 6GB DDR5

Windows 10 Home x64


----------



## The Pook

9900K @ 1000mhz (125 x 8) = 900 



max power draw for the entire system at the wall = 84.6W


----------



## J7SC

The Pook said:


> 9900K @ 1000mhz (125 x 8) = 900
> 
> 
> 
> max power draw for the entire system at the wall = 84.6W


 
Nice ! Now, you should get a Xeon W 3175X and 'minimize' Watts...DerBauer and Dancop already did the other end of the scale, with well over 1200W just for the CPU (@ 5.6+; LN2...)


----------



## br0adband

ThinkPad W540, pic speaks for itself I suppose.


----------



## Ceadderman

@ThePook Bro I think you need to boost your RAM. 

If not I am exceedingly happier by my latest results...

But I do know there is no way my CPU should put triple the points over your i7-9900k. It's an 1800x after all, not a 2700x or Ryzen2 processor. I mean shoot, there is a standout AMD score in the bench and it's a 1700x. My CPU barely got edged by it. Only thing I can think of is that it's cooling solution allows it to perform the way it did. I'm currently running a 212 EVO so I suspect that's holding my scores down now that I got my RAM working at spec. :thinking:

Oh and that 28c showing up on RyzenMaster is @ Idle.

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## The Pook

Ceadderman said:


> @ThePook Bro I think you need to boost your RAM.
> 
> If not I am exceedingly happier by my latest results...





My RAM is at 4133. I was doing runs for fun undervolted and underclocked, that run was at 1Ghz. 



The Pook said:


> 9900K @ 1000mhz (125 x 8) = 900



My real run is the 4th post in the thread, 5336 



J7SC said:


> Nice ! Now, you should get a Xeon W 3175X and 'minimize' Watts...DerBauer and Dancop already did the other end of the scale, with well over 1200W just for the CPU (@ 5.6+; LN2...)



Buy me one! I'll give it a shot :laughings


----------



## Ceadderman

The Pook said:


> My RAM is at 4133. I was doing runs for fun undervolted and underclocked, that run was at 1Ghz.


Aha okay. Makes sense now. Didn't realize you were undervolting. Hence my confusion. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## J7SC

kithylin said:


> I'm looking forward to you trying the 3770K and adding it to your spreadsheet. I would be very interested in seeing where it compares both single and multi core. It's a chip I'm thinking of using soon.


 
...some quick Ivy Bridge updates...3570K and 3770K @ 4.7, per screen shot and table below 

...still have to run single-core 3770K; I reckon it may be in the high 300s/low 400s as the same memory only ran at 1600 for the 3570K due to IMC, but 2666 for the 3770K ...so far, re. older CPUs for 1080 HD games, 4790K @ 4.7 plus seems to be the ticket


----------



## kithylin

J7SC said:


> ...some quick Ivy Bridge updates...3570K and 3770K @ 4.7, per screen shot and table below
> 
> ...still have to run single-core 3770K; I reckon it may be in the high 300s/low 400s as the same memory only ran at 1600 for the 3570K due to IMC, but 2666 for the 3770K ...so far, re. older CPUs for 1080 HD games, 4790K @ 4.7 plus seems to be the ticket


Thanks for sharing this with us. I guess I'm lucky in that my 3570K I have right now is stable @ DDR3-2500 ram. Also If you could please add in the single core from the 3770K that would be nice. I'm curious where it ranks against the other systems. But.. it's making me re-consider it in general. And here I thought a high clocked 3770K might be competent compared to newer parts.. I guess even with clock speed it really is quite a bit slower. Maybe a Threadripper system for me wouldn't be such a bad idea soon then.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
9940x @ 4.8


----------



## Barefooter

4790k @ 4.7 GHz Score: 2077











7900X @ 4.8 GHz single core Score:449











7900X @ 4.8 GHz Score: 5805











7900X @ 5.0 GHz Score: 6155












.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi, @Barefooter 
What happened your pretty low even on my 7900x 4.8 6354
I'm sure you're a lot cooler though


----------



## Barefooter

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> @Barefooter
> What happened your pretty low even on my 7900x 4.8 6354
> I'm sure you're a lot cooler though


I don't know Thrash, any ideas?

My RAM is set to 3200 14-14-14 and not optimized by any means. Otherwise you would think the two scores should be closer :thinking:


----------



## ThrashZone

Barefooter said:


> I don't know Thrash, any ideas?
> 
> My RAM is set to 3200 14-14-14 and not optimized by any means. Otherwise you would think the two scores should be closer.


Hi,
Yes I would bud yours should be better actually your system is the bomb 

4.7 voltages is about all I can find atm still a little higher though


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Highest I've gone on 7900x temps were limit 4-4.9 rest at 4.8 6428


----------



## Barefooter

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Highest I've gone on 7900x temps were limit 4-4.9 rest at 4.8 6428


Yeah you're getting pretty toasty there!

I'll try a few more R20 runs tomorrow, and see how it goes.


----------



## ThrashZone

Barefooter said:


> Yeah you're getting pretty toasty there!
> 
> I'll try a few more R20 runs tomorrow, and see how it goes.


Hi,
Post your voltages on the skylake-x thread if you get a chance.
My 4.7 besides core voltage is pretty much what my 4.7 shows except maybe vccin/ input which I usually had at 1.93 on llc4 or 5 to usually max at 1.95 or so.
That alone would probably bump your cinebench score it likes a lot of input voltage


----------



## Barefooter

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Post your voltages on the skylake-x thread if you get a chance.
> My 4.7 besides core voltage is pretty much what my 4.7 shows except maybe vccin/ input which I usually had at 1.93 on llc4 or 5 to usually max at 1.95 or so.
> That alone would probably bump your cinebench score it likes a lot of input voltage


I'm pretty sure my VCCIN was at 1.96v on that run I posted with LLC 5. 

I'll add the CPU-z and HWiNFO to my next screenshots.


----------



## ThrashZone

Barefooter said:


> I'm pretty sure my VCCIN was at 1.96v on that run I posted with LLC 5.
> 
> I'll add the CPU-z and HWiNFO to my next screenshots.


Hi,
Jp and another user post some screen shots here too if you want to check them out actually I posted jp's 9900x voltages here 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...e-yours-9900x-welcome-too-2.html#post27894730


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Still 4.8 - 8789 - 4k memory


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
4.8 8810 memory 3600c16 tweaked a bit


----------



## J7SC

kithylin said:


> Thanks for sharing this with us. I guess I'm lucky in that my 3570K I have right now is stable @ DDR3-2500 ram. Also If you could please add in the single core from the 3770K that would be nice. I'm curious where it ranks against the other systems. But.. it's making me re-consider it in general. And here I thought a high clocked 3770K might be competent compared to newer parts.. I guess even with clock speed it really is quite a bit slower. Maybe a Threadripper system for me wouldn't be such a bad idea soon then.



...not quite all of it (still have to do updated 3770K single core, but had moved that CPU in the meantime). 

Updated table below...added a 3770 (non-K) 4.35MHz multi- and single core; plus updated 6700K results for 5.1 Ghz with multi- and single core. 

Skylake *singe core* score of *536* is still pretty good, but of course you want to match that with equivalent 10c or higher multi-core scores from here on out if building a new higher-power / higher budget system


----------



## Pedropc

5200 Core / 3200 Uncore, 4200 memory CL17. RL customs. 9484 cb. A greeting


----------



## Dieselbird

Not super impressive compared to some of the big $$ rigs so far, but not too bad considering I only paid $400 for the board, processors, and memory.


----------



## kat-pwr

8086K @ 5.2
0AVX Offset
4.9 Uncore
1.375 Vcore
CL14-3000 Trident Z at 4000 (17-17-17-36)
1.45 DIMM voltage


----------



## Bride

8700K @ 5.2 GHz @ 4.4 GHz @ 1.48 V @ 10h OCCT @ 0 AVX Offset


----------



## ntuason

9900k @ 5GHz Noctua NH-D15 cant handle it...


----------



## The Pook

DorkSterr said:


> 9900k @ 5GHz Noctua NH-D15 cant handle it...



why are you throttling at ~80c? 

My H115i has roughly the same cooling capacity of your cooler and I can run Cinebench at 1.46v without throttling (barely).

_that was a bad CB run with a BIOS that wouldn't let my RAM POST above ~2800, don't judge me_


----------



## MrFox

7960X @ 5.2GHz - 10864


----------



## J7SC

MrFox said:


> 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 10864


 
Impressive :thumb: ...what kind of cooling setup ?


----------



## Nick the Slick

7700k 5GHz core (0 AVX offset) 1.376v under load, 4.5GHz cache, 3866 16-16-16-38 RAM


----------



## kithylin

DorkSterr said:


> 9900k @ 5GHz Noctua NH-D15 cant handle it...


EDIT: I see the throttling. 9900K's aren't supposed to thermal throttle until 100c. Look in your system bios and see if there's a setting for the thermal throttle temperature. It's probably set to 80c or something.


----------



## ntuason

The Pook said:


> why are you throttling at ~80c?
> 
> My H115i has roughly the same cooling capacity of your cooler and I can run Cinebench at 1.46v without throttling (barely).
> 
> _that was a bad CB run with a BIOS that wouldn't let my RAM POST above ~2800, don't judge me_





kithylin said:


> EDIT: I see the throttling. 9900K's aren't supposed to thermal throttle until 100c. Look in your system bios and see if there's a setting for the thermal throttle temperature. It's probably set to 80c or something.


I just finished putting together the rig today and did a quick test to see how this new generation cpu OC's. I came from an old i7 980x and Asus MoBo, Gigabytes BIOS is WAY different than what I'm used to LOL! Gotta familiarize myself.

Thats good to hear that the 9900k throttles at 100C and not 80C I was so disappointed when I saw that.


----------



## MrFox

J7SC said:


> Impressive :thumb: ...what kind of cooling setup ?


Thank you. For normal everyday use I have dual XPSC 360MM radiators with dual Photon pumps. For this type of intense CPU workload at high overclocks that is not enough, and I unplug the quick-disconnect fittings to re-route the water to bypass the radiators and run directly off my Hailea HC-500A water chiller. Also, the CPU is running bare die with a Der8auer die frame.


----------



## J7SC

MrFox said:


> Thank you. For normal everyday use I have dual XPSC 360MM radiators with dual Photon pumps. For this type of intense CPU workload at high overclocks that is not enough, and I unplug the quick-disconnect fittings to re-route the water to bypass the radiators and run directly off my Hailea HC-500A water chiller. Also, the CPU is running bare die with a Der8auer die frame.


 
Nice setup ! And one I can appreciate to some 'degree' (pun intended)...per sig rig link, I run an AMD TR 2950X 16c/32t w/ dual XSPC RX 360/60 rads and dual MPC655 pumps - and Koolance QDs.... I have been eyeing a chiller, but haven't pulled the trigger @ Amazon yet... Your experience w/ the Hailea HC-500A is good I take it (re. longer term, as performance per your sub is obvious) ?


----------



## MrFox

J7SC said:


> Nice setup ! And one I can appreciate to some 'degree' (pun intended)...per sig rig link, I run an AMD TR 2950X 16c/32t w/ dual XSPC RX 360/60 rads and dual MPC655 pumps - and Koolance QDs.... I have been eyeing a chiller, but haven't pulled the trigger @ Amazon yet... Your experience w/ the Hailea HC-500A is good I take it (re. longer term, as performance per your sub is obvious) ?


Thank you. Yes, the Hailea HC-500A does a truly fantastic job. I consider it one of the best "investments" (not really an investment, but you know what I mean) in my overclocking hobby. A chiller would do an excellent job of taming your 2950X whenever you get the itch for an overclocked benching rampage. 

If you get one, be sure to get one large enough to keep things cold, and use quick-disconnect fittings to bypass the radiators whenever you want to get really crazy with the cold. The radiators work fine in conjunction with the chiller for moderate chilling, and will get thing much cooler than without the chiller. However, the radiators also act as a water warmer by trying to level things out with ambient temperatures. Things like 3DMark benches are plenty cold enough with the radiators in the loop. For things like Cinebench and wPrime, you will want to bypass them to reach your max stable overclock.

Here are a couple of videos I made just for fun... specs have since changed a little, (see signature,) and I have worked my way up to 5.3GHz, but it shows how I set things up.


----------



## J7SC

MrFox said:


> Thank you. Yes, the Hailea HC-500A does a truly fantastic job. I consider it one of the best "investments" (not really an investment, but you know what I mean) in my overclocking hobby. A chiller would do an excellent job of taming your 2950X whenever you get the itch for an overclocked benching rampage.
> 
> If you get one, be sure to get one large enough to keep things cold, and use quick-disconnect fittings to bypass the radiators whenever you want to get really crazy with the cold. The radiators work fine in conjunction with the chiller for moderate chilling, and will get thing much cooler than without the chiller. However, the radiators also act as a water warmer by trying to level things out with ambient temperatures. Things like 3DMark benches are plenty cold enough with the radiators in the loop. For things like Cinebench and wPrime, you will want to bypass them to reach your max stable overclock.
> 
> Here are a couple of videos I made just for fun... specs have since changed a little, (see signature,) and I have worked my way up to 5.3GHz, but it shows how I set things up.


 
Thanks for the Hailea info and the vids / I really like that 3DM Vantage CPU test part with the Biplanes - used to drive me crazy (hanging at the very last moment and wrecking the whole bench  etc)


----------



## Redwoodz

3152 Ryzen 5 2600 @4.1 3266MHz Ram on single tower air


----------



## usmc362

[email protected] 1.407v- Ram @3800MHz.


----------



## MrFox

usmc362 said:


> [email protected] 1.407v- Ram @3800MHz.


Good run!


----------



## usmc362

MrFox said:


> Good run!


 Not too bad yourself Bro. I feel like we've met before. Let's see......


----------



## J7SC

'Grats to both of you...and good advertising for the Hailea 500 chiller, also. Then again, AVX/512 etc without that kind of cooling at those settings would make me a tad nervous :sad-smile


----------



## JustinThyme

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Still 4.8 - 8789 - 4k memory


squeaked by.......4.9 - 8904

Tired ATM but going to tweak in 5.0Ghz, see if I can get past 9000


----------



## ianross

*i9-9940x Cinebench R20 score 7471 cb*

I'm happy with my Cinebench R20 score.

Asus Prime Deluxe II
TridentZ 3200
ax1600i
Noctua D15s
Fractal R6

MCE: On
Additional Overclock: No
Multiplier: 41

I think this score is pretty crazy considering I'm only running 4100Mhz no?

Idle temps at 35c, I hit 80c on the package while running the R20 bench.

Let me know if you think I should change anything for lower temps. I don't need more performance than this!


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi, @ianross 
You're not showing enough to really say much more than changing your cpu cooler 
@JustinThyme
That's sweet man I post 8810 earlier at 4.8 might try for 4.9 eventually :thumb:


----------



## MrFox

7960X @ 5.2GHz - 10895

Ranking: https://hwbot.org/submission/4159586_


----------



## JustinThyme

MrFox said:


> 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 10895
> 
> Ranking: https://hwbot.org/submission/4159586_


Just when you think you are getting somewhere MrFox comes along.....

Nice scores as always!!
I may invest in a bench system with a chiller again one day and give you a good run!


----------



## MrFox

JustinThyme said:


> Just when you think you are getting somewhere MrFox comes along.....
> 
> Nice scores as always!!
> I may invest in a bench system with a chiller again one day and give you a good run!


Thanks for the compliment. That would be great. Would be awesome to see more folks jumping on the chiller bandwagon. I really love mine. High temps are the root of all evil in PC world, LOL.


----------



## Martin778

9900K @ 5.3GHz, Cache 4.8GHz, 2x8GB Trident Z 4133MHz 17-17-17

5623 pts:


----------



## keeph8n

14973 2990WX, 4.15GHz, 3400MHz ram, simple MO-RA3 420. Chiller is here waiting on a pump upgrade. Sub-ambient coming soon


----------



## JustinThyme

MrFox said:


> Thanks for the compliment. That would be great. Would be awesome to see more folks jumping on the chiller bandwagon. I really love mine. High temps are the root of all evil in PC world, LOL.


Its a different type of challenge. Last one I ran was made from a 22000BTU widow AC. Fine balancing act keeping things as cold as you like without having to worry about condensation. Once my old age really sets in.....aka youngest out of college....and I can give up the daily grind Ill need something to keep me from going bat sh_t. Last weird cooling system I did involved geo thermal. Old radiant floor heating coils buried under the concrete in my basement, dirt is always right about 62F no fans anywhere. pump was 1/4 horse in the basement with low voltage lines running down to pull in the pump relay with a 12V coil. Completely silent and actually far more efficient than using ambient air over radiators. I never managed to saturate that loop. Resevoir was a 5 gal bucket in the basement.


----------



## That_1_Hz_Extra

Nothing too special, but here it is:
5426 cb's / 9900k @ 5.1Ghz Cache 46x (daily speed)


----------



## ThrashZone

JustinThyme said:


> Its a different type of challenge. Last one I ran was made from a 22000BTU widow AC. Fine balancing act keeping things as cold as you like without having to worry about condensation. Once my old age really sets in.....aka youngest out of college....and I can give up the daily grind Ill need something to keep me from going bat sh_t. Last weird cooling system I did involved geo thermal. Old radiant floor heating coils buried under the concrete in my basement, dirt is always right about 62F no fans anywhere. pump was 1/4 horse in the basement with low voltage lines running down to pull in the pump relay with a 12V coil. Completely silent and actually far more efficient than using ambient air over radiators. I never managed to saturate that loop. Resevoir was a 5 gal bucket in the basement.


Hi,
Yeah I'll probably end up with a a/c server cooler nice and easy and I can use it for other projects like if the a/c goes out and outdoor outings.... 
Water chillers are only good for one thing.


----------



## JustinThyme

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I'll probably end up with a a/c server cooler nice and easy and I can use it for other projects like if the a/c goes out and outdoor outings....
> Water chillers are only good for one thing.


My AC chiller was an AC gutted with the evaporator submerged in a glycol solution so very much still only one use. Lots of folks took the poor mans chiller route before me. Not overly difficult to do and you can get a much better capacity with it. 22000 BTU is good for about 6000 watts.


----------



## ThrashZone

JustinThyme said:


> My AC chiller was an AC gutted with the evaporator submerged in a glycol solution so very much still only one use. Lots of folks took the poor mans chiller route before me. Not overly difficult to do and you can get a much better capacity with it. 22000 BTU is good for about 6000 watts.


Hi,
I'm not greedy 
I'd be happy with 15c air on demand year round


----------



## Arctucas

With new parts.


----------



## ntuason

5230 cb - 9900k @ 5GHz


----------



## kithylin

ntuason said:


> 5230 cb - 9900k @ 5GHz


I think you forgot to click the run button in the program.. there's no cpu score in your screenshot?


----------



## Alastair

FX @ 5.1, I dont think this is too bad for the old girl.


----------



## Alastair

kithylin said:


> I think you forgot to click the run button in the program.. there's no cpu score in your screenshot?


it is there just not highlighted. Just look for 9900K


----------



## amd955be5670

i7-8700k, 5Ghz: 4065

Testing out Windows 10 2016 LTSB build.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271692&thumb=1


----------



## joe2gaan

First run on my Threadripper using 24/7 daily settings. I may tune it up a little and take another shot. What's the highest on for the Threadripper so far?


----------



## keeph8n

Current number 1 is 15430 and I hold number 2 at 14973 with doing no tweaks to get a better score


----------



## J7SC

keeph8n said:


> Current number 1 is 15430 and I hold number 2 at 14973 with doing no tweaks to get a better score


 
...smok'n hot (figuratively...), also 1usmus posted 14577 in another thread @ OCN


----------



## Caperjoe

*1800X @ 4.1 on Water DDR 3200 = 4035 cb*

4035 cb at 62 degrees. Just in time to get a 3900X....


----------



## 113802

9900k at stock running on my Maximus VIII Formula. Memory is at 2133Mhz instead of 3200Mhz while I get the hang of overclocking the 9900k on a modified bios.


----------



## Nephalem89

My personal record 🙂 5720 and I 5704 9900k 5,4ghz 2x8 gb at 4000mhz 16/16/16/37


----------



## 113802

9900k @ 5Ghz on a Maximus VIII Formula, only issue I have so far is running memory at the XMP speeds.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

I feel like this is probably pretty poor. I know for CPU frequency/voltage this chip is a complete lottery loser, takes 1.4v for only mostly working 3.8 all core, and I haven't bothered doing anything for my RAM beyond setting DOCP to standard.


----------



## Driller au

9900k @51/47 mem @3600 mhz gigabyte master Z390


----------



## ThrashZone

WannaBeOCer said:


> 9900k @ 5Ghz on a Maximus VIII Formula, only issue I have so far is running memory at the XMP speeds.


Hi,
You're lucky that chip works at all on a z170 board


----------



## 113802

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You're lucky that chip works at all on a z170 board /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


Lucky? No, it's all thanks to the developers at https://www.win-raid.com 

I still had to mod the CPU and reprogram my bios chip since I needed to downgrade my ME.

I also want to point out Asus confirmed their z270 boards could support Coffee Lake. My board has a better VRM than the z270 Maximus IX Formula. 

https://www.tweaktown.com/news/59584/asus-z270-platform-work-coffee-lake-cpus/index.html


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

I really actually am quite dumb. All it took was actually bothering to set LLC and SOC voltage instead of leaving to auto to get 3.9 at an ok vcore voltage. 
This whole time i've been blaming a bad chip instead of a bad brain.

I still need to run prime95, but the fact it completed cinebench instead of hardlocking at the start is promising.

I also used ryzen dram calculator to set the sub timings but it doesn't seem to have done much.


----------



## JustinThyme

WannaBeOCer said:


> Lucky? No, it's all thanks to the developers at https://www.win-raid.com
> 
> I still had to mod the CPU and reprogram my bios chip since I needed to downgrade my ME.
> 
> I also want to point out Asus confirmed their z270 boards could support Coffee Lake. My board has a better VRM than the z270 Maximus IX Formula.
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/news/59584/asus-z270-platform-work-coffee-lake-cpus/index.html


Still luck. Went down the same road when skylake was supposed to run on Z170 and failed for me. I spent a month monkeying with micros codes and caved to Z270.


----------



## mllrkllr88

32 Cores of AMD madness :h34r-smi


----------



## J7SC

mllrkllr88 said:


> 32 Cores of AMD madness :h34r-smi



...:thumb: ...and that's some nifty DDR4-Quad speed for 2990wx !


----------



## 113802

JustinThyme said:


> Still luck. Went down the same road when skylake was supposed to run on Z170 and failed for me. I spent a month monkeying with micros codes and caved to Z270.


That's not the same road at all. Skylake was the first architecture that ran on z170. Sounds as though you had a DOA motherboard.



mllrkllr88 said:


> 32 Cores of AMD madness :h34r-smi


Very nice job!


----------



## mllrkllr88

J7SC said:


> ...:thumb: ...and that's some nifty DDR4-Quad speed for 2990wx !


Thanks, I cannot take credit, it's all in the board! Put average B-Die in this X399 Taichi and it will run 3600c12-12-12 (using maxmem 4gb) or 3600c14-14-14 using all 32gb.


----------



## keeph8n

I’m chasing ya down little by little. Still have a few tweaks left and need to work on the ram a bit. 

https://hwbot.org/submission/4170345_keeph8n_cinebench___r20_ryzen_threadripper_2990wx_15130_marks


----------



## vmanuelgm

Nephalem89 said:


> My personal record 🙂 5720 and I 5704 9900k 5,4ghz 2x8 gb at 4000mhz 16/16/16/37



U have to upload the new results above 5800, xDDD


----------



## JustinThyme

WannaBeOCer said:


> That's not the same road at all. Skylake was the first architecture that ran on z170. Sounds as though you had a DOA motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice job!


you are right, my bad. It was skylake to Kabylake. Too many darn lakes! they need something new. It was the same road. Trust me on that as I ran the board for a year then went to upgrade to a new CPU that was supposed to be just a BIOS flash away. Didnt work and neither did monkeying with the micro code. The Z170 M8E is still running a 6700K and the Z270 M9F a 7700K.


----------



## 113802

JustinThyme said:


> you are right, my bad. It was skylake to Kabylake. Too many darn lakes! they need something new. It was the same road. Trust me on that as I ran the board for a year then went to upgrade to a new CPU that was supposed to be just a BIOS flash away. Didnt work and neither did monkeying with the micro code. The Z170 M8E is still running a 6700K and the Z270 M9F a 7700K.


That's still different, both Skylake and Kabylake were supported on Z170 with a bios update. I haven't had any issues running a 7700k on my M8F. Coffee Lake isn't supported at all on Z170/Z270, it's all thanks to https://www.win-raid.com/ for getting Coffee Lake working on Z170/Z270. It required me to mod the pins on the CPU, downgrade my ME by re-programming my bios chip with a SPI programmer. 

https://www.win-raid.com/t3413f16-GUIDE-Coffee-Lake-CPUs-on-Skylake-and-Kaby-Lake-motherboards.html


----------



## JustinThyme

WannaBeOCer said:


> That's still different, both Skylake and Kabylake were supported on Z170 with a bios update. I haven't had any issues running a 7700k on my M8F. Coffee Lake isn't supported at all on Z170/Z270, it's all thanks to https://www.win-raid.com/ for getting Coffee Lake working on Z170/Z270. It required me to mod the pins on the CPU, downgrade my ME by re-programming my bios chip with a SPI programmer.
> 
> https://www.win-raid.com/t3413f16-GUIDE-Coffee-Lake-CPUs-on-Skylake-and-Kaby-Lake-motherboards.html


Maybe different for you but the same for me. 7700K would not run on the Z170 but I left my pins intact. 
Id like to see the modded pins on the CPU that downgraded it.


----------



## 113802

5.2Ghz is stable when gaming but during AVX workloads it runs at 5.1Ghz which passed Prime95 24/7 testing. Can't find any AVX offset options on my z170 board to make it run at 5.2Ghz on my board.



JustinThyme said:


> Maybe different for you but the same for me. 7700K would not run on the Z170 but I left my pins intact.
> Id like to see the modded pins on the CPU that downgraded it.


Here's an image from the mod I used for the pin layout.


----------



## J7SC

WannaBeOCer said:


> 5.2Ghz is stable when gaming but during AVX workloads it runs at 5.1Ghz which passed Prime95 24/7 testing. Can't find any AVX offset options on my z170 board to make it run at 5.2Ghz on my board.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an image from the mod I used for the pin layout.


 
Thanks for that info / graph and the earlier win-raid link ...I have a Gigabyte Z170 SOC Force (still running an oc'ed 6700k as YouTube machine  ) and that board has a strong VRM, complete with water-cooling setup for the VRM. I might try that mod for an 'update'


----------



## tictoc

24 cores in Linux 

2970WX @ 4GHz


----------



## mouacyk

tictoc said:


> 24 cores in Linux
> 
> 2970WX @ 4GHz


through Wine?


----------



## J7SC

tictoc said:


> 24 cores in Linux
> 
> 2970WX @ 4GHz


 
Nice  Never seen a 2970X bench before ...also, that looks like a lot of RAMskies


----------



## 113802

9900k @ 5.3Ghz(AVX) on a Z170 Maximus VIII Formula.


----------



## tictoc

mouacyk said:


> through Wine?


Yep, running through Wine on Arch Linux.




J7SC said:


> Nice  Never seen a 2970X bench before ...also, that looks like a lot of RAMskies


I can boot at 4.2, but I haven't benched anything over 4.0. The Taichi does do a great job with RAM, as you can see from mllrkllr's subs on the mat-x Taichi. I can boot and run 3200 with 128GB, but there are some edge case stability issues, and I haven't spent the time to tune it for 100% stability. 2933 is fast enough, so that's where I run it for now.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Almost got 8900 
8893 
9940x 4k tweaked memory


----------



## 113802

9900k @ 5.3Ghz on Windows and Clear Linux


----------



## viktoryn30977

I have had this system for around 5 1/2 years now, but I am looking at building a new system at the end of the years and hand this one down to my 11 years son that is starting secondary school in September.

I was looking at the i7 9700k, but after watching E3 I am quite tempted by the AMD R7 3800x or the R9 3900x, will have to wait a couple of weeks till they are released and have seen some reviews and benchmarkings.

Current system

ASUS X99-E
i7 5820k @ 4.5 Ghz (1.290v)
Cooler Master 240 AIO
HyperX Predator 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 2666MHz CL13
ASUS STRIX GTX980-DC2OC
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB
WD 2TB HDD


----------



## 50shadesofray

reviving this thread for 3000 series launch!
OC'd 3700x to 4.2 on all cores.
3000mhz RAM for ref.


----------



## jepz

[email protected] All Cores DDR4 [email protected]

7.956 points


----------



## Arni90

3900X @ 4.3 GHz
RAM @ 3733 MHz 15-15-15-30

7654 points multicore
501 points singlecore


----------



## 113802

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Almost got 8900
> 8893
> 9940x 4k tweaked memory


Run it in Clear Linux and you'll crush that score.


----------



## speed_demon

Dell G3 Laptop scored a 2044
Core i5-8300H @ Stock 3.9GHz (Last year's i7-7700HQ)
DDR4-2666 CL19


----------



## Koniakki

8700K @ 5.0, DDR4-4133 17-17-17-38 2T

Priority: RT


----------



## DaKaN

r9 3900x DDR4-3800 CL16-16-16-16-30-1T


----------



## Hwgeek

https://twitter.com/i/status/1159154112551931904
EPYC ROME 2x64C?


----------



## kithylin

Hwgeek said:


> https://twitter.com/i/status/1159154112551931904
> EPYC ROME 2x64C?


They're showing 256 threads in task manager, which could only be 128 physical cores, so looks like yes, 2 x 64c/128t AMD Rome EPYC.


----------



## J7SC

Hwgeek said:


> https://twitter.com/i/status/1159154112551931904
> EPYC ROME 2x64C?



...nice find :thumb:


----------



## os2wiz

J7SC said:


> ...nice find :thumb:


Here is my piddling Ryzen 9 3900X 12 core results. I can definitely take the prize for performance per core on multi-thread.


----------



## Nighthog

What will be my daily running setup.


----------



## Hwgeek

J7SC said:


> ...nice find :thumb:


Yea, but looks like it's broken, R20 cannot stress 256 thread and finishes under 12 sec while not all cores are at 100% constant .


> Michael Benjamins – 2P 7742 was 27005 without doing thread pinning. There is a lot more performance there. Also, Microsoft Windows Server 2019 needed a patch (being mainlined now) to get 256 threads to boot. I am not sure if I want to show this before we get a better tuned result. Even with this, R20 hits black screen to fully rendered in ~12 seconds. Cores were under 40-98% load for <10 seconds with R20. I actually think R20 needs a bigger test for a 256 thread system.


https://www.servethehome.com/amd-epyc-7002-series-rome-delivers-a-knockout/

We need ThreadRipper!


----------



## J7SC

...small update after some efficiency fiddling :blushsmil 

TR 2950X - 4250MHz - 32GB 3466 CL14 - Cinebench R20 score 8332


----------



## AvengedRobix

just for test


----------



## J7SC

...more fiddling around efficiency, same CPU speed 

TR 2950X - 4.25GHz - 32GB 4-ch 3466 CL14 - Cinebench R20 score *8406* (for comparison, new Cinebench R15 score *3764*)


----------



## Arctucas

Sig rig


----------



## AvengedRobix

Update


----------



## usmc362

Geez better than W7


----------



## AvengedRobix

Update


----------



## keeph8n




----------



## keeph8n




----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Beastly


----------



## Wenty

5960X @ 4.6 3200 16CL memory 

Score 4140


----------



## islandgam3r

Finally finished building 1st custom water-cooled rig and I ran 1st batch of benchmarking! I have to say I am satisfied with results!

CineBenchR20:
Multi Core = 7222
Single Core = 500

All @ Stock out-of-box settings
CPU didn't get hotter than 76 degrees

Rig Specs:

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 3.8GHz
ASROCK X570 Taichi
TridentZ Royal 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 RAM 3600MHz @ 16-16-16-36 CAS Timings
Corsair MP600 1TB PCIE Gen4 NVme (x2) & WD Black 4TB HDD
Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 56 LE GPU
(Upgrading to Sapphire Nitro+ Navi 5700XT when it comes out in a few weeks)


----------



## Ceadderman

R7 1800x @stock 
16GB(2x8) GSkill @3200MHz

Finally passed that stupid 1700x CPU score though it slightly bested my single core. My MP score kind of salved my pride a bit. If I OC'ed the 1800x it would have bested the 1700x. But am happy to report my Memory is back up to 3200. I cannot wait to get this CPU under water... though I will be upgrading to R9 3950x in a few months time. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## cssorkinman

Ceadderman said:


> R7 1800x @stock
> 16GB(2x8) GSkill @3200MHz
> 
> Finally passed that stupid 1700x CPU score though it slightly bested my single core. My MP score kind of salved my pride a bit. If I OC'ed the 1800x it would have bested the 1700x. But am happy to report my Memory is back up to 3200. I cannot wait to get this CPU under water... though I will be upgrading to R9 3950x in a few months time.
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


I get really low scores with everything at stock with my 1800x - cnq enabled , balanced power plan etc. There are no performance bias settings for cinebench in my bios however. 

It's kinda funny that i get 1 cb point for every mhz when runnning all core overclocks. 

Anxious to see how your 3950 does


----------



## PrimoGhost

Single Core - 598. I can't hit 600 even on 5610 Mhz O_x
Multi - 4422

8700k.


----------



## Veii

Just quietly beating OPs score with 200MHz less 
_Aiming for _<64ns & 4000cb/400~


1700X 3.8Ghz
Patriot Viper Steel 4000C19


----------



## Ceadderman

cssorkinman said:


> I get really low scores with everything at stock with my 1800x - cnq enabled , balanced power plan etc. There are no performance bias settings for cinebench in my bios however.
> 
> It's kinda funny that i get 1 cb point for every mhz when runnning all core overclocks.
> 
> Anxious to see how your 3950 does


Wish my CPUz worked for confirmation. Sadly due to my 43" monitor(I suspect) it cuts half of the information out and fits the remaining upper 2/3 into the box. I decided to simply throw up my scores. Am digging yours. Until I get mine under water I won't be Overclocking it. Hopefully that will be some time over the winter months since I have to wait for an 011 XL to be available when I have the funds. :mellowsmi

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## PrimoGhost

Could someone hit the 600 ptk Single Core? I think there is some issue. I hitting the wall over 598. Even with 100 Mhz+ O_x


----------



## keeph8n




----------



## cowboy44mag

My new 3800X, haven't finished tweaking RAM timings or overclock yet... Right now 4.4Ghz all core @ 1.38V and RAM 3400Mhz CL 14.


Out of curiosity does anyone know what the max Vcore rating for Ryzen 3000 processors is? I know that Ryzen+ was fine up to 1.45V, but can't seem to find what the 3000 series is rated for. I am stable running with a 4.5Ghz all core overclock, but need 1.44V to do so, I am not sure if that is a safe voltage to be running at.


----------



## kithylin

cowboy44mag said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone know what the max Vcore rating for Ryzen 3000 processors is? I know that Ryzen+ was fine up to 1.45V, but can't seem to find what the 3000 series is rated for. I am stable running with a 4.5Ghz all core overclock, but need 1.44V to do so, I am not sure if that is a safe voltage to be running at.


If you update your motherboard to the latest bios to fix the "processor speed being slower than advertised on the box" problem then it will have your processor running at 1.500v normally under load. AMD has officially released a statement saying this is normal for the ryzen 3000 series and it will not effect the longevity of the processors in any way.


----------



## Veii

cowboy44mag said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone know what the max Vcore rating for Ryzen 3000 processors is? I know that Ryzen+ was fine up to 1.45V, but can't seem to find what the 3000 series is rated for. I am stable running with a 4.5Ghz all core overclock, but need 1.44V to do so, I am not sure if that is a safe voltage to be running at.


Keep in mind the architectural limits
AMD can use 1.5v because they shift it 1000x a sec
Looking on it logically, for 7nm 1.5v constant non stop voltage is a lot - i heard 1.425 was fine for 12nm (constant)
It's a different way of how PB works and likely AMD found a way to damage control it, (hopefully) not causing any harm at all
Constant voltage is something else and you have to consider your overshoot 

My own limits would be 1.35v bios with overshoot included (soo 1.4 on chip ?) - for 7nm as an architecture
For higher as long as there is no degraded cpu , no one can say 
Just again, constant votlage vs 1ms only 1.5v / tho i've seen they lowered it 50mV on ABBA on many boards, maybe to account for overshoot, maybe because it actually was too much for this tiny nm

14nm was 1.5
12nm is 1.425/1.45
7nm - guess it  
Any advice i could give, is personal advice without any documentery behind it - just by pure logic of die shrinking and minimum voltage requirements :thumb:


----------



## cowboy44mag

Veii said:


> Keep in mind the architectural limits
> AMD can use 1.5v because they shift it 1000x a sec
> Looking on it logically, for 7nm 1.5v constant non stop voltage is a lot - i heard 1.425 was fine for 12nm (constant)
> It's a different way of how PB works and likely AMD found a way to damage control it, (hopefully) not causing any harm at all
> Constant voltage is something else and you have to consider your overshoot
> 
> My own limits would be 1.35v bios with overshoot included (soo 1.4 on chip ?) - for 7nm as an architecture
> For higher as long as there is no degraded cpu , no one can say
> Just again, constant votlage vs 1ms only 1.5v / tho i've seen they lowered it 50mV on ABBA on many boards, maybe to account for overshoot, maybe because it actually was too much for this tiny nm
> 
> 14nm was 1.5
> 12nm is 1.425/1.45
> 7nm - guess it
> Any advice i could give, is personal advice without any documentery behind it - just by pure logic of die shrinking and minimum voltage requirements :thumb:



I appreciate the advice. I think I am going to stay with my 4.4Ghz overclock @ 1.38V. Hopefully that isn't too much voltage for 24/7 use.


I have just got though setting a positive offset, and now I am running 4.4Ghz @ 1.37V and have seen a drop on my temps of about 2C. My temps are actually really good as so far normal use doesn't go above 72C, even when rendering larger projects. Something I did notice though is ever since I set the offset HWinfo64 no longer shows the correct Vcore. Both CPU-Z and HWMonitor show the same values for the Vcore and also show that the voltage lowers when the processor is at rest. What is the best monitoring application to use with Ryzen 3000? I would love to see what Ryzen Master would show, but I can't get it to install... Keeps telling me I have a more recent version already installed, but I don't.


----------



## kithylin

cowboy44mag said:


> I appreciate the advice. I think I am going to stay with my 4.4Ghz overclock @ 1.38V. Hopefully that isn't too much voltage for 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> I have just got though setting a positive offset, and now I am running 4.4Ghz @ 1.37V and have seen a drop on my temps of about 2C. My temps are actually really good as so far normal use doesn't go above 72C, even when rendering larger projects. Something I did notice though is ever since I set the offset HWinfo64 no longer shows the correct Vcore. Both CPU-Z and HWMonitor show the same values for the Vcore and also show that the voltage lowers when the processor is at rest. What is the best monitoring application to use with Ryzen 3000? I would love to see what Ryzen Master would show, but I can't get it to install... Keeps telling me I have a more recent version already installed, but I don't.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/

Here is the official statement. All AMD Ryzen processors are perfectly safe up to 1.500v for cpu voltage.


----------



## cowboy44mag

kithylin said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/
> 
> Here is the official statement. All AMD Ryzen processors are perfectly safe up to 1.500v for cpu voltage.



The big problem with this and the information that AMD has "officially" released is that they only address boost voltage. When a Ryzen 3000 series processor is operating normally (stock) it is boosting itself and under those conditions 1.47 - 1.50V is perfectly safe as it will spike while boosting but it only lasts for a short period of time. When we manually overclock with a multiplier we can either set a voltage offset or a static voltage. I believe most people are using a static voltage and keeping 1.4V or above with a 24/7 static voltage is what there really is no official word on. Ryzen+ could handle up to 1.45V on a static 24/7 overclock, but AMD will not make an official statement for Ryzen 3000 series on max Vcore (24/7 static voltage).


I believe I am on the safe side now, I have an offset that allows the voltage to hit lows of ~.05V and spikes of 1.4V with 1.37V being constant under all core load. It is as close to stock voltage behavior as I think is obtainable while having a multiplier overclock for 4.4Ghz all core.


----------



## kithylin

cowboy44mag said:


> The big problem with this and the information that AMD has "officially" released is that they only address boost voltage. When a Ryzen 3000 series processor is operating normally (stock) it is boosting itself and under those conditions 1.47 - 1.50V is perfectly safe as it will spike while boosting but it only lasts for a short period of time. When we manually overclock with a multiplier we can either set a voltage offset or a static voltage. I believe most people are using a static voltage and keeping 1.4V or above with a 24/7 static voltage is what there really is no official word on. Ryzen+ could handle up to 1.45V on a static 24/7 overclock, but AMD will not make an official statement for Ryzen 3000 series on max Vcore (24/7 static voltage).
> 
> 
> I believe I am on the safe side now, I have an offset that allows the voltage to hit lows of ~.05V and spikes of 1.4V with 1.37V being constant under all core load. It is as close to stock voltage behavior as I think is obtainable while having a multiplier overclock for 4.4Ghz all core.


Just so you know, AMD can not and never will legally state any advisory what so ever for overclocking. They only issue statements based on stock operations. Anything you do outside of stock with your chip (overclocking) both isn't covered under warranty and isn't supported by AMD. You're completely on your own and if you brick your CPU that's your fault. Neither company is compelled to honor their warranty for overclocking either. It's always been that way with either Intel or AMD for as far back as I can remember even to the 486 days.

Anyway we're pretty far off topic here. This is supposed to be Cinebench so.. we should probably stick to that topic. Sorry folks.


----------



## cowboy44mag

kithylin said:


> Just so you know, AMD can not and never will legally state any advisory what so ever for overclocking. They only issue statements based on stock operations. Anything you do outside of stock with your chip (overclocking) both isn't covered under warranty and isn't supported by AMD. You're completely on your own and if you brick your CPU that's your fault. Neither company is compelled to honor their warranty for overclocking either. It's always been that way with either Intel or AMD for as far back as I can remember even to the 486 days.
> 
> Anyway we're pretty far off topic here. This is supposed to be Cinebench so.. we should probably stick to that topic. Sorry folks.



Well aware that overclocking by pure definition is pushing past the stock (warranted) limits. Was really hoping someone with "insider" knowledge of the Vcore max for Zen 2 (maybe an engineer at AMD) had let it slip someplace and I just missed it....


Getting back to Cinebench R20... I tweaked my RAM, was running at 3400Mhz CL14, now running at 3600Mhz CL14. Also utilizing a positive Vcore offset (~1.37V under load). 

Updated Score:


----------



## islandgam3r

Ran my Cinebench 20 pass again because yesterday I had updated my BIOS to the new Agesa ABBA one and I gained 134 points higher than my original run for Multi-Core and only 9 more points on the Single-Thread. All of this is @stock settings for CPU.


----------



## cowboy44mag

Been playing around with Ryzen Master and CCX overclocking. Just posting updated Cinebench R20 score.


----------



## Arctucas

Sig rig.


----------



## JustinThyme

kithylin said:


> Just so you know, AMD can not and never will legally state any advisory what so ever for overclocking. They only issue statements based on stock operations. Anything you do outside of stock with your chip (overclocking) both isn't covered under warranty and isn't supported by AMD. You're completely on your own and if you brick your CPU that's your fault. Neither company is compelled to honor their warranty for overclocking either. It's always been that way with either Intel or AMD for as far back as I can remember even to the 486 days.
> 
> Anyway we're pretty far off topic here. This is supposed to be Cinebench so.. we should probably stick to that topic. Sorry folks.


In the end.......smoke em if you got em. This is after all OCN!


----------



## JustinThyme

Arctucas said:


> Sig rig.



not too shabby. Hows it compare to other similar machines? Im barely making 9000 with 14 cores OCd as far as it will go.


----------



## ThrashZone

JustinThyme said:


> not too shabby. Hows it compare to other similar machines? Im barely making 9000 with 14 cores OCd as far as it will go.


Hi,
I'm not too far behind you at 4.8 with 8893


----------



## kithylin

JustinThyme said:


> In the end.......smoke em if you got em. This is after all OCN!


I know that.. I've been overclocking my systems for years. I was just trying to say that AMD can not and will not give us voltages in relating to overclocking. We'll never know that. If it was me though.. AMD says the chips can handle 1.5v so if it was my AMD system I'd run it at 1.5v 24-7 (if necessary to make the overclock work) and wholly expect it to work fine. That's me though.


----------



## Veii

@*kithylin* , 1.5v burst updated 100x a sec vs constant 1.5v flowing into the chip is a difference 
a quite big difference
Everyone to his own rating of stable settings 
I shift my orientation to what other OCer use for allcore

On RAM at least, you can dampen high voltage with stronger resistence and even use 1.56v for bad hynix chips without degradation (if tamed with different resistence settings , including CAD_BUS resistence)
for the Chip tho , you have VDD , VDIO, SOC & VPPM to tinker with voltage till the CCX

On early gens & TR4, you are able to use lower vCore by finetuning VPPM and VDD voltages
pushing 1.5 to it ~ i would not, you could tho 
Except that PB2 scaling is voltage bounded, for an allcore you shouldn't even need to exceed 1.25 to 1.3v at all
Maybe once we get better controll and per CCD OC , we could also use per CCD voltages, to push 1.45 to the chip and split it across different CCDs 
So far giving every CCD or even CCX 1.5v constant - well , everyone on their own 
i would not suggest exceeding 1.35v vCore at all , nor using the 1.15v SOC Board manufactures default to


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not sure anyone can cool 1.5v though outside of LN.. users.


----------



## cssorkinman

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure anyone can cool 1.5v though outside of LN.. users.


I've been running 1.5 volts + to my 1800X continuously since May of 2017. 480mm loop , koolance block. No sign of degradation thus far. Normally operate it at 4175 mhz , stressing, folding etc I have to drop it to 4125 for stability. Temp will max out at about 62C ( as shown by Ryzen master) - Liquid temp is about 26C.

Haven't tried a 2nd gen or 3rd gen though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*9980xe @ 5GHz -- 11719 multi:*


----------



## J7SC

@MrTOOSHORT ...whoosh :thumb:

Nice cool fall day, ambient w-cooled 2950X likes cooler temps, so 4300 MHz run update with a CineR20 score of 8456. Trying to stay below 1.4v given work / play nature of this build, but getting close


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Indeed too short that is whack


----------



## devilhead

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *9980xe @ 5GHz -- 11719 multi:*


mine on ambient  done 5x runs, couldn't reach your score  


https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=298564&stc=1&d=1569796419


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thx guys,  and nice run devilhead!

:thumb:


----------



## JustinThyme

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *9980xe @ 5GHz -- 11719 multi:*


Running a chiller?
Maybe machine in a snowbank? LOL
Nice run and nice clocks.


----------



## J7SC

...Edmonton, Canada !


----------



## ThrashZone

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Thx guys,  and nice run devilhead!
> 
> :thumb:


Hi,
Wow just noticed to opened up and unleashed that Apex :thumb:


----------



## JustinThyme

J7SC said:


> ...Edmonton, Canada !


That will do it at the right time of year. Just set case on window sill and you are all set! eehh!


----------



## rluker5

This isn't much, but it is a 6w fanless Dell Venue 11 pro 7140  Some reason won't run realtime priority. Might be some Dell software.


----------



## Ceadderman

rluker5 said:


> This isn't much, but it is a 6w fanless Dell Venue 11 pro 7140  Some reason won't run realtime priority. Might be some Dell software.


Not too shabby, so take heart.

It's not like one can expect a P4 reboot to post i7-4790 scores regardless of the system that Core M resides. I mean it is in a Dell Lappy after all. I wouldn't have had the patience to watch it slog through the all core run. So you should be proud that you did. I wouldn't have made it through 1/4 of the way before shutting it down. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I was having some troubles with temperatures for the last few weeks so I didn't want to post my score, but I got my heatsink reseated and temperatures are finally within expectations.










I'm going to toy around with overclocking and/or undervolting on my days off to see if I can't optimize performance any further.


----------



## hickelpickle

i9 9900 4.7/5.1 | 5439


----------



## cowboy44mag

Ok, I've been working on maxing my overclock, but I think with my current motherboard I am close to the limit of what I can push. I've overclocked my RAM to 3733Mhz CL 14, I've lowered my Vcore and increased the LLC to level 5 and I am using a voltage offset. My core voltage now is at 1.337V and under full load I see VDDCR CPU voltage of 1.373V, at rest I register ~0.5V. I am overclocked to 4.4Ghz in bios and have further overclocked my fastest CCX to 4.45Ghz.


R7 3800X one CCX 4.4Ghz the other at 4.45Ghz:


----------



## cowboy44mag

Ok, just pushed my system a little harder. Now am pushing 1.34V (CPU sensor) and have one CCX at 4.425Ghz and one CCX at 4.45Ghz.


R7 3800X one CCX 4.425Ghz, one CCX 4.45Ghz:


----------



## Forsaken1

Picked this 3600x up today.
4008 multi score.
Will not take my image.......Research time.


----------



## os2wiz

I amposting my cinebench 20 done on my MSI X570 ACE motherboard Ryzen 9 3900X cpu at 4.3 GHZ with 32 GB ddr4dimms running at 3733mhjz CL16-16-17-17. If it had the same core count as the 9980XE it would destroy it.


----------



## J7SC

os2wiz said:


> I amposting my cinebench 20 done on my MSI X570 ACE motherboard Ryzen 9 3900X cpu at 4.3 GHZ with 32 GB ddr4dimms running at 3733mhjz CL16-16-17-17. If it had the same core count as the 9980XE it would destroy it.


Very nice !


----------



## JustinThyme

os2wiz said:


> I amposting my cinebench 20 done on my MSI X570 ACE motherboard Ryzen 9 3900X cpu at 4.3 GHZ with 32 GB ddr4dimms running at 3733mhjz CL16-16-17-17. If it had the same core count as the 9980XE it would destroy it.


Not bad at all but dont know about it destroying a 9980Xe. I get right at 9K with two more cores on a 9940X. 

This is a good tool to tweak your system to get the most out of what you have. I try to avoid conjecture. Higher core counts AMD or intel are pretty competitive core for core. Its about getting the clocks up on all cores and tweaking the ram in. I think my first run on a 14 core processor was right about where you are.


----------



## os2wiz

JustinThyme said:


> Not bad at all but dont know about it destroying a 9980Xe. I get right at 9K with two more cores on a 9940X.
> 
> This is a good tool to tweak your system to get the most out of what you have. I try to avoid conjecture. Higher core counts AMD or intel are pretty competitive core for core. Its about getting the clocks up on all cores and tweaking the ram in. I think my first run on a 14 core processor was right about where you are.


 Yours is running on an HEDT motherboard with quad channel memory. If I had quad channel memory, with 2 less cores and a more highly binned 3rd generation threadripper chip, I would be right up there with you. AMD large core count chips are NOW more efficient than their Intel counterparts, they have higher IPC and more efficient SMT. Please stop burying your head in the sand.


----------



## JustinThyme

os2wiz said:


> Yours is running on an HEDT motherboard with quad channel memory. If I had quad channel memory, with 2 less cores and a more highly binned 3rd generation threadripper chip, I would be right up there with you. AMD large core count chips are NOW more efficient than their Intel counterparts, they have higher IPC and more efficient SMT. Please stop burying your head in the sand.


Yeah, yeah. Always the same story from the cheap seats. If I had blah blah blah. Its always a back and forth between intel and AMD, thats what keeps people buying new hardware. I was a die hard AMD for a long time but got tired of always falling behind like a week after the most recent update. Even ran Dual AMD CPUs and still got stomped.


----------



## roco_smith

Pretty Happy my X370 Crosshair VI Extreme still kicking on Ryzen 3900X
My cinebench score 7801 multi /511  single core 

Manual overclock with ryzen master CCX0 at 4.40ghz and CCXI at 4.43ghz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*9980xe @5100MHz -- 11855*


----------



## Alastair

The second fastest FX in R20 ON hwbot. It wont take me much to catch the 4 point that seperates me from being the fastest FX in R20. That is until someone breaks out their LN2 pots on their FX and gives it a spin in R20. My daily at 5050MHz gives me around 1690-1700 depending on how may processes windows is running.


----------



## JustinThyme

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *9980xe @5100MHz -- 11855*


Nice one shorty but it cant be because Thread ripper stomps a mudhole in Intel, at least thats one someone else said....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks JustinThyme.


----------



## cssorkinman

Alastair said:


> The second fastest FX in R20 ON hwbot. It wont take me much to catch the 4 point that seperates me from being the fastest FX in R20. That is until someone breaks out their LN2 pots on their FX and gives it a spin in R20. My daily at 5050MHz gives me around 1690-1700 depending on how may processes windows is running.


Nice job - can't beat that with the FX combo's I have setup at the moment - 9370/240clc/CHV-Z peters out at around 1700. 

The 8350/GD80 might have a chance if i dismantled the 1800X rig and put it under the custom loop - may have to give it a go . 

That combo held the world record for 8 cores in R11.5 for a few weeks and that was with an H-100 cooling it. https://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench___r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points


----------



## Cidious

AMD R7 3800X + H80i V2
MSI B450M Mortar MAX
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT (custom heatsinks) 32GB E-die (2x16) @ 3800 CL16 @ 1.42v

PBO: ON
LLC CPU: Mode 4
LLC SOC: Mode 3


LLC tweaks actually lowered idle and gaming temps.


----------



## J7SC

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *9980xe @5100MHz -- 11855*


 
Oh very nice, that's getting close to 12,000 :thumb: ...CPU cooling is 'Edmonton Veranda Special' per below, or indoor chiller ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yep Edmonton weather permitting!


----------



## JustinThyme

Today the Edmonton Chiller is running a 7C ATM. I see next week it will be cranked down to -10C. BRRRRRRRRR


----------



## pyblackout

*XEON 8260*

XEON 8260 without power throttling


R15: 7338
R20: 17050


----------



## J7SC

pyblackout said:


> XEON 8260 without power throttling
> 
> 
> R15: 7338
> R20: 17050


 
48 c / 96t @102 bus, nice :thumb:


----------



## pyblackout

J7SC said:


> pyblackout said:
> 
> 
> 
> XEON 8260 without power throttling
> 
> 
> R15: 7338
> R20: 17050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 c / 96t @102 bus, nice /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
Click to expand...

 this was my first result. but the cpu's only work stable up to 102.6-102.7 bclk


I can't go over 102.0 due to tdp throttling
Enabled some prefetchers 
New Score: 17503
There is still some throttling will work on it


----------



## JustinThyme

pyblackout said:


> this was my first result. but the cpu's only work stable up to 102.6-102.7 bclk
> 
> 
> I can't go over 102.0 due to tdp throttling
> Enabled some prefetchers
> New Score: 17503
> There is still some throttling will work on it


I cant run my BCLK up at all. Tried that method and it wont throttle but everything else on my ASUS R6E deosnt like it. Ethernet will quit working, drive speeds go in the toilet etc. Even a bump to 101 has an adverse effect.


----------



## J7SC

JustinThyme said:


> I cant run my BCLK up at all. Tried that method and it wont throttle but everything else on my ASUS R6E deosnt like it. Ethernet will quit working, drive speeds go in the toilet etc. Even a bump to 101 has an adverse effect.


 
Yeah, on (somewhat) older setups like X99 2011v3 and Z170, I can still easily hit 103.5 and sometimes more like 104.x, even with SLI, but my newer setups bark at anything more than + 0.2 FSB


----------



## pyblackout

yeah, with increased BCLK I can't get any geekbench results because the benchmarks internal timer differs from my high precision timer, which is affected by the clock change.


----------



## cowboy44mag

Ryzen 3800X @ 4.475Ghz


Cinebench R20 score *5456*


----------



## 113802

pyblackout said:


> this was my first result. but the cpu's only work stable up to 102.6-102.7 bclk
> 
> 
> I can't go over 102.0 due to tdp throttling
> Enabled some prefetchers
> New Score: 17503
> There is still some throttling will work on it


You'd get a higher score on Clear Linux.


----------



## Offler

Threadripper 1900x
8 Cores, 16 Threads
4000MHz, 1.3v

RAM Gskill XFlare - 3200MHz 14-14-14-34, Samsung B-Die.
Quad Channel

Spent few days running through BIOS, turning caches on, turning diagnostic and ECC tools off. I can still up the RAM frequency a bit to 3466MHz without any problem.


----------



## cowboy44mag

Have started optimizing my R7 3800X for single core execution.


Cinebench R20 Single Core- 531


----------



## howiewowie

great pc


----------



## Torvi

r5-1600 at 4.1 ghz


----------



## os2wiz

One of the best Ryzen 9 3900X scores. It is my personal best I have not seen one higher, but I am not claiming it is best only exceptionally good. I ran it a half hour ago on my pc in my solarium. The heat is turned down a bit so my tmep here is 17 Celcius. I ran it at 4.3 GHZ on my MSI X570 MEG Unify motherboard. It is a great $300 motherboard with no RGB. Its thermals outperform the ACE simply because MSI took off the plastic VRM heatsink covers on the Unify so there is better heat dispersal. If there are better 3900X scores please refer me where to look. Thanks.


----------



## kithylin

os2wiz said:


> One of the best Ryzen 9 3900X scores. It is my personal best I have not seen one higher, but I am not claiming it is best only exceptionally good. I ran it a half hour ago on my pc in my solarium. The heat is turned down a bit so my tmep here is 17 Celcius. I ran it at 4.3 GHZ on my MSI X570 MEG Unify motherboard. It is a great $300 motherboard with no RGB. Its thermals outperform the ACE simply because MSI took off the plastic VRM heatsink covers on the Unify so there is better heat dispersal. If there are better 3900X scores please refer me where to look. Thanks.


Not to burst your bubble but the current world record for the 3900X in Cinebench R20 is 8430, you have a ways to go if you want the best score.
https://hwbot.org/submission/4285568_kos_cinebench___r20_ryzen_9_3900x_8430_marks

Your score would actually place you 9'th. Here's the rankings: https://hwbot.org/benchmark/cineben...d=processor_5874&cores=12#start=0#interval=20


----------



## Torvi

kithylin said:


> Not to burst your bubble but the current world record for the 3900X in Cinebench R20 is 8430, you have a ways to go if you want the best score.
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4285568_kos_cinebench___r20_ryzen_9_3900x_8430_marks
> 
> Your score would actually place you 9'th. Here's the rankings: https://hwbot.org/benchmark/cineben...d=processor_5874&cores=12#start=0#interval=20


wow i was looking for so long for cb20 benchmarks, also nice. 

My r5-1600 is at 4th place world wide with only 1 point of difference between my 4th and someone else's 3rd place. But mine ryzen was 50mhz higher than the 3rd place dude, must have been on a nice water loop cause from what i saw the cb20 also takes temps in the final score it seems because colder runs are always best scores and 2nd 3rd etc run in one instance always gave me 20-30 points less than a run 1 right after a boot when no software kicks in. 

Also damn i ran my 41.0 oc at 1.431 and he ran his 40.5 at 1.456 so definitely i have better silicon but he got 3200mhz ram where i have 2666mhz ocd to 2933mhz and also better motherboard than mine. 

no complains though, 4th place on a rig built on absolute low cost budget is still a great score.

now uploaded my score under name wexir


----------



## Arctucas

Never thought about looking up rankings, but my somewhat meager effort has me at fourth place for 8-core water-cooled.

Maybe I should give it a real go?

Then again, not really interested in the hwbot thing.

EDIT.

Tweaked it a bit


----------



## Arctucas

A few more tweaks to break 5800.


----------



## os2wiz

kithylin said:


> Not to burst your bubble but the current world record for the 3900X in Cinebench R20 is 8430, you have a ways to go if you want the best score.
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4285568_kos_cinebench___r20_ryzen_9_3900x_8430_marks
> 
> Your score would actually place you 9'th. Here's the rankings: https://hwbot.org/benchmark/cineben...d=processor_5874&cores=12#start=0#interval=20


That is with LN2. I don't think that a fair comparison. 9th is pretty good, but I marginally bested my old personal best today. The reason I see it as unfair is that type of tool requires a lot of money, not only for the liquid nitrogen and special equipment, but also to replace the hardware that inevitably has a shortened life expectancy with such stunts. That constitutes more of an economic victory. Like somebody who has money for a Ferrari versus somebody who just works on boosting performance in a street car. The bourgeois kid with money to burn will always have a great advantage. Might as well use his money to hire a professional you put your name on the incorporated enterprise. So when you win you say it was your achievement. That is how Edison "invented" the light bulb. He could afford to hire 1000 engineers who actually did all the work, but his money let him control the narrative in the history books.


----------



## kithylin

os2wiz said:


> That is with LN2. I don't think that a fair comparison. 9th is pretty good, but I marginally bested my old personal best today. The reason I see it as unfair is that type of tool requires a lot of money, not only for the liquid nitrogen and special equipment, but also to replace the hardware that inevitably has a shortened life expectancy with such stunts. That constitutes more of an economic victory. Like somebody who has money for a Ferrari versus somebody who just works on boosting performance in a street car. The bourgeois kid with money to burn will always have a great advantage. Might as well use his money to hire a professional you put your name on the incorporated enterprise. So when you win you say it was your achievement. That is how Edison "invented" the light bulb. He could afford to hire 1000 engineers who actually did all the work, but his money let him control the narrative in the history books.


That's all true and I agree with you. But you said you had not seen one higher so I just thought I would show you that there are some that are higher, that's all. Kind of: "This is really silly, but hey look, it exists."


----------



## cowboy44mag

os2wiz said:


> That is with LN2. I don't think that a fair comparison. 9th is pretty good, but I marginally bested my old personal best today. The reason I see it as unfair is that type of tool requires a lot of money, not only for the liquid nitrogen and special equipment, but also to replace the hardware that inevitably has a shortened life expectancy with such stunts. That constitutes more of an economic victory. Like somebody who has money for a Ferrari versus somebody who just works on boosting performance in a street car. The bourgeois kid with money to burn will always have a great advantage. Might as well use his money to hire a professional you put your name on the incorporated enterprise. So when you win you say it was your achievement. That is how Edison "invented" the light bulb. He could afford to hire 1000 engineers who actually did all the work, but his money let him control the narrative in the history books.



Have you tried CCX overclocking yet? It doesn't work exactly as it should with my system, but I have seen other users scale down a couple average cores and then set their best core at the rated single core boost+. So for your system you could set a couple average cores to 4.0, 4.1 Ghz and then set your best core at 4.6Ghz. Your overall multi core score shouldn't be effected much but your single core score should be much better.


As far as LN2 overclocking goes... Its interesting but ultimately pointless as no one can actually run the system at the clocks they set for any amount of time. Their overclocks are all at best extremely "dirty" ie not stable. Really its just for bragging rights and fun. The max stable overclock that you can get with your system set up is what really matters, but someone with an extreme set up and running a very unstable overclock is always going to be able to post / validate / run a quick benchmark at much higher frequency.


----------



## treetops422

5215, 3700x, 4.325 ghz 1.325v or 1.3325. I hit 67-69c max in cinebench. 50 gallons tote with a water block etc in my sig. av n normal background stuff on. probably wouldn't get much higher. I think maaaaybe maaybe cooling the back of the mobo with a thermal pads\waterblock might help. Or if the water block was not flat, wrapping around the little cpu sides with a delid. it's insane how steady my temps rose and fell on my old 4690k. I need to buy a work bench or some kind of extra desk, go down to the goodwill get a cheap computer to play with. I seem to be cinebench stable now that winter has cooled my room down to about 20-22c ambient. Cooling the vrm from the back would def help this cheapy mobo. I also need to OC the ram beyond my sig xmp, idk if that helps cine, I know you can get like 10% fps gain


----------



## VPII

kithylin said:


> That's all true and I agree with you. But you said you had not seen one higher so I just thought I would show you that there are some that are higher, that's all. Kind of: "This is really silly, but hey look, it exists."


For a valid run and uploading to Hwbot when running Windows 10 you should use benchmate. Here is my result. This was obviously running an AIO cooler, but the cpu is pretty good as I'm good for 4.4ghz all core at 1.325vcore. I'll try to squeeze a little more to break the 8K mark, but for now I am pretty happy. 

https://hwbot.org/submission/4291493_vpii_cinebench___r20_with_benchmate_ryzen_9_3900x_7937_pts


----------



## VPII

Slight update

https://hwbot.org/submission/429550...hmate_ryzen_9_3900x_8024_pts?recalculate=true


----------



## cowboy44mag

Not breaking any world records but still finding improved performance with bios optimizations:


----------



## kitfit1

3950x @4.4Ghz all core clock
Score 10444


----------



## kithylin

kitfit1 said:


> 3950x @4.4Ghz all core clock
> Score 10444


Any chance you could run the single core test for us please? I've been curious how an overclocked 3950X does in single thread but almost no one is showing it on the internet in reviews. Also: What is your memory configuration like for this system? What speed ram? Do you know the timings for it?


----------



## kitfit1

kithylin said:


> Any chance you could run the single core test for us please? I've been curious how an overclocked 3950X does in single thread but almost no one is showing it on the internet in reviews. Also: What is your memory configuration like for this system? What speed ram? Do you know the timings for it?


No problem. Ram is at 3733 as is the Infinity Fabric, 4x8Gb of B-die. SOC @1.1v, ram at 1.36v in an Asus CH8.
Timings are : 16-16-16-16-32-48

Just a quick run with PBO enable, as you can see i have run higher scores previous with just one CCX enabled clocked at 4.7Ghz but not a lot of difference than just leaving all cores on PBO.


----------



## kithylin

kitfit1 said:


> No problem. Ram is at 3733 as is the Infinity Fabric, 4x8Gb of B-die. SOC @1.1v, ram at 1.36v in an Asus CH8.
> Timings are : 16-16-16-16-32-48
> 
> Just a quick run with PBO enable, as you can see i have run higher scores previous with just one CCX enabled clocked at 4.7Ghz but not a lot of difference than just leaving all cores on PBO.


Great! Thank you for doing this.:thumb:


----------



## iunlock

Fun thread... I've been testing my 9900KF's...pretty impressed so far..

CB R20: 5681

9900KF @ 5.3GHz

(On just water, Single 360 rad, and at ambient room temp.)


----------



## iunlock

AMD 32-Core 3970x Threadripper @ 4.5GHz

CB R20: 19713

2nd Overall, 1st in water cooling class. 

* The guy in 1st overall is on LN2.


----------



## kithylin

iunlock said:


> AMD 32-Core 3970x Threadripper @ 4.5GHz
> 
> CB R20: 19713
> 
> 2nd Overall, 1st in water cooling class.
> 
> * The guy in 1st overall is on LN2.


Perhaps could you post a better image? We can't read the cinebench image, it's all distorted. Maybe a direct link to your hwbot result too? I'd like to go check it out. Good results though.


----------



## Ragsters

Is this the correct way to run the benchmark? I am really considering upgrading to a 3600x AMD system. Is it worth the upgrade now or wait for 4000 series?


----------



## iunlock

kithylin said:


> Perhaps could you post a better image? We can't read the cinebench image, it's all distorted. Maybe a direct link to your hwbot result too? I'd like to go check it out. Good results though.


Dohh sorry about that mate, stupid phone app lol. It must be compressing the images. I'll edit the posts above when I get home. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Wizzzard

kitfit1 said:


> 3950x @4.4Ghz all core clock
> Score 10444



Can you detail the stability tests this has passed?


----------



## kitfit1

Wizzzard said:


> Can you detail the stability tests this has passed?


20,000% Karhu Ramtest and 12 hours of OCCT AVX capable Linpack as well as 6 hours of Firestrike Extreme Stress Test.


----------



## kx11

testing 10900x @ 4.8ghz (4logical threads while the rest are @ 4.6ghz)


----------



## ThrashZone

kx11 said:


> testing 10900x @ 4.8ghz (4logical threads while the rest are @ 4.6ghz)


Hi,
Nice here's my 7900x beleive all core 4.8
https://www.tenforums.com/benchmarking/135918-cinebench-leaderboard-3.html#post1665697


----------



## PACE

9690 on 3900X @5524Mhz under LN2. Currently #1 on HWbot for 3900X
https://hwbot.org/submission/4313246_pace_cinebench___r20_ryzen_9_3900x_9690_marks


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## Col Frost

My i9900ks at 5.4GHz.

I need to work on my memory as its below 3800 Mhz and its 4400MHz rated, although the XMP profiles don't work out of the box.


----------



## iunlock

kithylin said:


> Perhaps could you post a better image? We can't read the cinebench image, it's all distorted. Maybe a direct link to your hwbot result too? I'd like to go check it out. Good results though.


Here's a new PR for CB20. 
https://hwbot.org/submission/432062...threadripper_3970x_19879_pts?recalculate=true


----------



## ntuason

9900K 5.2GHz


----------



## kithylin

iunlock said:


> Here's a new PR for CB20.
> https://hwbot.org/submission/432062...threadripper_3970x_19879_pts?recalculate=true


Much better. It's readable now. Nice score! :thumb:


----------



## Col Frost

Tweaked my bios and this is more respectable.
I9900KS @ 5.4 GHz


----------



## CapitanPelusa

First test of a slight overclock on my new 10980xe. I'll need a new cooler to push it faster...

10335pts on first run and then 6 back to back runs giving me exact same score of 10309pts...

4.5ghz all core at 1.15vcore, 4000mts ddr4 at 17-17-17.


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## Col Frost

reachthesky said:


> You are scoring like a 5ghz 9900K, check your power limits in the bios, you are probably being power limited.


Thank you I will.
I'm just really learning overclocking on my asus gene xi...so many options.


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## Col Frost

I'm pretty inexperienced when it comes to overclocking but i tweaked the power settings again in the bios and managed a bit higher score.
i9900ks at 4.5 GHz


----------



## kx11

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice here's my 7900x beleive all core 4.8
> https://www.tenforums.com/benchmarking/135918-cinebench-leaderboard-3.html#post1665697



good score , my CPU still needs a microcode bios to OC more accurately , the bios should've been released a week ago but Asus are doing their thing again with delayed releases


----------



## Arctucas

Col Frost said:


> I'm pretty inexperienced when it comes to overclocking but i tweaked the power settings again in the bios and managed a bit higher score.
> i9900ks at 4.5 GHz


Seems low.

I got over 5800 @ 5429MHz.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=308750&d=1575035121


----------



## Arctucas

kx11 said:


> good score , my CPU still needs a microcode bios to OC more accurately , the bios should've been released a week ago but Asus are doing their thing again with delayed releases


That is R15.


----------



## kx11

Arctucas said:


> That is R15.



oh ur right :thumb:


----------



## kithylin

I figured out Per-CCX overclocking on my R5 2600. Pretty neato. A new high score for me.









This ram's pretty terrible but it's a 2x8GB 2667 Mhz kit doing 3200 Mhz. My X99 system died and I needed a replacement, and my old ram from that system won't run right in the ryzen system for some reason. I got this on a tight budget on black friday and the ram kit was on sale at BestBuy for $43. It is B-Die but it won't do any better timings for 3200. Maybe some day I'll afford a faster ram kit for it. At least it works and I have a running computer for now.


----------



## ThrashZone

kithylin said:


> I figured out Per-CCX overclocking on my R5 2600. Pretty neato. A new high score for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ram's pretty terrible but it's a 2x8GB 2667 Mhz kit doing 3200 Mhz. My X99 system died and I needed a replacement, and my old ram from that system won't run right in the ryzen system for some reason. I got this on a tight budget on black friday and the ram kit was on sale at BestBuy for $43. It is B-Die but it won't do any better timings for 3200. Maybe some day I'll afford a faster ram kit for it. At least it works and I have a running computer for now.


Hi,
Nice you got my 5930k at 4.5 there :thumb:
https://www.tenforums.com/benchmarking/135918-cinebench-leaderboard-3.html#post1666541


----------



## iunlock

New PR with the 3970x...

(Fastest score in non LN2 class.)

19880


----------



## ThrashZone

kithylin said:


> .....


Hi,
Sorry you had trouble with tenforums 
Scoring boards are viewable but yes images are not expandable beside preview.


----------



## kithylin

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Sorry you had trouble with tenforums
> Scoring boards are viewable but yes images are not expandable beside preview.


I figured it out. I left that site logged in, in a tab in my browser and went to eat breakfast and came back and *magically* it works suddenly.


----------



## ThrashZone

kithylin said:


> I figured it out. I left that site logged in, in a tab in my browser and went to eat breakfast and came back and *magically* it works suddenly.


Hi,
Yeah left you a couple messages


----------



## Col Frost

Could anyone please give me any advice as to how to set my uncore on an asus gene Xi mobo?
Also any advice generally as to how to improve a cinebench score with bios settings would be much appreciated.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## oreonutz

Here looking for other 3950x CB R20 Scores for Ambient Overclocking. Figured I would Post mine while here. 

This was done just quick and dirty. Just got around to Per CCX Overclocking my 3950x about an hour ago, only stability testing I have done is 10 Passes of the BBP Stress Test in Y-Cruncher, that's 2 Minutes Per Pass, and I was sweating the entire time because that produces 230w of heat on my CPU, meaning the entire time the CCD Temps are between 94c and 104c, but it passed with flying colors so its at least semi stable, however if I was to run this OC 24/7 I would do a lot more tests before being comfortable calling this fully stable. Because of the heat this produces, even on a custom loop, I am going to drop the Vcore by at least another 50mV and then find my max Per CCX OC There, as that way I don't have to worry as much about causing degradation on my Chip when hitting it with the render loads I plan on hitting it with for work.

Anyways, with that out of the way, all I did was raise the Clocks on each CCX by 50, a CCX at a time, and then running R20, if it didn't crash, I would raise it by another 50 until it did, then I would drop it back by 50 and move on to the next CCX. When Under Full Load the Vcore is at 1.3v after vdroop. I am certain I can squeeze even more at this Vcore, this was just a quick first go to see if I could hit past 10,000 in Cinebench. Prior to this I was running a 4.3Ghz all Core Overclock which netted me about 9500 Points or so in CB, and when letting it auto OC My Score would go as low as 8,900.

Ram is at 3800Mhz CL16, Tested to 5000% in Karhu Ram Test, IF at 1900Mhz.

If you need to know anything else, please ask. Definitely interested in seeing other 3950x Scores.



Spoiler


----------



## J7SC

oreonutz said:


> Here looking for other 3950x CB R20 Scores for Ambient Overclocking. Figured I would Post mine while here.
> 
> This was done just quick and dirty. Just got around to Per CCX Overclocking my 3950x about an hour ago, only stability testing I have done is 10 Passes of the BBP Stress Test in Y-Cruncher, that's 2 Minutes Per Pass, and I was sweating the entire time because that produces 230w of heat on my CPU, meaning the entire time the CCD Temps are between 94c and 104c, but it passed with flying colors so its at least semi stable, however if I was to run this OC 24/7 I would do a lot more tests before being comfortable calling this fully stable. Because of the heat this produces, even on a custom loop, I am going to drop the Vcore by at least another 50mV and then find my max Per CCX OC There, as that way I don't have to worry as much about causing degradation on my Chip when hitting it with the render loads I plan on hitting it with for work.
> 
> Anyways, with that out of the way, all I did was raise the Clocks on each CCX by 50, a CCX at a time, and then running R20, if it didn't crash, I would raise it by another 50 until it did, then I would drop it back by 50 and move on to the next CCX. When Under Full Load the Vcore is at 1.3v after vdroop. I am certain I can squeeze even more at this Vcore, this was just a quick first go to see if I could hit past 10,000 in Cinebench. Prior to this I was running a 4.3Ghz all Core Overclock which netted me about 9500 Points or so in CB, and when letting it auto OC My Score would go as low as 8,900.
> 
> Ram is at 3800Mhz CL16, Tested to 5000% in Karhu Ram Test, IF at 1900Mhz.
> 
> If you need to know anything else, please ask. Definitely interested in seeing other 3950x Scores.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Nice result, especially with room temp at 29 C (it's snowing outside here as I type this...). As you stated, for shorter benches, you still have a bit of vCore left to play with 'if *need be*' . Also, 1900 MHz for IF at the posted SoCv is encouraging.


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> Nice result, especially with room temp at 29 C (it's snowing outside here as I type this...). As you stated, for shorter benches, you still have a bit of vCore left to play with 'if *need be*' . Also, 1900 MHz for IF at the posted SoCv is encouraging.


Appreciate it @J7SC. Are you still rocking the 2950x or have you upped it up to Threadripper 3000 Yet? Would love to see some of your results, I know you are pushing whatever you have to the max.

Yeah I was quite happy when 1900Mhz IF booted for me too. I had to fight with my 3900x to boot at 1900 IF, so I thought it would be a struggle with the 3950x, but I just dropped in the 3950x to the C7H, and used the same settings with the IF, SOC, and Ram, and it booted right up. Ultimately the IF was on the edge of stability, so I did have to bump up my SOCv and my CLDO VDDG slightly, my old SOCv was at 1.0825, or something close to that, and my CLDO VDDG was at 950, now I have that at 970mV and my SOCv at the 1.12v seen in my Screenshot. So I only had to give each a small bump, and now its been perfectly stable.

Vegas has weird weather this time of year. During the day, with the PC's in here and my Windows closed as they were during that test, it can get up to 31c in this damn room. I have since opened the Window and its already down to 25c, so just how it goes I guess. Snow sounds nice, although I know when you live with it every day, my weather probably sounds great, lol!

Anyway, I might go ahead and play with it in a bit, just to see what I can squeeze out of it before I lower my Vcore for every day operation. Have a little fun, think I will wait til my room reaches 24c, then I will start with the fun. Will post results here. I look forward to seeing yours, I am sure you have some here already, so I will search for them in just a bit.


----------



## J7SC

oreonutz said:


> Appreciate it @J7SC. Are you still rocking the 2950x or have you upped it up to Threadripper 3000 Yet? Would love to see some of your results, I know you are pushing whatever you have to the max.
> 
> Yeah I was quite happy when 1900Mhz IF booted for me too. I had to fight with my 3900x to boot at 1900 IF, so I thought it would be a struggle with the 3950x, but I just dropped in the 3950x to the C7H, and used the same settings with the IF, SOC, and Ram, and it booted right up. Ultimately the IF was on the edge of stability, so I did have to bump up my SOCv and my CLDO VDDG slightly, my old SOCv was at 1.0825, or something close to that, and my CLDO VDDG was at 950, now I have that at 970mV and my SOCv at the 1.12v seen in my Screenshot. So I only had to give each a small bump, and now its been perfectly stable.
> 
> Vegas has weird weather this time of year. During the day, with the PC's in here and my Windows closed as they were during that test, it can get up to 31c in this damn room. I have since opened the Window and its already down to 25c, so just how it goes I guess. Snow sounds nice, although I know when you live with it every day, my weather probably sounds great, lol!
> 
> Anyway, I might go ahead and play with it in a bit, just to see what I can squeeze out of it before I lower my Vcore for every day operation. Have a little fun, think I will wait til my room reaches 24c, then I will start with the fun. Will post results here. I look forward to seeing yours, I am sure you have some here already, so I will search for them in just a bit.


 
I actually like the cold - this is Canada, after all  . I'm still running the 2950X (and love it); it's a good sample @4.3 all-c @1.34v - and with 2x 2080 Ti and 4K monitor on Displayport, not really running into bottlenecks. That said, Threadripper 3K is on the horizon in a couple of months, depending on some upcoming work projects.


----------



## Col Frost

Shut down back ground programs and my temperature at idle dropped over 20 degrees and my score improved massively

i9900ks @ 5.4
2x8gb patriot viper at 3733MHz
gene XI mobo
Custom water loop
2070 super


----------



## daniel audanie

Did some fun 2 core testing at 5.7ghz. I have a daily driver profile at 3 core/5.55ghz that scores around 579. R20 at my current daily 5.2ghz setup scores in the mid 5500's.


----------



## aDyerSituation

7820x 2 cores @ 4.8, 6 cores @ 4.6 / 3.0 mesh 
32gb 3800 cl16

Can do 4.7 all core and get close to 5000 but temps aren't really worth it. Going to do a little more fine tuning and probably get 2-3 cores at 4.7 
I don't have the greatest 7820x. I bought a low bin thinking I'd be able to get more out of it like a dummy


----------



## DooRules

chip @ 4.53, ram still @ stock 2133 score ... 19621


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Smoking DR


----------



## oreonutz

os2wiz said:


> One of the best Ryzen 9 3900X scores. It is my personal best I have not seen one higher, but I am not claiming it is best only exceptionally good. I ran it a half hour ago on my pc in my solarium. The heat is turned down a bit so my tmep here is 17 Celcius. I ran it at 4.3 GHZ on my MSI X570 MEG Unify motherboard. It is a great $300 motherboard with no RGB. Its thermals outperform the ACE simply because MSI took off the plastic VRM heatsink covers on the Unify so there is better heat dispersal. If there are better 3900X scores please refer me where to look. Thanks.


Definitely a respectable score. but I know there are many more that blow yours and mine out of the water. I am going through looking for 3950x to compare my latest post to, but noticed your post, and went back to check my own 3900x scores, and while yours is definitely a good score that you should be proud of, you still can definitely tweak it. I know of at least 10 Guys on here that have posted scores higher than mine, and I remember thinking mine was quite good at the time, lol. Here is mine:



Spoiler



There is a lot going on in here I know, but the CB R20 Scores are on the Upper Right, you can see pretty much everything else about my OC at this time with all the other info on the screen, if you care.











Regardless, not knocking you down, definitely a good score, just there is always someone else who can hit better, and mine was posted way back when I made it in August 2019, I know a few others that score well beyond me into the 9000's on Ambient as well (Not Sub Ambient Cooling).


----------



## ntuason

9900K @ 5.2GHz


----------



## J7SC

oreonutz said:


> Definitely a respectable score. but I know there are many more that blow yours and mine out of the water. I am going through looking for 3950x to compare my latest post to, but noticed your post, and went back to check my own 3900x scores, and while yours is definitely a good score that you should be proud of, you still can definitely tweak it. I know of at least 10 Guys on here that have posted scores higher than mine, and I remember thinking mine was quite good at the time, lol. (...)


 
...always room for improvement...just wait until the 3990X 64C/128T comes out. Apart from monster scores, it also allegedly has non-linear sight vectoring and can look around corners in Cinebench R20 and such


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> ...always room for improvement...just wait until the 3990X 64C/128T comes out. Apart from monster scores, it also allegedly has non-linear sight vectoring and can look around corners in Cinebench R20 and such


LOL!!! So It can look out the Window and Down the street and do all while multiplying its score expediently huh? I love it! LOL! I thought about picking up the 3960x for about 2 Minutes, then thought as much as it offers good value, I am barely maxing out my current 3950x with my workload. I think I may still pick one up, but am going to wait until after Threadripper 4000, I figured then I might be able to get it at a better price, and will just have to suffer along with my measly Dual Channel Ram and 20 PCIe Lanes until then, lol!



So, I decided to give it another go. Have not upped my Clocks at all from my Score Yesterday, all I did was go into my services and turn off all the BS I wasn't using and ran CB again, this time with Benchmate so I could upload to Hardware Bot. I have a feeling not a lot of people are uploading to HWbot these days, or I would not have the Number 10 SPOT (For 16 Core Submission's Worldwide, its the Number 8 Spot for 3950x Submission's Worldwide, and for Ambient Overclocking it appears to be Number 6 For 16 Core Chips Worldwide!!!) LOL! Check it out though, I am "MattTheTechLV" by the way:

https://hwbot.org/submission/432773...___r20_with_benchmate_ryzen_9_3950x_10409_pts

Rankings:
https://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_-_r20_with_benchmate/rankings?cores=16#start=0#interval=20

And my Screenshot for this forum:


Spoiler


----------



## skline00

My R20 score with the 3900x stock


----------



## J7SC

oreonutz said:


> LOL!!! So It can look out the Window and Down the street and do all while multiplying its score expediently huh? I love it! LOL! I thought about picking up the 3960x for about 2 Minutes, then thought as much as it offers good value, I am barely maxing out my current 3950x with my workload. I think I may still pick one up, but am going to wait until after Threadripper 4000, I figured then I might be able to get it at a better price, and will just have to suffer along with my measly Dual Channel Ram and 20 PCIe Lanes until then, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I decided to give it another go. Have not upped my Clocks at all from my Score Yesterday, all I did was go into my services and turn off all the BS I wasn't using and ran CB again, this time with Benchmate so I could upload to Hardware Bot. I have a feeling not a lot of people are uploading to HWbot these days, or I would not have the Number 10 SPOT (For 16 Core Submission's Worldwide, its the Number 8 Spot for 3950x Submission's Worldwide, and for Ambient Overclocking it appears to be Number 6 For 16 Core Chips Worldwide!!!) LOL! Check it out though, I am "MattTheTechLV" by the way:
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/432773...___r20_with_benchmate_ryzen_9_3950x_10409_pts
> 
> (...)


 
Very nice ! With your high ambient temps, a chiller might really take your specific setup to the next level, especially if you decide to insulate the mobo (for low temp settings )


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> Very nice ! With your high ambient temps, a chiller might really take your specific setup to the next level, especially if you decide to insulate the mobo (for low temp settings )


Appreciate you!

I am afraid to use a Chiller, lol. Maybe once I finally move into my new Lab at Work (Still working out of my house as we wait for the new property we just bought to close.) depending on the costs of power there I might consider it. But as it stands now... Let me show you something...



Spoiler















Thats my Power Bill this past October, and that wasn't even my worst one. Just didn't feel like digging back further. Obviously the bill this month and the next several months are no where near as bad because I am not running my air conditioner, and there is no need for Heat with all these PC's up here to keep me warm, but I still have to run heat downstairs because I take care of my Grandma who has dementia and she stay's downstairs with her care takers that I hire, but my bill is still $150 Plus in the winter, so not looking to add to it, lol!

That said, I am definitely interested in what a Chiller could do for me, I just don't want to add to my already insane power bill! LOL!


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> Very nice ! With your high ambient temps, a chiller might really take your specific setup to the next level, especially if you decide to insulate the mobo (for low temp settings )


I JUST PUSHED IT EVEN FURTHER!!!

Lol, sorry, let me take off all caps. I couldn't go quite as far as I had hoped. It appears my 2nd CCD is at its limit, and my First CCD is going to need more Voltage to go higher, and I just broke 102c hitting this record, so until my Ambient goes cooler, I think I am going to stop here. But I went from 10th Place overall to 8th Overall for 16 Core CPU's. For 3950x Only, I am 7th. For Ambient Cooling Only I am 4th. And for 3950x Ambient Only I am 3rd! Frickin Sweet Man!!! Crashed my CPU about a Dozen times getting there, but hey I won't complain. I also threw almost exactly another 100mV at it, so yeah I am done here for now, going to try to hit it again once my Room hits 21c. We are expecting another Cold Spell soon, so as soon as that happens I am going to jump back at it.

Anyways, here are the scores. 

EDIT: Well now I know why it was so easy to get in the Top 10. I just figured out that submitting with Benchmate actually puts you in a different tier of results. I thought it would be the better way to go, because it actually verify's your hardware, but not everyone uses it, so its easier to get higher up in the rankings then if you just submit the results manually. So I submitted my same score manually, and its not nearly as impressive there, on the Normal CB R20 Results I am 12th Overall in the 16 Core Category, and 9th among 3950x's. Still not bad, just not riding quite as high as I was about 30 Minutes ago when I first made this post, lol!

My Score:
https://hwbot.org/submission/432784...___r20_with_benchmate_ryzen_9_3950x_10469_pts

New 16 Core Ranking:
https://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_-_r20_with_benchmate/rankings?cores=16#start=0#interval=20

New 3950x Ranking:
https://hwbot.org/benchmark/cineben...d=processor_5887&cores=16#start=0#interval=20

New 3950x on H20 Ranking: (2nd PLACE!!!)
https://hwbot.org/benchmark/cineben...d=processor_5887&cores=16#start=0#interval=20

And My Screenshot for OCN:


Spoiler















Keep in mind, in order for me to hit that score, I closed HWinfo this time, so the HWinfo only includes my statistics for the CPUz Benchmark Run I Did.


----------



## Torvi

my r5-1600 at 4.1 ghz  it's the "old 1600" so im pretty damn happy with the results


----------



## oreonutz

Torvi said:


> my r5-1600 at 4.1 ghz  it's the "old 1600" so im pretty damn happy with the results


Not Bad at all Brother! This blows my old 1600x out of the water. I was only able to get that thing to 4025Mhz all Core, and that took damn near 1.5v to sustain. Don't remember my top score with it, I don't think R20 was out at that point, so I am not sure I ever ran it on R20, but this would definitely beat it! Great Score!


----------



## Torvi

oreonutz said:


> Not Bad at all Brother! This blows my old 1600x out of the water. I was only able to get that thing to 4025Mhz all Core, and that took damn near 1.5v to sustain. Don't remember my top score with it, I don't think R20 was out at that point, so I am not sure I ever ran it on R20, but this would definitely beat it! Great Score!


yeah that 4.1 run was not stable at all, managed to run cb20 only once without crashing, think i'd pull higher score with abit more voltage but i only use amd wraith prism cooler so not really much room for oc anymore when i already been reaching high 70s


----------



## oreonutz

Torvi said:


> yeah that 4.1 run was not stable at all, managed to run cb20 only once without crashing, think i'd pull higher score with abit more voltage but i only use amd wraith prism cooler so not really much room for oc anymore when i already been reaching high 70s


Nah You Got Room! You might not be comfortable with it, but those processors can handle to about 90c before they become completely unstable. The Hotter they get past 75c the harder they get to remain stable, a lot of leakage in those 1st Gen Parts, but you do still have room. As long as you are *_NOT_* running it close to 90c all the time, One or 2, or 10, benchmarks at 90c won't hurt your Processor, I just wouldn't do it all the time.

That said if you prefer to play it safe, I don't blame you at all, just letting you know that if you wanted to push it, you will be fine, about 85c is where you should try not to go past, and even 90c won't kill your processor, it just will be hard to remain stable at that temp.


----------



## J7SC

oreonutz said:


> I JUST PUSHED IT EVEN FURTHER!!!
> 
> Lol, sorry, let me take off all caps. I couldn't go quite as far as I had hoped. It appears my 2nd CCD is at its limit, and my First CCD is going to need more Voltage to go higher, and I just broke 102c hitting this record, so until my Ambient goes cooler, I think I am going to stop here. But I went from 10th Place overall to 8th Overall for 16 Core CPU's. For 3950x Only, I am 7th. For Ambient Cooling Only I am 4th. And for 3950x Ambient Only I am 3rd! Frickin Sweet Man!!! Crashed my CPU about a Dozen times getting there, but hey I won't complain. I also threw almost exactly another 100mV at it, so yeah I am done here for now, going to try to hit it again once my Room hits 21c. We are expecting another Cold Spell soon, so as soon as that happens I am going to jump back at it.
> (...).


 
'Grats, you're getting there. But I'm still in shock  re. that electricity bill of yours (I'm at less than 10% of that per month). I don't have a chiller, only an old single-phase cooler I used for 4c and 6c CPUs, but that could easily pull 600w+ and I see some chillers advertised at over 1000w :thinking:

Here, it's about -10c outside right now...


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> 'Grats, you're getting there. But I'm still in shock  re. that electricity bill of yours (I'm at less than 10% of that per month). I don't have a chiller, only an old single-phase cooler I used for 4c and 6c CPUs, but that could easily pull 600w+ and I see some chillers advertised at over 1000w :thinking:
> 
> Here, it's about -10c outside right now...


Damn. Sounds like I should just move there. 10% the power Bill, and for OCing I could just crack open a window and throw on a coat or 2! Sounds Nice. LOL!


----------



## VPII

Probably cheating as with Dry Ice, but just to add. Could not break the 5ghz with this 3950X but I think my second one should be able to do it.

https://hwbot.org/submission/4310360_vpii_cinebench___r20_with_benchmate_ryzen_9_3950x_11235_pts


----------



## oreonutz

VPII said:


> Probably cheating as with Dry Ice, but just to add. Could not break the 5ghz with this 3950X but I think my second one should be able to do it.
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4310360_vpii_cinebench___r20_with_benchmate_ryzen_9_3950x_11235_pts


Yeah I saw yours, And Was Jealous! I don't have any dry Ice to test, lol! I think I got past one of your Ambient ones though. You are killing it!


----------



## VPII

oreonutz said:


> Yeah I saw yours, And Was Jealous! I don't have any dry Ice to test, lol! I think I got past one of your Ambient ones though. You are killing it!


Yes you will with ambient, like 30+C ambient this side at present. Cape Town in Summer.


----------



## Torvi

oreonutz said:


> Damn. Sounds like I should just move there. 10% the power Bill, and for OCing I could just crack open a window and throw on a coat or 2! Sounds Nice. LOL!


that's what i did when running 4.1 oc bench above  outside was like 10C during night free cooling  

On a serious note though im happy with 3020 score, my mindset was to beat 3000 and ive had like 15 runs on different voltages etc before getting past that, my milestone is completed and im content with it, no need to push things higher than that and my cpu stays below 55C during gaming too so yeah im good  no need to risk cpu for a benchmark that means nothing really, had my 4th place on hwbot for r5 1600 when i benched it too, super happy


----------



## oreonutz

VPII said:


> Yes you will with ambient, like 30+C ambient this side at present. Cape Town in Summer.


Trust me, I am in the same boat as you. Las Vegas, NV here. Its not too particularly hot this time of year, but I am still benching in 26c to 30c Room Ambient just because my Lab is in a room with 3 Servers and 6 PC's on top of my Workstation, so its a bit toasty. I have a room ambient Sensor in my screenshots, I believe I was able to get my highest score today with a Room Ambient of 26, which is lower than normal.


----------



## oreonutz

Torvi said:


> that's what i did when running 4.1 oc bench above  outside was like 10C during night free cooling
> 
> On a serious note though im happy with 3020 score, my mindset was to beat 3000 and ive had like 15 runs on different voltages etc before getting past that, my milestone is completed and im content with it, no need to push things higher than that and my cpu stays below 55C during gaming too so yeah im good  no need to risk cpu for a benchmark that means nothing really, had my 4th place on hwbot for r5 1600 when i benched it too, super happy


Hell yeah man! You killed it! I would be happy with that too.


----------



## J7SC

oreonutz said:


> Trust me, I am in the same boat as you. Las Vegas, NV here. Its not too particularly hot this time of year, but I am still benching in 27c to 30c Room Ambient just because my Lab is in a room with 3 Servers and 6 PC's on top of my Workstation, so its a bit toasty. I have a room ambient Sensor in my screenshots, I believe I was able to get my highest score today with a Room Ambient of 27,* which is lower than normal*.


 
...that's kind of relative  
Just show this live shot to your 3950X and its chiplets for encouragement (this is just a few km from here) https://www.grousemountain.com/webcam-winter/snow-cam


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> ...that's kind of relative
> Just show this live shot to your 3950X and its chiplets for encouragement (this is just a few km from here) https://www.grousemountain.com/webcam-winter/snow-cam


Its Cooling off now, just sending the data to the GPU for the Pixels to be Pushed, I'll have this thing to -20c in no time! LOL!


----------



## jrizzz

My Ryzen 3600 CCX0: 4.25 CCX1: 4.3.


----------



## Col Frost

Got my ram down to 1 cycle and increased my old score by 800 points.
I simply cannot get anywhere near this score now, even with slightly tighter timings on the RAM and the same overclock to the cpu, i'm roughly 1,000 below this score.
Maybe it's a bug, or maybe it's just my lack of experience


----------



## Cidious

YOU DON'T KNOW THE POWER OF THE DARKSIDE! 

MEG X570 Unify with 3800X @ 4.4Ghz-1.300v 55 degrees max load with Cinebench. 5690 points. CPU-Z almost breaking 6000 points. Ambient 20 degrees as can be seen in HWINFO like the rest. 


Now the funny part was. Last week I tried a manual OC and couldn't get below 1.35v @ 4.4Ghz and 4.45Ghz would just not be stable at anything under 1.4v. Then I improved cooling a bit. Improved mounting pressure and add a single 120x30 rad to my 360x30 setup. Temps dropped by about 5-8 degrees under load. Resulting in stable manual OC at 4.4Ghz-1.300v.

The funnier part was that at 1.3125v and 1.325v my CB score was 5260 points. Which is a bit on the low side. Dropping voltage 0.0125v further to 1.300v without LLC resulted in a more stable system and CB and CPU-Z points raised exponentially as you can see in the CB screenshot. 

Anyone pushed their 3800X higher?


----------



## kithylin

Cidious said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW THE POWER OF THE DARKSIDE!
> 
> MEG X570 Unify with 3800X @ 4.4Ghz-1.300v 55 degrees max load with Cinebench. 5690 points. CPU-Z almost breaking 6000 points. Ambient 20 degrees as can be seen in HWINFO like the rest.
> 
> 
> Now the funny part was. Last week I tried a manual OC and couldn't get below 1.35v @ 4.4Ghz and 4.45Ghz would just not be stable at anything under 1.4v. Then I improved cooling a bit. Improved mounting pressure and add a single 120x30 rad to my 360x30 setup. Temps dropped by about 5-8 degrees under load. Resulting in stable manual OC at 4.4Ghz-1.300v.
> 
> The funnier part was that at 1.3125v and 1.325v my CB score was 5260 points. Which is a bit on the low side. Dropping voltage 0.0125v further to 1.300v without LLC resulted in a more stable system and CB and CPU-Z points raised exponentially as you can see in the CB screenshot.
> 
> Anyone pushed their 3800X higher?


Now get Ryzen Master and try to push one of the CCD's of your chip to 4.5 - 4.6 Ghz.


----------



## J!NX

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.3Ghz | 32 GB 3200Mhz | 7264


----------



## tictoc

tictoc -- AMD Threadripper 3960X -- 4450MHz -- 15,060


----------



## kithylin

tictoc said:


> tictoc -- AMD Threadripper 3960X -- 4450MHz -- 15,060
> 
> 
> View attachment 320170


Wow 1.49v is pretty high for AMD chips, or so I thought. Unless something has changed with the 3000 series? I was told anything over 1.375v will degrade AMD Ryzen processors. Unless you're not intending to run at those volts long-term.


----------



## iunlock

kithylin said:


> Now get Ryzen Master and try to push one of the CCD's of your chip to 4.5 - 4.6 Ghz.





kithylin said:


> Wow 1.49v is pretty high for AMD chips, or so I thought. Unless something has changed with the 3000 series? I was told anything over 1.375v will degrade AMD Ryzen processors. Unless you're not intending to run at those volts long-term.


For benching it's fine, granted the cooling is there as well. I'd definitely not run AMD chips near 1.4v range at all for daily...

I posted many pages back that got buried, but I've managed to get my 3970x to 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz on all cores. (4.6GHz validation and it's somewhat bench stable for some 3DMark tests...) https://valid.x86.fr/kxzfzs

New PR with the 3970x @ 4.5GHz

(Fastest score in non LN2 class.)

19880


----------



## tictoc

kithylin said:


> Wow 1.49v is pretty high for AMD chips, or so I thought. Unless something has changed with the 3000 series? I was told anything over 1.375v will degrade AMD Ryzen processors. Unless you're not intending to run at those volts long-term.


 That was only for a quick bench, and I could probably bump it down a few mV @ 4450MHz. No tuning at all on that OC just set volts, xmp to 3200MHz, and boot into Windows.
24/7 voltage is at 1.22v. :thumb:


----------



## kithylin

iunlock said:


> New PR with the 3970x @ 4.5GHz
> 
> (Fastest score in non LN2 class.)
> 
> 19880


Nice! Great score! Have you looked in to CCD/CCX overclocking next?


----------



## J7SC

iunlock said:


> For benching it's fine, granted the cooling is there as well. I'd definitely not run AMD chips near 1.4v range at all for daily...(...)
> 
> 19880


 
:thumb: nice & getting close to 20,000


----------



## iunlock

kithylin said:


> Nice! Great score! Have you looked in to CCD/CCX overclocking next?





J7SC said:


> :thumb: nice & getting close to 20,000


Thanks guys. @kithylin, I've messed with it a bit, but my goal was to get the highest all core max first. The limit on the 3970x with my set up is 46x all core... with CCD/CCX I'm pretty sure I can gain a tick or more, but how that'll translate into benching is still yet to be determined. From what I've noticed, the 3970x is a lot more pickier than let's say the 3900x in that you breathe wrong and it'll throw a fit at the higher OC's... 

The latency is also getting on my nerves with AMD ... It's very noticeable, at least for me. This CPU is a turbo diesel truck good for hauling a horse trailer, which it does very well, but other than that, it is definitely not a first pick for when it comes to gaming and other tasks... most popular apps won't even benefit from all 32 cores anyway, thus making the 3960x a better buy for most people that may think they need 32 cores when they really don't due to the reality of scalability. 

AMD needs to work on their latency issues and up their frequency IMO... that'd be great.


----------



## kithylin

iunlock said:


> The latency is also getting on my nerves with AMD ... It's very noticeable, at least for me. This CPU is a turbo diesel truck good for hauling a horse trailer, which it does very well, but other than that, it is definitely not a first pick for when it comes to gaming and other tasks... most popular apps won't even benefit from all 32 cores anyway, thus making the 3960x a better buy for most people that may think they need 32 cores when they really don't due to the reality of scalability.
> 
> AMD needs to work on their latency issues and up their frequency IMO... that'd be great.


Thanks for sharing your input with us on your experience. The latencies and stuff like that is precisely why I'm waiting and hoping the 4000 series offers improvements in these areas. I'm sitting on my ryzen 5 2600 for now and while I want threadripper a lot, even the 3000 series doesn't seem "quite right" to justify spending the money just yet. Hopefully the 4000 series will be better.


----------



## iunlock

kithylin said:


> Thanks for sharing your input with us on your experience. The latencies and stuff like that is precisely why I'm waiting and hoping the 4000 series offers improvements in these areas. I'm sitting on my ryzen 5 2600 for now and while I want threadripper a lot, even the 3000 series doesn't seem "quite right" to justify spending the money just yet. Hopefully the 4000 series will be better.


Very welcome. I agree 100% and as an owner of multiple amd cpu's with multiple builds of flight time, you're very wise for holding off. Smart.


----------



## kithylin

iunlock said:


> Very welcome. I agree 100% and as an owner of multiple amd cpu's with multiple builds of flight time, you're very wise for holding off. Smart.


I don't really need the multi-core. What I do need though is PCIE Bandwidth for storage (raw video editing multiple streams @ 4K). I would most likely get what ever the cheapest CPU is to get entry in to the threadripper platform when I do upgrade. I want to be able to run 4 x PCIE-4.0 NVME drives on a card raided together. Getting 24 cores with it more of a side-effect / bonus rather than the main objective for me. But if I'm going to invest in an expensive system like that I want to get one that doesn't have latency issues at the same time.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
4.9 9004 & 510


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

its over 9000 is quite the accomplishment, good job!


----------



## Jpmboy

day-driver, 24/7 clocks. Stable to Boinc, x265, GSAT, IBT etc.
Voltages shown. [email protected] AVX-2, [email protected], 64GB ram at 3600c15
Optimus V2 waterblock


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Nice yeah that koolance 380i did that well = not


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice yeah that koolance 380i did that well = not


Huh? you keep "perseverating" on that koolance block. Ya gotta let go bro. :blinksmil


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> Huh? you keep "perseverating" on that koolance block. Ya gotta let go bro. :blinksmil


Hi,
When you say it was just as good it's simply not true 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...9-10980xe-5-ghz-18-cores-19.html#post28262876


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> When you say it was just as good it's simply not true
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...9-10980xe-5-ghz-18-cores-19.html#post28262876


no... it is true. stop, will ya? You are looking at one data point, from a fast mount. I have 3 other K blocks. You're off base bro. Move on.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> no... it is true. stop, will ya? You are looking at one data point, from a fast mount. I have 3 other K blocks. You're off base bro. Move on.


Hi,
Hell I think you should just return those optimus for refund if that's your position


----------



## boostedevo

9900KS

5.3GHz 0 AVX - 5610 points
5.4GHz 0 AVX - 5702 points


----------



## Schmuckley

I can't get it to run, what is missing?


----------



## ThrashZone

Schmuckley said:


> I can't get it to run, what is missing?


Hi,
Zip folder 
Right click and Properties
Unblock button apply and okay.

Extract all somewhere other than downloads folder.
Run R20 exe.


----------



## ozlay

Not bad for 17w.


----------



## kithylin

Jpmboy said:


> day-driver, 24/7 clocks. Stable to Boinc, x265, GSAT, IBT etc.
> Voltages shown. [email protected] AVX-2, [email protected], 64GB ram at 3600c15
> Optimus V2 waterblock


That maximum CPU power figure: 406 watts for an 18 core chip.. 

I've heard that the newer Intel processors were bad on power but I had no idea it was that bad.

Meanwhile AMD has new 32 core processors (3970X) that only use 286W of power.


----------



## J7SC

...not bad at all. Last year, I tried to get the lowest score, with these two


----------



## DooRules

main rig was down all week, one of my pumps crapped out, new one in yesterday, did a run at 4.4 today at room temps


----------



## Jpmboy

kithylin said:


> That maximum CPU power figure: 406 watts for an 18 core chip..
> 
> I've heard that the newer Intel processors were bad on power but I had no idea it was that bad.
> 
> *Meanwhile AMD has new 32 core processors (3970X) that only use 286W of power*.


lol - yeah until you run it at anything but stock. Spec TDPs are ... well, spec TDPs.


----------



## kithylin

Jpmboy said:


> lol - yeah until you run it at anything but stock. Spec TDPs are ... well, spec TDPs.


It's not necessary. AMD's 3970X's beat all of the Intel 18 core chips (even with their manual overclocks) in cinebench and all multi-threaded tasks @ stock without overclocking. I just hope it holds true for the 4000 series too.


----------



## ThrashZone

kithylin said:


> It's not necessary. AMD's 3970X's beat all of the Intel 18 core chips (even with their manual overclocks) in cinebench and all multi-threaded tasks @ stock without overclocking. I just hope it holds true for the 4000 series too.


Hi,
3960x might also.


----------



## Schmuckley

I get a really weird error when I try to run it:

"The procedure entry point RemoveDllDirectory could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll."

Never seen THAT b4.


----------



## oreonutz

Schmuckley said:


> I get a really weird error when I try to run it:
> 
> "The procedure entry point RemoveDllDirectory could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll."
> 
> Never seen THAT b4.


I've seen that only 3 times before. One Time was Cinebench R15 and the Video Drivers were corrupt. The only other 2 times were R20, Once MY OC Was so intense (and obviously unstable as hell) that it wouldn't even open. The other time I was trying to open it on a Server directly after installing a fresh install of Server 2016 (lol) and hadn't installed any updates or drivers yet. I can't remember exactly what version it was, but I know it was one of the .net Framework's that seemed to fix it. 

Yours could be a different issue entirely, as all 3 times I saw this error, it was a different issue that caused it, but if this is a new build you may want to try just updating Windows, or if your OC is Heavy, dial it back, delete the extracted folder then reextract it fresh and open it again, if it opens this time, make sure it runs, then reboot and reapply your overclock, and you hopefully will be good this time. Good Luck!


----------



## kithylin

Schmuckley said:


> I get a really weird error when I try to run it:
> 
> "The procedure entry point RemoveDllDirectory could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll."
> 
> Never seen THAT b4.


Like the other poster above said.. I just thought I would chime in to confirm it. I've seen this error a lot in working with computers. Your overclock is so unstable that the program won't even open. Dial it back and that should 100% fix this. If it's a new system that's 100% stock you might have problems with your ram sticks.


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> ...not bad at all. Last year, I tried to get the lowest score, with these two


Oh Bro, Hold on, you want to see a Low Core Score. Give me a minute, I am going to update this with a picture I took on my cell phone of a new Client's PC that just came through my lab just before Christmas. You want to talk about "Low Score"... LOL! Crap, now That I think about it, I don't think I wanted to wait for R20, I probably ran R15. Give me a minute, let me look, Will be back...

DAMNITT!!!! It's R15, so it doesn't count, but I am Posting it anyway. This thing was a NIGHTMARE because he had a whole database for some special drilling software that this had been running that I had to get off intact, and simply moving the data as you normally would corrupted the data, so you had to use the software on this computer to use its export function. I tried making an image and then running that inside a VM, but because it needed to be connected to its proprietary PCIe card, the damn software wouldn't even open, and every build I put a Cloned Drive in, even an FX-8350 Build would just Bluescreen, at some point I just had to cut my losses and work on the damn thing as it was, it was a NIGHTMARE! 

Needless to say, I pushed and eventually talked him into upgrading to the a Ryzen Build, he is a much happier client now...










So Obviously this doesn't count, because its R15, but I come across some incredibly horrible Desktops in the field, now that I know about this, I am going to be on the look out for one of the worst machine's I can find, start an R20 Run on it, come back an hour later, snap a pic, then post it. I am certain I can get this "Lowest Score" title! LOL!


----------



## J7SC

oreonutz said:


> Oh Bro, Hold on, you want to see a Low Core Score.(...)
> 
> So Obviously this doesn't count, because its R15, but I come across some incredibly horrible Desktops in the field, now that I know about this, I am going to be on the look out for one of the worst machine's I can find, start an R20 Run on it, come back an hour later, snap a pic, then post it. I am certain I can get this "Lowest Score" title! LOL!


 
Yeah, but I know a place in town that has an Altair 8800


----------



## oreonutz

So This is Interesting. I just realized I have a PC sitting at the Office That I am about to upgrade to Windows 10 on Monday for a client that I can probably get the Lowest Score on. Anyways, I went to run CB R20, and Look at the Error I got! LOL!










About to troubleshoot it now, will update this post with the resolution, or just include the resolution with my next post, if I in fact can "beat" the lowest CB R20 Score with it! LOL!



J7SC said:


> Yeah, but I know a place in town that has an Altair 8800


HAHAHAH! But Will It Run Cinebench?????? 


*EDIT:* This ended up being a massive pain in the Butt... 



Spoiler



Because of how slow this PC is, I won't finally get to run my Benchmark on it for a few hours, all of this was kind of pointless for me considering I am about to throw in an SSD to this ancient Laptop and install Windows 10 from Scratch, but I am determined to get my Lowest CB R20 Score Cool Points, so I am doing it anyway.

Anyways, here is the deal. In this case, and it appears probably in your case as well @Schmuckley Judging from your screenshots, that its a problem with Windows 7 Being out of date. You are going to need 2 Things. First you need to be on Windows 7 SP1, you may already be on SP1, but the PC I was trying to run it on wasn't, and it refuses to run Pre-SP1. But the specific error you got was because of "KB2533623" not being installed. Below is the Link to both the 64bit and 32bit Downloads for it:

64bit:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26764

32bit:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26767

Now after grabbing that update, if you get an "the program can't start because api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll is missing from your computer" error, then that is caused by not having C++ Runtime 2015 Redistributable installed on your PC. Keep in mind you need both 32bit and 64bit Installs. Will Post the Link to where you can grab that too below. This is where the issue really started for me, because it turns out, 2015 will not install without first having SP! installed, which is what I am waiting to happen right now. But I have confirmed with my Windows 7 VM, that after the Update, C++ 2015 Redist Will install, and then CB R20 works great.

So I hope that helps, here is a link to where you can get all C++ Runtimes, I recommend just grabbing the 2019 one, because that will bring your PC Current, by installing 2015 though 2019. 

https://www.itechtics.com/microsoft...sual_C_Redistributables_Direct_Download_Links


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> Yeah, but I know a place in town that has an Altair 8800


OK... So this one is a bit of a mystery to me. @J7SC

First @Schmuckley I edited my last post to show how exactly to overcome the error you encountered, assuming the reason why you got your error was the same reason I got mine on this occasion. I believe it is the same reason because we both appear to be using Windows 7. But will run through the directions again in the spoiler below, to make it easier to follow.



Spoiler



1) Install KB2533623, which can be found Here:

64bit OS:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26764

32bit OS:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26767


This will Solve the Specific Error you had recieved, but at this point you may receive another error saying that "the program can't start because api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll is missing from your computer." If you recieve that error then proceed to Step 2.

2) Install "Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2019". Keep in mind in order for Windows 7 to install this, it needs to be at least SP1. Also if you have a 64bit OS you need to install both the 32bit and 64 bit installs.

Direct Links:

64bit: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/VC_redist.x64.exe

32Bit: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/VC_redist.x86.exe

3) After installing Microsoft Visual C++ 2019, all you need to do is reboot, and you are done! CBR20 will now work on Windows 7!



Now, @J7SC, the Reason why I am so confused is because of One of these Cinebench R20 Scores I am about to post. I don't understand how it can score so Low on the Single Core score, but then get a relatively high Multi Threaded Score. I thought for sure with this Pentium P6100 Chip that I would Score lower than the Score you posted, simply because it was also a 2 Core 2 Thread Mobile Intel CPU, but clocked lower at 2Ghz, but somehow, and I tested this 9 Times, It comes away with a MC Score that is almost 4x its Single Core Score. I really don't get it! But here it is:










And Just for fun, I went and tested a First Gen Core i5 Chip that one of my clients use for their Kids at their house. I was working on upgrading that to Windows 10 from Windows 7 this weekend, this was a project all on its own because the Soldered on Nvidia Geforce 310M Graphics Chip doesn't support Windows 10, and the Sata Controller also doesn't support Windows 10, and even though it worked worked, it did not pass along Trim Commands once updated, so I had to do some Driver editing magic, to install newer Drivers and get them to work with this older controller, and then Trim Commands passed on nicely. I also was able to force some Windows 10 Drivers for a similar chip to install, and then the GPU worked as good as it had before in 3d Workloads, so the PC is up and running on Windows 10 perfectly now, despite it being a relic from 2011. 

Anyways, this Processor has Hyper Threading, and also a higher clock speed, and only comes in just ahead of that Pentium, which makes me think something weird is happening in that Pentium to allow it to scale like it has hyper threading. Its just curious. 










What do you think???

*EDIT:* BTW, I checked, both during the Single Core Run, and the MultiCore Run, all Clocks were pegged at 2Ghz. I must be missing something, just not sure what...


----------



## J7SC

Well, don't really know...I never did a single-core run as even the '2c/2t' multi-core runs (85 low, 135 reg scores) were excruciatingly slow to watch. This is a Toshiba laptop from mid-2009 A.D., though it feels more like it's from the stone-age...only use it on 'public' networks, shady internet cafes during internat'l travel - and never connect it to my home or office network. May be all that malware is slowing it down


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> Well, don't really know...I never did a single-core run as even the '2c/2t' multi-core runs (85 low, 135 reg scores) were excruciatingly slow to watch. This is a Toshiba laptop from mid-2009 A.D., though it feels more like it's from the stone-age...only use it on 'public' networks, shady internet cafes during internat'l travel - and never connect it to my home or office network. May be all that malware is slowing it down


LOL!!! Yeah I hear you there. I timed it, To Run the Single Core and Multi Core Test (I set it to run all Checked Tests, and then Checked Both, so it would run one right after the other) It took 48 Minutes. Thats a long time to wait! LOL! I just put on the New Episode of Star Trek Picard on my Top Monitor, Put the Cinebench Run that I was watching through a Teamviewer Connection on the Bottom, and then just kept an eye on it. The Episode of Star Trek Picard finished almost 2 Minutes before the Cinebench Runs did! LOL!

Still wish I could explain WHY this laptop seems to score so well, relative its Single Core Score, on this test... That same scaling did not happen in Blender or CPUZ, so, it has to be some kind of Clock or timing error. Weird...

Either way, I will be back to beat you! Its just a matter of time! LOL!

EDIT: LOL! The lower scoring One I posted is also a Toshiba Laptop, Circa 2nd Quarter 2011. The Toshiba Satellite L655 to be exact...


----------



## Jpmboy

ole 4960X @ 4.5GHz. rampage IV BE, 295x2. First fired up over 7 years ago and used every day.


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

*3950X CB 10836*

3950X 4.625/4.5 GHz @1.38V 10836
Single Core 545 @ Stock


----------



## madno

My first build in 25 years and the first water cooled one ever. Not yet clear about how to oc. Need to read more.


----------



## kithylin

madno said:


> My first build in 25 years and the first water cooled one ever. Not yet clear about how to oc. Need to read more.


At the very least go look in the system bios and look for PBO under overclocking. It might be hidden under CPU Options or CPU Settings sub-menus. It might also be called by it's full name of "Precision Boost Overdrive". That enables AMD's built in "Boost Feature" for the processors that is off by default. It will do a little overclocking on it's own but it's a lot safer than doing it manually.


----------



## madno

Thanks kithylin
working on overclocking at the moment ;-)
But struggle to find the voltage settings from DRAM Calculator in the Bios - will ask for help in another thread.

By the way, interesting avatar picture.


----------



## iunlock

boostedevo said:


> 9900KS
> 
> 5.3GHz 0 AVX - 5610 points
> 5.4GHz 0 AVX - 5702 points


Very nice. I have my 9900KS on the test bench so this will provide a nice comparison.


DooRules said:


> main rig was down all week, one of my pumps crapped out, new one in yesterday, did a run at 4.4 today at room temps


 Great stuff.


kithylin said:


> It's not necessary. AMD's 3970X's beat all of the Intel 18 core chips (even with their manual overclocks) in cinebench and all multi-threaded tasks @ stock without overclocking. I just hope it holds true for the 4000 series too.


I'm really curious about the 4000 series as well, along with their laptop mobile cpu's... Only time will tell.


oreonutz said:


> Oh Bro, Hold on, you want to see a Low Core Score. Give me a minute, I am going to update this with a picture I took on my cell phone of a new Client's PC that just came through my lab just before Christmas. You want to talk about "Low Score"... LOL! Crap, now That I think about it, I don't think I wanted to wait for R20, I probably ran R15. Give me a minute, let me look, Will be back...
> 
> DAMNITT!!!! It's R15, so it doesn't count, but I am Posting it anyway. This thing was a NIGHTMARE because he had a whole database for some special drilling software that this had been running that I had to get off intact, and simply moving the data as you normally would corrupted the data, so you had to use the software on this computer to use its export function. I tried making an image and then running that inside a VM, but because it needed to be connected to its proprietary PCIe card, the damn software wouldn't even open, and every build I put a Cloned Drive in, even an FX-8350 Build would just Bluescreen, at some point I just had to cut my losses and work on the damn thing as it was, it was a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> Needless to say, I pushed and eventually talked him into upgrading to the a Ryzen Build, he is a much happier client now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Obviously this doesn't count, because its R15, but I come across some incredibly horrible Desktops in the field, now that I know about this, I am going to be on the look out for one of the worst machine's I can find, start an R20 Run on it, come back an hour later, snap a pic, then post it. I am certain I can get this "Lowest Score" title! LOL!


Time to play Snake with RTX... If it can smash Tetris with RTX enabled you're golden. Might need a 1600w psu though. ;P


----------



## The Pook

oreonutz said:


> So Obviously this doesn't count, because its R15, but I come across some incredibly horrible Desktops in the field, now that I know about this, I am going to be on the look out for one of the worst machine's I can find, start an R20 Run on it, come back an hour later, snap a pic, then post it. I am certain I can get this "Lowest Score" title! LOL!




I've wanted either a Pentium D EE 840 or 955 or 965 (basically dual core Pentium 4s with HT) for ages for the meme, and it only matches your score on LN2 at 5.8 Ghz lol.


----------



## oreonutz

The Pook said:


> I've wanted either a Pentium D EE 840 or 955 or 965 (basically dual core Pentium 4s with HT) for ages for the meme, and it only matches your score on LN2 at 5.8 Ghz lol.


So Awesome! Man, I am going to have to go into the Garage and start dusting off some oldies to get this title I see. The fun part is getting it to Run CB R20, CB 15 shouldn't be hard though. I have a busy week, but this weekend, I think I might see what I can dig up for the Lulz. This was awesome to see though! Pook...For....The...WIN!!!!


----------



## MrFox

Just upgraded from 7960X to 7980XE.
https://hwbot.org/submission/4339035_


----------



## oreonutz

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> 3950X 4.625/4.5 GHz @1.38V 10836
> Single Core 545 @ Stock


DAMN!!!!! That is Ambient????


----------



## Schmuckley

kithylin said:


> Like the other poster above said.. I just thought I would chime in to confirm it. I've seen this error a lot in working with computers. Your overclock is so unstable that the program won't even open. Dial it back and that should 100% fix this. If it's a new system that's 100% stock you might have problems with your ram sticks.


It needed a Windows update. :/


----------



## kithylin

Schmuckley said:


> It needed a Windows update. :/


Sorry. I was under the assumption that everyone would be on windows 10 with any AMD ryzen system and using windows 10 means you should be fully automatic on windows updates and be up-to-date with all current updates. It didn't enter my mind to suggest that.

It looks like you don't have windows themes running.. is this windows 7 you're using on that system?


----------



## oreonutz

Schmuckley said:


> It needed a Windows update. :/


Nice Score man!

Yeah not sure if you saw it, but I ran into the same EXACT issue as you not even an hour after you did. Then I detailed exactly what you needed to do to get Cinebench R20 Running. Hope it was helpful.



kithylin said:


> Sorry. I was under the assumption that everyone would be on windows 10 with any AMD ryzen system and using windows 10 means you should be fully automatic on windows updates and be up-to-date with all current updates. It didn't enter my mind to suggest that.
> 
> It looks like you don't have windows themes running.. is this windows 7 you're using on that system?


Most Definitely Windows 7, running Classic "Theme". Its how I preferred it as well, although I much prefer "Aero" to Windows 10's "Metro" UI...


----------



## DooRules

MrFox said:


> Just upgraded from 7960X to 7980XE.
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4339035_



That's a great run on the 7980xe


----------



## boostedevo

iunlock said:


> Very nice. I have my 9900KS on the test bench so this will provide a nice comparison.


CB20 sure does love AVX. I’m too chicken to push the vcore needed for 5.5 with 0 offset but I’d guess it would score 5800s. 

Post up some results!


----------



## madno

New result after paying with RAM OC (64 GB in System) and Ryzen Master Auto Overclock:


----------



## kithylin

oreonutz said:


> Most Definitely Windows 7, running Classic "Theme". Its how I preferred it as well, although I much prefer "Aero" to Windows 10's "Metro" UI...


I started out using windows 7 on my ryzen system too, until I observed via task manager on my second screen that all of the games I liked playing only were able to access one CCX or half of the processor. Sadly it's due to windows 7's antiquated processor scheduler. I ended up having to go to Win10 on my ryzen system just so games could actually use all of my CPU.  Which is a shame, I love windows 7 more.


----------



## Soulpatch

Just started the OC process. first pass, 4k range then a few minor tweeks to the 5k. Haven't touched ram or anything else, just the CPU so far. Ignore the right side, it's on a 3x5 secondary screen that I put together for the HWinFO64 readings that are constant monitor. Been a long time since I've done any overclocking. Been fun getting back into it.


----------



## Rage Set

I want to play too!
https://hwbot.org/submission/4308294_

Looks like I've followed a couple people to this forum. Hahaha.


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

Technically yes. I was in my garage for that run and it was only like 15C in that room vs 21C where my office is. So yes it was ambient but not quite my typical temps.


----------



## Rage Set

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> Technically yes. I was in my garage for that run and it was only like 15C in that room vs 21C where my office is. So yes it was ambient but not quite my typical temps.


A fellow garage bencher, hahaha. Although most of my runs are done in my basement, adjacent to my garage.


----------



## z390e

First time I ran R20. Havent done much tweaking with this 9900k rig though.


----------



## boostedevo

z390e said:


> First time I ran R20. Havent done much tweaking with this 9900k rig though.


Nice, what memory kit is that?


----------



## Schmuckley

Rage Set said:


> I want to play too!
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4308294_
> 
> Looks like I've followed a couple people to this forum. Hahaha.


I guarantee you didn't follow me. I'm from team LeOCN, baby.


----------



## Jpmboy

kithylin said:


> *It's not necessary. AMD's 3970X's beat all of the Intel 18 core chips* (even with their manual overclocks) in cinebench and all multi-threaded tasks @ stock without overclocking. I just hope it holds true for the 4000 series too.


Seems you don't understand how Cinebench works... it scales lineally with core count. And clearly don't understand the difference in how intel and amd process the instruction set(s) used in cinebench. :doh:


----------



## Rage Set

Schmuckley said:


> I guarantee you didn't follow me. I'm from team LeOCN, baby.


Hahaha. I was talking about Mr. Fox and iUnlock. I know those guys very well from a forum we normally dwell in.


----------



## z390e

boostedevo said:


> Nice, what memory kit is that?


Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG Edition


----------



## kithylin

Jpmboy said:


> Seems you don't understand how Cinebench works... it scales lineally with core count. And clearly don't understand the difference in how intel and amd process the instruction set(s) used in cinebench. :doh:


What point are you trying to make? My statement is correct. The 3960X is faster in Cinebench (at it's stock speed) and all other multi-core tasks vs any / all of Intel's 18 core chips. At least at "Reasonable" overclocks, 5.1 - 5.4 Ghz for air and water (I'm not talking about LN2 here). It's proven in this very thread multiple times and everywhere across the internet. And a stock 3960X will use less power and run cooler vs any Intel CPU @ 5.1 - 5.4 Ghz. Also proven fact. I'm highly confused by your post here. This isn't something to debate or discuss. It's just the way the world is today. My earlier comment on power was just.. that one score posted by the other user a few pages back was alarming. 406 watts for a 18 core CPU is just silly / nuts.


----------



## ThrashZone

hi,
Saw a little 3700x single core score 511 beat my 9940x single core score 510 the other day 

https://www.tenforums.com/benchmarking/135918-cinebench-leaderboard-16.html#post1828930


----------



## Jpmboy

kithylin said:


> What point are you trying to make? My statement is correct. The 3960X is faster in Cinebench (at it's stock speed) and all other multi-core tasks vs any / all of Intel's 18 core chips. At least at "Reasonable" overclocks, 5.1 - 5.4 Ghz for air and water (I'm not talking about LN2 here). It's proven in this very thread multiple times and everywhere across the internet. And a stock 3960X will use less power and run cooler vs any Intel CPU @ 5.1 - 5.4 Ghz. Also proven fact. I'm highly confused by your post here. This isn't something to debate or discuss. It's just the way the world is today. My earlier comment on power was just.. that one score posted by the other user a few pages back was alarming. 406 watts for a 18 core CPU is just silly / nuts.


When you say sheet like a 32, or 24 core etc., multichiplet cpu beats an 18 core in cinebench - yeah, that a correct statement, but it seems you do not know why it is correct.
I show you a measured power number, you quote OEM TDPs... which is 165W for the 10980XE.
@DooRules could post up power numbers for an HCC multichiplet cpu.


----------



## DooRules

@Jpmboy
Except I have the amd board and chip pulled from my rig and the 7980xe is back in


----------



## Jpmboy

DooRules said:


> @Jpmboy
> Except I have the amd board and chip pulled from my rig and the 7980xe is back in


oh well. would be good to see the value... from a trusted partner!


----------



## ThrashZone

DooRules said:


> @Jpmboy
> Except I have the amd board and chip pulled from my rig and the 7980xe is back in


Hi,
What happened returned the 3970x ?


----------



## DooRules

Just sold it, board and chip. Ran fine and by all accounts it was good chip clocking wise.


----------



## ThrashZone

DooRules said:


> Just sold it, board and chip. Ran fine and by all accounts it was good chip clocking wise.


Hi,
Did someone make you an offer you couldn't refuse ?
Just weird man you went back and forth with this build


----------



## DooRules

More like I made someone an offer they couldn't refuse, lol.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Equipment has a lot of shipping miles on it


----------



## kithylin

Jpmboy said:


> When you say sheet like a 32, or 24 core etc., multichiplet cpu beats an 18 core in cinebench - yeah, that a correct statement, but it seems you do not know why it is correct.
> I show you a measured power number, you quote OEM TDPs... which is 165W for the 10980XE.
> @DooRules could post up power numbers for an HCC multichiplet cpu.


I'm not talking OEM TDP. I never said TDP in any of my posts. You said that, not me. I was referring to actual power usage measured by reviewers on the internet. "TDP" is "Thermal Design Power", *NOT ACTUAL POWER CONSUMPTION*. That's a common confusion in the PC Community. TDP refers to how much heat the thing outputs and tells people that design heatsinks and water coolers how much heat they need to handle for the thing. It has nothing what so ever to do with how much power a thing uses.

I didn't think I had to go to this effort. I assumed this was "Known" by most people because it's been demonstrated multiple places on the internet by quite a few different reviewers. I had also assumed (I guess wrongly) that most people in to PC hardware read multiple reviews on new stuff when it comes out, even if they never intend to buy it, just to stay informed. But I guess you haven't read the reivews on things so I'll post one and share it with you.

But anyway, actual CPU package power is here: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-threadripper-3970x-review/2 Stock for 3960X is 248 - 285 watts (depending on the application), which is still below the 406 watts for a manual OC'd 18 core Intel chip. And I didn't discuss "Why it's faster" because it doesn't matter. Who cares "Why". It's faster, end of story. We care about the final result number, not how the thing gets there.

I didn't want to go this far off topic in this thread, but I thought since you haven't read reviews you might would like some information there. We should probably get back on topic I suppose. You're welcome to discuss this further in PM's with me if you like.


----------



## The Pook

while jpmboy sold the best vehicle of all time and deserves to be punished, I'm sure he understands what TDP is :laughings


----------



## Jpmboy

The Pook said:


> while jpmboy sold the best vehicle of all time and deserves to be punished, I'm sure he understands what TDP is :laughings


yeah man... that sure was an error in judgement (but it did involve an offer hard to reject).


----------



## Jpmboy

kithylin said:


> I'm not talking OEM TDP. I never said TDP in any of my posts. You said that, not me. I was referring to actual power usage measured by reviewers on the internet. "TDP" is "Thermal Design Power", *NOT ACTUAL POWER CONSUMPTION*. That's a common confusion in the PC Community. TDP refers to how much heat the thing outputs and tells people that design heatsinks and water coolers how much heat they need to handle for the thing. It has nothing what so ever to do with how much power a thing uses.
> 
> I didn't think I had to go to this effort. I assumed this was "Known" by most people because it's been demonstrated multiple places on the internet by quite a few different reviewers. I had also assumed (I guess wrongly) that most people in to PC hardware read multiple reviews on new stuff when it comes out, even if they never intend to buy it, just to stay informed. But I guess you haven't read the reivews on things so I'll post one and share it with you.
> 
> But anyway, actual CPU package power is here: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-threadripper-3970x-review/2 Stock for 3960X is 248 - 285 watts (depending on the application), which is still below the 406 watts for a manual OC'd 18 core Intel chip. And I didn't discuss "Why it's faster" because it doesn't matter. Who cares "Why". It's faster, end of story. We care about the final result number, not how the thing gets there.
> 
> I didn't want to go this far off topic in this thread, but I thought since you haven't read reviews you might would like some information there. We should probably get back on topic I suppose. You're welcome to discuss this further in PM's with me if you like.


 good! - keep reading and you'll get to the part where MB manufacturer's Stock or Defaults are designed ("bios") to limit the power available to the CPU to the TDP (else the chip manufacturers get real pissed at the board manufacturers). Which is exactly... eh, never mind.
QED


----------



## madno

Last one (I think).
It is a 3960x, ASrock TRX Creator, 64 GB system.


----------



## oreonutz

Jpmboy said:


> good! - keep reading and you'll get to the part where MB manufacturer's Stock or Defaults are designed ("bios") to limit the power available to the CPU to the TDP (else the chip manufacturers get real pissed at the board manufacturers). Which is exactly... eh, never mind.
> QED


I still don't understand the point here... Nor the last few you were trying to make. @kithylin's was obvious, the 3rd Gen Threadripper Shred the Intel 18 Core, at barely more cost, and damn near half the Power. The Point was well taken.

That does not take away from the fact that at $1000 the 10980XE is still a compelling part that is fun to Overclock and certainly has its place. It happens to be one of the best options for low cost Entry into a Fast CPU with more then 20 PCIE Lanes Available. Its fun as hell to Overclock, and you shouldn't feel attacked for buying one. For many tasks there is a better option, but just because its a better option and more Power Efficient for most tasks, doesn't mean it will be the best for all tasks, and if you fall in that category, then you know you do, and I don't think anyone can tell you your choice was wrong, furthermore its no one's place to tell you you are wrong for the products you buy.

So I don't understand the Counter Argument made here to @kithylin's original point, which was essential "WOOO BABY that took a lot of power". It did take a lot of power, and was crazy to see. I don't understand why this turned into an argument...


----------



## Rage Set

madno said:


> Last one (I think).
> It is a 3960x, ASrock TRX Creator, 64 GB system.


You're near that 15k mark. Don't stop now, keep pushing it!


----------



## kithylin

oreonutz said:


> So I don't understand the Counter Argument made here to @kithylin's original point, which was essential "WOOO BABY that took a lot of power". It did take a lot of power, and was crazy to see. I don't understand why this turned into an argument...


I'm just as confused as you are. :wackosmil I wasn't even trying to argue anything. I just made a passing comment and shared some information / facts. But I'll try and drop it and let it be.


----------



## greg1184

Ryzen 9 3950x overclocked to 4.4ghz all cores.


----------



## oreonutz

Rage Set said:


> You're near that 15k mark. Don't stop now, keep pushing it!


HELL YEAH! KEEP PUSHING!!!!!



kithylin said:


> I'm just as confused as you are. :wackosmil I wasn't even trying to argue anything. I just made a passing comment and shared some information / facts. But I'll try and drop it and let it be.


Yup. I mean in his defense, I do have things go over my head from time to time, so maybe I am just missing something here, but your original comment didn't seem like something that needed debating. That chip can suck up a lot of Juice from the wall. Thats not always a bad thing, for instance, right now its winter in a lot of countries around the world, You can do some heavy compute while keeping your House nice and Toasty! So there is always a positive and negative to everything! 



greg1184 said:


> Ryzen 9 3950x overclocked to 4.4ghz all cores.


Hell yeah man, not bad!


----------



## Schmuckley

IN b4 I submit this to the bot.


----------



## J7SC

oreonutz said:


> (...)
> Yup. I mean in his defense, I do have things go over my head from time to time, so maybe I am just missing something here, but your original comment didn't seem like something that needed debating. That chip can suck up a lot of Juice from the wall. Thats not always a bad thing, for instance, right now its winter in a lot of countries around the world, You can do some heavy compute while keeping your House nice and Toasty! So there is always a positive and negative to everything!
> (...)


 
So like get a 3175X 28c/56t @ 5 giggles (without the chiller ) and use it as a heater with Cinebench R20 in a loop ?


----------



## anti-clockwize

BradleyW said:


> 9900K HT 4.7GHz, RAM 2x8GB DDR4 3733MHz.


What the... that score is lower than the 3700X in my work computer (@ 4.2Ghz) with 3200mhz ram and a cheap board (prime x570-p) by a couple hundred points..


----------



## oreonutz

J7SC said:


> So like get a 3175X 28c/56t @ 5 giggles (without the chiller ) and use it as a heater with Cinebench R20 in a loop ?


LOL! EXACTLY! LOL! U know 2 birds One Stone. Get your CB20 scores for this thread, keep the house nice and warm! lol.


----------



## The Pook

anti-clockwize said:


> What the... that score is lower than the 3700X in my work computer (@ 4.2Ghz) with 3200mhz ram and a cheap board (prime x570-p) by a couple hundred points..



situations where memory IO performance isn't important (Cinebench) Ryzen clowns on Intel while being clocked significantly lower. 

clock a 9900K to 4.5 and a Ryzen 3700/3800 to 4.5 and it's kind of embarrassing.


----------



## Schmuckley

This is a mediocre darr..what is this thing? 2700x Daily-type OC thing. Ht disabled bcuz..gayming.


----------



## Rage Set

The Pook said:


> situations where memory IO performance isn't important (Cinebench) Ryzen clowns on Intel while being clocked significantly lower.
> 
> clock a 9900K to 4.5 and a Ryzen 3700/3800 to 4.5 and it's kind of embarrassing.


I see what you did there 




J7SC said:


> So like get a 3175X 28c/56t @ 5 giggles (without the chiller ) and use it as a heater with Cinebench R20 in a loop ?


Hmmm. I'll try that when everything comes in and see with my MO-RA3 if it can warm up my space.


----------



## The Pook

Rage Set said:


> I see what you did there





I don't know what I did there so if you saw what I did there then that's pretty impressive.

what did I do?


----------



## oreonutz

The Pook said:


> I don't know what I did there so if you saw what I did there then that's pretty impressive.
> 
> what did I do?


LOL! Now I don't feel so dumb... I had the same thoughts. I went back and read your comment for double meanings, and was like, damnit, I am too dumb...


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
There was about two years ago a ryzen test using blender 
They tweaked the blender settings to favor ryzen offered both as downloads

It was pretty funny 
I noticed the funky blender version and just ran the render file with the blender program I already had installed and there was a huge difference 
Everyone was like what the heck did you do :thinking:

Otherwise clock for clock and single core score will usually always be enlightening


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

New Update for 3950X

Had some time to dial in settings tonight. Scored 10998 on my 3950X on custom water! Just neeed to find a way to break 11000!


----------



## oreonutz

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> New Update for 3950X
> 
> Had some time to dial in settings tonight. Scored 10998 on my 3950X on custom water! Just neeed to find a way to break 11000!


You are killing it man!

We finally got the cold spell I have been waiting for to start my benching again, and both my fricking Zen2 Rigs are pounding away at another Conversion Project. I am hoping it will still be cold this weekend, because I finally will have my 3950x rig free then to open the Windows and Start Benchmarking!

Great job man, all you need is 2 Points! I know you can break it. If you haven't already, switch to Real-Time Priority mode, and Move the CBR20 Window so the Rendering takes place off screen, if you aren't doing that already, that should DEFINITELY get you your 2 points. Also Kill EVERY Service you aren't using, even HWinfo, Windows Defender, even the Print Spooler, it all adds up.

Good Luck!


----------



## iunlock

7980XE at 5.0GHz ... w/ Benchmate making some waves.

New PR:

CBR20: 11766

______________________________________________

3970X at 4.5GHz 
(w/ Benchmate.)

CBR20: 19906


----------



## Hwgeek

Soon our scores gonna look so low compared to the new King 
there is already a benchmark stream on YT[from yesterday], he almost got 30K!:
Edit: took screenshot by myself now:
Link to the stream:
https://youtu.be/4BpAbA5erH0?t=14706

Can't wait to see what our forum members gonna do with it , also maybe I think we need new Cinebench


----------



## ThrashZone

Hwgeek said:


> Soon our scores gonna look so low compared to the new King
> there is already a benchmark stream on YT[from yesterday], he almost got 30K!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what our forum members gonna do with it


Hi,
Probably one of the worst images I've ever seen.
Snipping tool or print screen key and open paint/... and paste would be best rather than camera.


----------



## oreonutz

lol @ThrashZone

Right???


----------



## J7SC

Well, Tom's Hardware to the rescue


----------



## Schmuckley

Certain this is weaksauce. 3600x


----------



## iunlock

5562 with the 9900KF @ 5.2GHz (Ambient) on the Gaming Desktop.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

3950X open/custom loop water cooled

Cinebench R20: 10501 score

4.45ghz all-core
1.4375v
3733mhzcl14 mem 1867mhz fabric


----------



## JustinThyme

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Where does it install? I did the download, and it runs, but I don't see it.
> 
> If I have to DL it every time, that's not gonna work.
> 
> I have to open a CPU-Z Bench tab to get the processor speed up.


My install left a short cut. I’ll look next time I’m booted up by right clicking in short cut to see where it’s installed. As for the CPU just put a short cut to power settings on your desktop. I only have two power profiles, one is a modified balanced and the other is high performance that just jacks everything to max. I can leave it at balanced but it takes a second or two to ramp up then during bench some cores will slow down. I just use the high performance profile for benching. Then put it back.


----------



## iunlock

4364 with the 8086K @ 5.4GHz (Ambient) on the Gaming Desktop.


----------



## z390e

Gamers Nexus had a 35155 earlier may have gotten higher on their TR3990X live stream.


----------



## kitfit1

CB R20 Multicore Score: 10575
R 3950x @ 4.45Ghz all core clock.


----------



## Greatli

~7300 seems really low for a 3900x.


Am I doing something wrong? 



I've got my CPU running w/the EDC "bug" feature that lets it boost to 4.7 on CCD1 and 4.5 on CCD2. I thought this would give me an effective ~4.6Ghz all-core; but maybe it isn't really??
Maybe it is better to just do a flat-out all-core/all-ccd overclock instead of a boost-based OC?


My pitiful numbers are hitting me right in the ego


----------



## J7SC

z390e said:


> Gamers Nexus had a 35155 earlier may have gotten higher on their TR3990X live stream.


 
...saw that, but if we're talking 3990X *on LN2*, there's Splave's HWBot run at 39518 (for now... )


----------



## Greatli

Greatli said:


> ~7300 seems really low for a 3900x.
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my CPU running w/the EDC "bug" feature that lets it boost to 4.7 on CCD1 and 4.5 on CCD2. I thought this would give me an effective ~4.6Ghz all-core; but maybe it isn't really??
> Maybe it is better to just do a flat-out all-core/all-ccd overclock instead of a boost-based OC?
> 
> 
> My pitiful numbers are hitting me right in the ego







Okay; so I opted for a 4.4 All-Core overclock instead of using PBO to boost up to 4.7 and my scores are MUCH better. The only problem is that now I can't use HwInfo; it just crashes on startup after the OC---***?


----------



## BeeDeeEff

10850 points

3950X
CCD0: 4.675ghz
CCD1: 4.525ghz
1.44375v


----------



## z390e

J7SC said:


> ...saw that, but if we're talking 3990X *on LN2*, there's Splave's HWBot run at 39518 (for now... )


very nice, Steve and the beard were chicken clocking they said looks like Splave was at 5.3 damn that dude is incredible.

I havent dabbled with AMD stuff in ages but the performance these new chips have is impressive assuming the software can take advantage of it. First time I've even looked at AMD chips and not did the drake hand lol.


----------



## Steven Stacy

MSI Meg Ace z390
9700K
Corsair 3000mhz
XMP and 100 FSB only plus 51 multiplier.
Its the only way it will pass prime95 if I stick at 5.1Ghz
I've had better scores but those settings won't pass all the benchmarks.

score multi - 4037
single 526


----------



## Steven Stacy

I've been looking hard at a 3900x. What are the single core scores on the 3900x? or even a 3950x? 9900K isn't worth the upgrade from a 9700k, but amd is tempting me.


----------



## kithylin

Steven Stacy said:


> I've been looking hard at a 3900x. What are the single core scores on the 3900x? or even a 3950x? 9900K isn't worth the upgrade from a 9700k, but amd is tempting me.


https://www.computerbase.de/2019-03...agramm-cinebench-r20-single-thread-ergebnisse


----------



## Steven Stacy

kithylin said:


> https://www.computerbase.de/2019-03...agramm-cinebench-r20-single-thread-ergebnisse


Thank you. Very nice link. I really should have waited for the 3900x before purchasing 9700k last year.


----------



## iunlock

Steven Stacy said:


> I've been looking hard at a 3900x. What are the single core scores on the 3900x? or even a 3950x? 9900K isn't worth the upgrade from a 9700k, but amd is tempting me.





Steven Stacy said:


> Thank you. Very nice link. I really should have waited for the 3900x before purchasing 9700k last year.


If you're after single core, the 9700K or 9900K overclocked will be a lot better. Those tests are stock vs stock. The latency of Intel is far superior than amd. Overall Intel is much more mature in its process.

Take the stock vs stock tests with a grain of salt. You can easily OC the 9700k/9900k and with the right cooling it'll allow more headroom, silicon willing. The point is, Intel scales much better than amd. 

I own both.. Intel and amd with decades of flight time with both. Each have their strengths... It just depends on what you're realistically after (actual usage).


----------



## Steven Stacy

iunlock said:


> If you're after single core, the 9700K or 9900K overclocked will be a lot better. Those tests are stock vs stock. The latency of Intel is far superior than amd. Overall Intel is much more mature in its process.
> 
> Take the stock vs stock tests with a grain of salt. You can easily OC the 9700k/9900k and with the right cooling it'll allow more headroom, silicon willing. The point is, Intel scales much better than amd.
> 
> I own both.. Intel and amd with decades of flight time with both. Each have their strengths... It just depends on what you're realistically after (actual usage).


I'm average about 9000 give or take on time spy for cpu 9700k OC @ 5.1 and 12600-12900 on the gpu depeding on the memory clock settings. I have a heck of a time passing prime95 with anything higher unless I throw a lot of volts at it. 
I had a single score of 526 on cinebench R20 and I see the amd matching that on those charts at stock. 
I felt like I wasted my time getting that overclock and keeping decent temps at 1.4 volts. I'm new to overclocking, but I felt like crap, if amd can do that stock then why spend all that time on the intel.

I'm glad to hear your comments on the intel. It make sense.


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

Finally broke 11k on cinebench on my 3950X. 4.65/4.65/4.575/4.575 GHz (per EACH CCX) @1.416V. 11062 score. Pretty damn good for non extreme cooling!


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> Finally broke 11k on cinebench on my 3950X. 4.65/4.65/4.575/4.575 GHz (per EACH CCX) @1.416V. 11062 score. Pretty damn good for non extreme cooling!


Grats! Finally letting the voltage creep up there and the power flow!


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

BeeDeeEff said:


> Grats! Finally letting the voltage creep up there and the power flow!


Yeah its amazing how bad the voltage scaling is at this point! Considering I can run 4.6/4.5 R20 stable @ 1.33V. To add 25 MHz it requires 1.368V. Another 25 MHz requires 1.416. When these chips hit their wall they really hit their wall!


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
New 9940x 4.9's


----------



## z390e

At some point shouldn't we all be mocking ourselves for using a graphics rendering test to test CPU performance? I mean who is even using CPU to render graphics in the GPU era? We need a better test suite imo.


----------



## rdr09

z390e said:


> At some point shouldn't we all be mocking ourselves for using a graphics rendering test to test CPU performance? I mean who is even using CPU to render graphics in the GPU era? We need a better test suite imo.


Those who do other stuff while rendering like gaming at same time.


----------



## kithylin

z390e said:


> At some point shouldn't we all be mocking ourselves for using a graphics rendering test to test CPU performance? I mean who is even using CPU to render graphics in the GPU era? We need a better test suite imo.


I think you may be confused. Everyone posting results here is running the cpu benchmark portion of Cinebench R20, -NOT- the graphics test. There are two tests. We do not have to run them both.


----------



## JustinThyme

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> New 9940x 4.9's


Nice run


----------



## gtz

Steven Stacy said:


> I've been looking hard at a 3900x. What are the single core scores on the 3900x? or even a 3950x? 9900K isn't worth the upgrade from a 9700k, but amd is tempting me.


Attached is my stock 3900X. Just have XFR enabled.


----------



## z390e

kithylin said:


> I think you may be confused. Everyone posting results here is running the cpu benchmark portion of Cinebench R20, -NOT- the graphics test. There are two tests. We do not have to run them both.


Perhaps I may be confused. Which Cinebench R15 or R20 doesn't run a graphical render to do the test?


----------



## speed_demon

z390e said:


> At some point shouldn't we all be mocking ourselves for using a graphics rendering test to test CPU performance? I mean who is even using CPU to render graphics in the GPU era? We need a better test suite imo.


Like SuperPi? 

We have a thread for SuperPi times too.


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## kithylin

z390e said:


> Perhaps I may be confused. Which Cinebench R15 or R20 doesn't run a graphical render to do the test?


All of them are using the CPU to render an image on the screen but this is a cpu-only test and does not use the video card. There is a seperate video card graphical test that is not being run here. All tests displayed here are CPU Load only.


----------



## JustinThyme

kithylin said:


> All of them are using the CPU to render an image on the screen but this is a cpu-only test and does not use the video card. There is a seperate video card graphical test that is not being run here. All tests displayed here are CPU Load only.


You can use OpenCL like Luxmark where you can choose what runs the load. CPU, GPU or both. Just have to have the OpenCL drivers for the CPU.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> New 9940x 4.9's





JustinThyme said:


> Nice run


now this is the topic for how much is how much you push enough lol

No HT 51x on all cores 54x on one of my beloved cold cores


but you know i dont know what im doing XD


----------



## ucode

z390e said:


> Perhaps I may be confused. Which Cinebench R15 or R20 doesn't run a graphical render to do the test?


They both render via CPU. CBR15 also has an OpenGL bench which uses the graphics card but is pretty much a CPU test as well.


----------



## z390e

kithylin said:


> All of them are using the CPU to render an image on the screen but this is a cpu-only test and does not use the video card. There is a seperate video card graphical test that is not being run here. All tests displayed here are CPU Load only.


you said, and I quote 



kithylin said:


> Everyone posting results here is running the cpu benchmark portion of Cinebench R20, *-NOT- the graphics test. *



So what I said was 100% correct and what you said was 0% correct. Everyone HAS to run the test which is the CPU rendering an image. Thanks for confirming that I was correct and your statement was misleading.


----------



## z390e

ucode said:


> They both render via CPU. CBR15 also has an OpenGL bench which uses the graphics card but is pretty much a CPU test as well.


I am aware of this I was pointing out how the poster I was replying to was being disingenous.


----------



## z390e

I think some people are missing the point I was trying to make about running a CPU rendering an image as a poor "real world" test of a CPU because 99% of us are using our GPU's to render images. 

The SuperPi recommendation that speed_demon mentions is what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## kithylin

z390e said:


> So what I said was 100% correct and what you said was 0% correct. Everyone HAS to run the test which is the CPU rendering an image. Thanks for confirming that I was correct and your statement was misleading.


Your original post was the confusing one that got everyone confused. I'll quote it for you the problem with your post:


z390e said:


> At some point shouldn't we all be mocking ourselves for using a *graphics rendering test* to test CPU performance? I mean who is even using CPU to render graphics in the GPU era? We need a better test suite imo.


You clearly stated "Graphics rendering test". A graphics rendering test would be a test of the video card to render graphics. Cinebench R20 does not ever use the video card for anything. Literally 0% gpu usage the entire time the program is open for every computer I have run it on. I was a little misleading because Cinebench R15 had a separate video card test in it and I looked and Cinebench R20 does not have that. So no, R20 doesn't ever use the video card for anything. Perhaps you may want to clarify exactly what you were trying to say with your original post?


----------



## ThrashZone

z390e said:


> I think some people are missing the point I was trying to make about running a CPU rendering an image as a poor "real world" test of a CPU because 99% of us are using our GPU's to render images.
> 
> The SuperPi recommendation that speed_demon mentions is what I was looking for. Thanks


Hi,
Yeah but cinebench gives a number 
Otherwise we'd just use blender and switch back and forth between cpu rendering and gpu rendering and the time each takes would say which is faster but that time number isn't as sexy as cinebench's 10-15 second test.


----------



## z390e

Im with you Thrash, hopefully we will see some other options for CPU benchmarking that aren't "render graphics".


----------



## z390e

kithylin said:


> A graphics rendering test would be a test of the video card to render graphics.












We literally use the CPU to render the graphic on screen. You even say so yourself.



kithylin said:


> All of them are using the CPU to render an image on the screen


Why double-talk it like a politician? Moving on...


----------



## kithylin

z390e said:


> Why double-talk it like a politician? Moving on...


Yep it's another one of those folks that's all "I must always be right and can never ever possibly be wrong on any subject". I've met a lot of those types of folks on the internet. Let's move on.


----------



## ThrashZone

z390e said:


> Im with you Thrash, hopefully we will see some other options for CPU benchmarking that aren't "render graphics".


Hi,
R20 time to completion just under 30 seconds to get a nice sexy score
Would it be as popular if it just gave as a score 29:03:30 seconds probably not then it would be like blender but all blender rendering files the shortest I've noticed is 3-4 minutes longest about 10 minutes 
Then you get into blender opendata short test 10+- minutes and long 30+- minutes.

https://www.blender.org/download/demo-files/

https://opendata.blender.org/

But again is this a sexy score ?


----------



## mouacyk

Any software, as long as its workload can saturate the hardware, is a good benchmark for the hardware. Many people still prefer the slower CPU-based encoding of video for better quality. Movie studios still use CPU-rendering to achieve a realism in graphics quality (ray tracing with infinite bounces) that no GPU is capable of (due to its limited precision.)


----------



## JustinThyme

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> R20 time to completion just under 30 seconds to get a nice sexy score
> Would it be as popular if it just gave as a score 29:03:30 seconds probably not then it would be like blender but all blender rendering files the shortest I've noticed is 3-4 minutes longest about 10 minutes
> Then you get into blender opendata short test 10+- minutes and long 30+- minutes.
> 
> https://www.blender.org/download/demo-files/
> 
> https://opendata.blender.org/
> 
> But again is this a sexy score ?



Looks great right up until the temps over 85 much less 90, we have already had that discussion. Its a number, just not a fast one. Good sustained load with multiple renderings. I just like RB because it mixes it up. Handbrake, Blender, image processing, Open CL etc instead of all image rendering.


----------



## ThrashZone

JustinThyme said:


> Looks great right up until the temps over 85 much less 90, we have already had that discussion. Its a number, just not a fast one. Good sustained load with multiple renderings. I just like RB because it mixes it up. Handbrake, Blender, image processing, Open CL etc instead of all image rendering.


Hi,
Yeah realbench gives lots of sexy numbers


----------



## ronaldoz

Just tested with 8700K @ 5,0GHz
Score *3971*


----------



## samykoka

My 3950x New build ...
also i'm kinda AMD noop , tell me guys if that is OK 

R20 9952 pts


----------



## Socks keep you warm

reachthesky said:


> [email protected] 4.9ghz Cache Hyperthreading Disabled
> z390 Aorus Master (F9 Bios)
> GSKILL F4-4000C17Q-32GTZR Kit manually tuned to timings in asrock config.
> NZXT KRAKEN x72 360mm AIO w/ liquid metal between ihs/coldplate


Hey man, just a question, why disable HT? You getting worse scores by 600 point than a stock 9900K.


----------



## ThrashZone

Socks keep you warm said:


> Hey man, just a question, why disable HT? You getting worse scores by 600 point than a stock 9900K.


Hi,
He's loco or simply overheating with HT on


----------



## Socks keep you warm

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> He's loco or simply overheating with HT on


I was being sarcastic haha but yeah legit like, what's the point in 6Ghz with HT off for example if you still score worse lol.
Unless for records.


----------



## Hiikeri

24/7 aka daily clocks:
9900K @ 5400, AVX -2 aka 5200 R20 clocks. Ram 4600 cl18.


----------



## kithylin

Hiikeri said:


> 24/7 aka daily clocks:
> 9900K @ 5400, AVX -2 aka 5200 R20 clocks. Ram 4600 cl18.


Another post with Hyper-threading disabled.. why are people doing this? You're doing a test to make a high score. Your score will be higher with HT on.


----------



## go4life

Nevermind.


----------



## JustinThyme

Yeah HT may enable you to get a better OC and less heat but you lose half of your computing power theoretically. I see this a lot but mostly when folks going the HwBot way of highest OC. Disable HT, and by the core OC running up the preferred cores and clocking back on the hot ones. For me its all or none.


----------



## Arctucas

An improvement on my previous best of 5826:


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## JustinThyme

reachthesky said:


> 5.3ghz all core 4.9 cache ht off performance in games i play > 5.2ghz all core 4.8ghz cache with ht on because it offers better latency. 5.2ghz ht on temps go above 80c. 5.3ghz ht off temps under 80c. Chip isn't a lottery winner by any means, needs 1.38v-1.415v under load but the voltage used for 5.3ghz ht off is also the same required for 5.2ghz ht on, I get an extra 100mhz on the cache/cores with ht off. As per cooling, just a 360mm aio + liquid metal between ihs/aio coldplate. Pretty efficient for the cost and the performance. If I want to stay under 80c during daily use with ht on with my current cooling, I would clock at 5.1ghz. But why clock at 5.1ghz ht on when 5.3ghz ht off performance is better in games?


If it works for you then go for it. 8 cores with no HT in games that wont use more than 4 cores probably does do a little better. Some people use PCs for more than a gaming console though. and HT on 100Mhz less makes a massive difference.


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## kithylin

reachthesky said:


> 5.3ghz all core 4.9 cache ht off performance in games i play > 5.2ghz all core 4.8ghz cache with ht on because it offers better latency. 5.2ghz ht on temps go above 80c. 5.3ghz ht off temps under 80c. Chip isn't a lottery winner by any means, needs 1.38v-1.415v under load but the voltage used for 5.3ghz ht off is also the same required for 5.2ghz ht on, I get an extra 100mhz on the cache/cores with ht off. As per cooling, just a 360mm aio + liquid metal between ihs/aio coldplate. Pretty efficient for the cost and the performance. If I want to stay under 80c during daily use with ht on with my current cooling, I would clock at 5.1ghz. But why clock at 5.1ghz ht on when 5.3ghz ht off performance is better in games?


The question then I would ask you is why would you pay more money for a 9900K with hyper-threading if you're just going to turn it off and not use it? Wouldn't you rather just pay less money for a 9700K with no HT in the first place and save money instead? They're both 8 core chips and they both overclock the same. I just don't seem to understand in my mind why people pay more for a feature then turn around and not use it.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah benchmarking doesn't make sense to disable HT
Gaming is another story.


----------



## JustinThyme

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah benchmarking doesn't make sense to disable HT
> Gaming is another story.


Absolutely, unless you are still running celery core duo. 
The other difference between the 9900K and HEDT there is no cache. You graduate up to this thing known as mesh. On my chip it’s takes a lot of juice to get the mesh past 30 and drives the package temp past the hottest core. So I set it for 28-30 and that keeps my package temp about even with the mid core temp. The only thing I’ve really noted with upping mesh is a little better memory bandwidth. That is another strange subject for me. I can clock my ram higher with the same CL and get less bandwidth. Then clock back on the mesh and it goes up a little. Just a tweaking thing to do with your ram kit and mesh as two different kits I’ve run don’t react the same. I get better performance and OC out of 3600 CL18 than I did out of 3800 CL 19 both dominator. I can actually run the 3600 at 3800 and CL 16 where the 3800 wouldn’t clock any higher and could drop CL to 18. Must be the RGB kick in the 3600. Both have Samsung B die.


----------



## iunlock

Cinebench R20 w/ Benchmate:

9900KS at 5.3GHz (Ambient) = 5665cb

9900KS at 5.0GHz (Ambient) = 5378cb

* At the 50x mark I broke my PR (also the fastest validated CB20 @ 50x) that I had with my KF(P0) [2351cb] with this KS ...huh ... not bad for the R0/KS.


----------



## domdtxdissar

Finally managed to break 10k with PBO still enabled on a 3950x


----------



## Hiikeri

https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...our-cinebench-r20-scores-65.html#post28351790



kithylin said:


> Another post with Hyper-threading disabled.. why are people doing this? You're doing a test to make a high score. Your score will be higher with HT on.


What are you talking about? 

Im not doing anything, my HT is NOT disabled! 16 threads with 9900K! You need a classes?


----------



## kithylin

Hiikeri said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...our-cinebench-r20-scores-65.html#post28351790
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Im not doing anything, my HT is NOT disabled! 16 threads with 9900K! You need a classes?


Good job editing your post and replacing the screenshot. It was a different screenshot with CPU-Z in it that showed 8 cores 8 threads when you first posted. I really need to learn to start quoting people and their URL's directly.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Completely stock with a wraith prism because I have become a heretic.
No idea if its any good or not though.


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## Hiikeri

kithylin said:


> Good job editing your post and replacing the screenshot. It was a different screenshot with CPU-Z in it that showed 8 cores 8 threads when you first posted. I really need to learn to start quoting people and their URL's directly.


Try to lie less on that your meaningless noob post, im just laughing.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...our-cinebench-r20-scores-65.html#post28351790
Last edited by Hiikeri; 03-03-2020 at 01:46 AM. 

And your post: 03-03-2020, 04:01 AM.

I still havent driven 8C8T what ever you say. Maybe you see even there my 8C8T scores on my R20 picture? Tell me where it is?


----------



## Torvi

1600 AE version under wraith prism


----------



## KCDC

My first run with this 10940X.
Manual voltage for now until I can get Adaptive to work properly. 

I never know all the things to put in my screengrab so I picked a few.
Temps were in low 80s


----------



## pegadroid

Ryzen 9 3900x 4.3Ghz all core 1.250v


----------



## J7SC

KCDC said:


> My first run with this 10940X.
> Manual voltage for now until I can get Adaptive to work properly.
> 
> I never know all the things to put in my screengrab so I picked a few.
> Temps were in low 80s


 
Nice ! No dramatic temp spreads between cores ? When reading posts about the 10980xe that seems to be a potential issue, but the related 10940x should perform a bit better that way.


----------



## KCDC

J7SC said:


> Nice ! No dramatic temp spreads between cores ? When reading posts about the 10980xe that seems to be a potential issue, but the related 10940x should perform a bit better that way.


 On my first few runs before repasting, temp spread on load was gnarly, 7-10c differences, some would even read 67-70 while others would go up to 80-84


After doing a TIM repaste, they're behaving normally with a tighter spread. I will do another run and get the temps posted once all my work stuff is closed for the day.


----------



## KCDC

J7SC said:


> Nice ! No dramatic temp spreads between cores ? When reading posts about the 10980xe that seems to be a potential issue, but the related 10940x should perform a bit better that way.



Dang, looks like spread is not what it was the first time, probably because the machines been working all day. Max in core temp


OT due to temp spread convo, I'll transfer to another thread but just wanted to answer @J7SC


----------



## J7SC

KCDC said:


> Dang, looks like spread is not what it was the first time, probably because the machines been working all day. Max in core temp
> 
> 
> OT due to temp spread convo, I'll transfer to another thread but just wanted to answer @J7SC


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scoty

Here is my Score with ECL=16. With Auto i get only 7160.


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.25 Ghz (IF 1800 Mhz) (SVI2 Voltage 1.194v idle/light work and 1.187v heavy work)
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
Gskill TridentZ 3200 CL16 @ 3600 CL18


----------



## glnn_23

Here's my highest score so far for 3900x on custom water.


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

*4.6 GHz impressive!*



glnn_23 said:


> Here's my highest score so far for 3900x on custom water.


That is a VERY nice chip sir well done!


----------



## rares495

Seems lower than usual but oh well.

Ryzen 3700X @4400MHz 1.375V


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

rares495 said:


> Seems lower than usual but oh well.
> 
> Ryzen 3700X @4400MHz 1.375V


Thats a pretty damn good chip! Hitting 4.4 GHz is no small feat with these 3700Xs.


----------



## rares495

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> Thats a pretty damn good chip! Hitting 4.4 GHz is no small feat with these 3700Xs.



Thanks. I think it can do 4.6 but with very high voltage(1.5-ish) and I'm unable to cool it with the Dark Rock 4.


What impressed me the most was the memory controller. Managed to boot with 4400 16-15-15, which is pretty darn good.


----------



## AvengedRobix

My daily for the new 3950X on Ace X570 and 32Gb 3733


----------



## Muqeshem

AvengedRobix said:


> My daily for the new 3950X on Ace X570 and 32Gb 3733


what are you settings in bios in terms of voltages and your cooling setup ?

i own msi unify and running at 44.00,43.75,43.00,42.50 at 1.272 volt with mode 4 with an offset of 0.200 positive. 
in ryzen master my fastest core is ccd 1 is ccx1 and ccd2 is ccx2


----------



## AvengedRobix

Muqeshem said:


> what are you settings in bios in terms of voltages and your cooling setup ?
> 
> 
> 
> i own msi unify and running at 44.00,43.75,43.00,42.50 at 1.272 volt with mode 4 with an offset of 0.200 positive.
> 
> in ryzen master my fastest core is ccd 1 is ccx1 and ccd2 is ccx2


Watercooling.. now i've 1,35 LLC 2 46/45.5/43.5/43.5 and vsoc 1.050

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A6013 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

AvengedRobix said:


> Watercooling.. now i've 1,35 LLC 2 46/45.5/43.5/43.5 and vsoc 1.050
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A6013 utilizzando Tapatalk


Very Nice chip. I cant get 4.6 GHz to work. My CCDXs are all equal on each CCD so my daily is 4500/4500/4425/4425 @1.29V. My max is 4550/4550/4475/4475 @1.356V. Going any higher I shut down due to heat constraints. 

Best Ive ever done was 4650/4650/4575/4575 @1.416V but I it was done at 4C for water temps.


----------



## jepz

Update:

From 2950x to 3970x

Manual [email protected] , Vcore 1.39v, [email protected] , Noctua U14S TR4-SP3


----------



## XGS-Duplicity

oops


----------



## octiny

24/7 9940X - 4.825ghz @ 1.288v (1.305 bios) | Memory @ 4020mhz 16-16-16-32-360 1T @ 1.46v | Mesh 3.220ghz @ 1.16v | VCCIO @ 1.105v | VSA @ 1.085v

Multi- 9948
Single- 504

Spur of the moment purchase for a 2nd build. Not bad for $499 (Microcenter in-store sale awhile back). More headroom, but CPU temps holding it back @ mid 90's w/ 360 AIO (w/ LM) during heavy bench runs, will go custom loop soon tho


----------



## Dude970

My 3900X


----------



## ThrashZone

Dude970 said:


> My 3900X


Hi,
Nice what clocks dude


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my crappy 6800k score i got a 3900x coming in today to do some new upgrades.


----------



## Dude970

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice what clocks dude


4375 all core with Ryzen Master. Still learning the AMD side. I will delve into PBO after researching it more.


----------



## Darth Ciri

I ran this on my 8700k last December with my Kraken X52. I'm doing a loop next Monday so I'll try again.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my 3900x just a fast run to hit 8k.


----------



## Steven Stacy

RYZEN 3950X all core OC to 4425 at 1.44v. One time deal at that voltage guys! I'm not doing it again.


----------



## kithylin

Steven Stacy said:


> RYZEN 3950X all core OC to 4425 at 1.44v. One time deal at that voltage guys! I'm not doing it again.


Where's your sense of adventure!


----------



## Steven Stacy

kithylin said:


> Where's your sense of adventure!


Ok I just lowered to 1.434 and kept it at 4425. I have more benchmarks to do. lol


----------



## XGS-Duplicity

Intel i9-9900k HT/OFF 2C/5.5ghz 4C/5.4ghz 8C/5.3ghz Cache/4.9ghz
Single core CBR20


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
10900k 6825....


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
5.3 & 5.0 cache


----------



## Catscratch

Sig rig all stock x570 abba bios and corresponding chipset driver version at that time.


----------



## newls1

*6949*

5.3GHz @ 1.323v with a 48x Cache/Ring


----------



## ThrashZone

newls1 said:


> *6949*
> 
> 5.3GHz @ 1.323v with a 48x Cache/Ring


Hi,
Copy cat  look up two posts before you :thumb:


----------



## newls1

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Copy cat  look up two posts before you :thumb:


HAHAHAHAHA... thats is too funny!


----------



## ExiaGN

Current settings


----------



## truth hurts

54 51


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Those 10900Ks are beasts! Nice scores guys!:thumb:


----------



## ThrashZone

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Those 10900Ks are beasts! Nice scores guys!:thumb:


Hi,
You'll have fun with it with your nature cooling


----------



## rdr09

ExiaGN said:


> Current settings


That is kinda low. At 4000MHz i get 4200 with a 2700.


----------



## SuperMumrik

[email protected]


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

New 10980XE:


----------



## ThrashZone

MrTOOSHORT said:


> New 10980XE:


Hi,
Nice jumped 10900k ship ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice jumped 10900k ship ?



Still have a 10900k set up. Ordered another one from newegg. But said "Packaging" all week, so I canceled that order. Annoying.

The 10980Xe was here locally at memoryexpress, just one in stock at my location I buy from. Just got it today. Setting it up for 4.8GHz was a breeze.


----------



## ThrashZone

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Still have a 10900k set up. Ordered another one from newegg. But said "Packaging" all week, so I canceled that order. Annoying.
> 
> The 10980Xe was here locally at memoryexpress, just one in stock at my location I buy from. Just got it today. Setting it up for 4.8GHz was a breeze.


Hi,
Okay thought you already had a 10980xe my bad nice score :thumb:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Okay thought you already had a 10980xe my bad nice score :thumb:


I have a 9980xe too, probably why you thought that.


----------



## ThrashZone

MrTOOSHORT said:


> I have a 9980xe too, probably why you thought that.


Hi,
Actually I thought you had all three 7980xe/ 9980xe and 10980xe


----------



## SuperMumrik

10900K Updated [email protected]


----------



## xNAPx

Hello everyone, I have an issue with Cinebench after the last windows Update 2004. with my I9-9900k clocked at 5.05 ghz I was able to score up to 5315points with minimum of 5277points,after the update and messing with some services and HPET I lost up to 100 points less now scoring max 5242point with minimum of 5165,why this? Do you have any idea what affect the score so much in windows? I tried everything, reenabling services, reactivate HPET, uninstall and reinstall drivers, reinstall cinebench, nothing worked, this is driving me crazy, any help please?


----------



## octiny

3960X @ 4.425 1.34v with 3800/1900.


----------



## rares495

3800XT @ 4550 allcore


----------



## Mx King Sniper

Hi I'm new, here is mine.
4.5Ghz/4.4Ghz with 3600 16-21-21-42 4sticks


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Was just screwing around with manual PBO settings, this was the best I could do


----------



## JustinThyme

10980XE @ 4,8GHZ all cores


----------



## gtz

Just running stock settings on my new 5800X (every cpu setting on auto), I tried tweaking it but it just resulted in higher temps or lower scores. Very happy with the results, can't wait until the 5900X is readily available.


----------



## teico

CaptainCab21 said:


> I was thinking that it would be a good idea to start a Cinebench R20 Thread.
> Please post a picture of your score, specs and a picture of Cpuz with the memory tab and cpu tab open. I am trying to figure out how cpu's are scaling in the new Cinebench. I posted my result so feel free to copy how I did it.
> Thanks.
> 
> Specs
> Ryzen 7 1700x 4GHz
> 32GB ddr4 ram 3000mhz
> Asus b350f Strix Gaming Mobo
> Asus Strix Gtx 1070
> Corsair Hx1200 Psu
> Samsung 970Evo 250gb
> Cooler Master H500
> Noctua NH-D15 1 fan installed
> 
> 
> Links For Cinebench R20 download
> 
> Maxon - 3D for the Real World
> MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
> Download MAXON Cinebench R20













i5-8600k 5.1Ghz, ignore the top score I'm assuming its a bug lol.


----------



## JustinThyme

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Still have a 10900k set up. Ordered another one from newegg. But said "Packaging" all week, so I canceled that order. Annoying.
> 
> The 10980Xe was here locally at memoryexpress, just one in stock at my location I buy from. Just got it today. Setting it up for 4.8GHz was a breeze.


Not far behind. I dailed the Vcore back and moved on to CB23 30 min runs. Down from 1.25 to 1.235 and dropped about 5C.


----------



## kithylin

JustinThyme said:


> Not far behind. I dailed the Vcore back and moved on to CB23 30 min runs. Down from 1.25 to 1.235 and dropped about 5C.
> 
> View attachment 2476901


You're already pretty far beneath the 105c max temp for Intel processors. Mid-80's C is perfectly fine. There's no need to even concern yourself with reducing temps any further at that point. If it's stable I'd leave it alone if it was me.


----------



## sultanofswing

kithylin said:


> You're already pretty far beneath the 105c max temp for Intel processors. Mid-80's C is perfectly fine. There's no need to even concern yourself with reducing temps any further at that point. If it's stable I'd leave it alone if it was me.


10980XE TjMax is 86c.


----------



## sultanofswing

Here is my little 10940x.


----------



## kithylin

sultanofswing said:


> 10980XE TjMax is 86c.


All Intel processors are good up to a max of 105c no matter what the "published specs" are since Sandy Bridge. That's where Intel thermal throttles.


----------



## JustinThyme

sultanofswing said:


> 10980XE TjMax is 86c.


Nah it’s up there like 105.


----------



## kithylin

Intel's published TjMax figures are only for OEM's to design their cooling solutions around. Anyone that's been around Intel chips long enough and overclocked them to their extreme limits on air and water will know that Intel's real max temps is 105c and anything underneath that is fine. I have friends of mine that I've helped overclock their processors for them. Air cooled, AIO, custom water loops, 8700K's, 7700K's, 9900K's, all of em run their chips in the 90c - 95c - 100c range all the time for years and they still work great (I game with em on a regular basis). Intel chips can handle it fine.


----------



## JustinThyme

kithylin said:


> You're already pretty far beneath the 105c max temp for Intel processors. Mid-80's C is perfectly fine. There's no need to even concern yourself with reducing temps any further at that point. If it's stable I'd leave it alone if it was me.


I can get it higher on up to 5.1 But then I’m in mid to upper 90s. I think that’s about the ceiling on this chip with normal room ambients.


----------



## kithylin

JustinThyme said:


> I can get it higher on up to 5.1 But then I’m in mid to upper 90s. I think that’s about the ceiling on this chip with normal room ambients.


Time to go with a custom water loop. That's probably your only option there. Then you can crank it up higher and get back to nearly-90c-again but with higher clocks.


----------



## JustinThyme

kithylin said:


> Time to go with a custom water loop. That's probably your only option there. Then you can crank it up higher and get back to nearly-90c-again but with higher clocks.


LMAO, click on the rig in my sig. Ive been doing custom loops since the days when you had to make your own blocks and rads were heater cores out of cars/trucks. Liquid temp isnt the issue. Never gets above 30C with the 10980XE and two 2080Tis. Have to get the heat off the die into the liquid. That's been problematic since X299 was introduced. First X299 chip was a 7900X and man did that thing run HOT! Only thing going to get me cooler that where I am is a chiller or phase change or extreme like LN2. Been tossing around the idea of a chiller, not for sub ambient as I dont want to deal with condensation but just to keep the loop at ambient temp which is about 6-7C cooler than the overkill custom loop I have. Fixing to through this monster in the loop and pull two of the rads out of the case. MO-RA3 420.


----------



## kithylin

JustinThyme said:


> LMAO, click on the rig in my sig. Ive been doing custom loops since the days when you had to make your own blocks and rads were heater cores out of cars/trucks. Liquid temp isnt the issue. Never gets above 30C with the 10980XE and two 2080Tis. Have to get the heat off the die into the liquid. That's been problematic since X299 was introduced. First X299 chip was a 7900X and man did that thing run HOT! Only thing going to get me cooler that where I am is a chiller or phase change or extreme like LN2. Been tossing around the idea of a chiller, not for sub ambient as I dont want to deal with condensation but just to keep the loop at ambient temp which is about 6-7C cooler than the overkill custom loop I have. Fixing to through this monster in the loop and pull two of the rads out of the case. MO-RA3 420.


I've just been assuming "Everything is still broken with this stupid website conversion" and I haven't bothered clicking anyone's anything.. I thought "Sig Rigs" were broken too. I meant no offence but you said "Ambient temps" before and so I assumed it was air cooling some how. I'm with you there though. At one point in time I had held world records in overclocking with the 1 Ghz AMD Slot-A Athlon chips after crafting my own water block + aquarium pumps in a big cooler with ice water. Except we (me and a friend) used a small motorcycle radiator instead of heater cores. I've been there too.  Pssst.. Anyone other than me remember the "Gold Finger" overclock tools for Slot-A athlon chips? 😀


----------



## AVATARAT

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Negative Per Core
2x8GB [email protected] 16-17-14-28-2T
*
Multi: 4728
Single: 649*


----------



## JustinThyme

kithylin said:


> I've just been assuming "Everything is still broken with this stupid website conversion" and I haven't bothered clicking anyone's anything.. I thought "Sig Rigs" were broken too. I meant no offence but you said "Ambient temps" before and so I assumed it was air cooling some how. I'm with you there though. At one point in time I had held world records in overclocking with the 1 Ghz AMD Slot-A Athlon chips after crafting my own water block + aquarium pumps in a big cooler with ice water. Except we (me and a friend) used a small motorcycle radiator instead of heater cores. I've been there too.  Pssst.. Anyone other than me remember the "Gold Finger" overclock tools for Slot-A athlon chips? 😀


Its all good. The rig sig are still there, just in a convoluted way. Its Showcase now and difficult to navigate even to edit. Ive only got one in there, the rest I removed. I only keep my current rig in there that is still evolving all though its possibilities of evolution are near the end. I just put a link to that showcase in my sig as its easier than going to my profile and looking for the showcase. I try to keep it up to date but every time I go back I forget how to edit whats there. Used to be really easy and I guess if you were a first timer it may seem easy. The old method was more of a guided tour, click on add then it brings up a page to add all your stuff and a pic/pics if you want. Now its a matter of mastering the new navigation. I do get that is speeds up the forum without loading the rigs at the end of every post and presents a cleaner look. The sig length is also very limited to lines and characters but that also makes for a cleaner look. Some get a bit carried away and I do recall the times before when some users would make a one sentence post and trying to find it in half a page of sig text and links made it a bit difficult. Anyhow my current rig is hyperlinked in my sig along with my 5GHz OC entries. 

Yeah Ive been down that road with homemade everything. Back then it was the race the hit the 1GHz clock! GPUs were miniscule and all AGP and mostly passively cooled. My rad when I first started was the heater core out of a junk yard pickup truck with fans zip tied around it. I dont recall the gold finger as back then forums were not forums, mostly chat groups over a blazingly fast 14.4K Modem! woohoo! I also made my first few blocks on a milling machine after I cut the chunk of copper to size with a band saw then cut it in half. One side to put the ports in it and the other to drill indentations to get the water turbulence going. There was a lot of discussion on what drilled patterns got the best results. I did several of the cold plate sides, dabbled a little with Peltier cooling etc. I should shut up now, giving up just how ancient I really am! LOL


----------



## Peanuts4

I'm still tweaking but this is after a lot of benchmarks and testing just trying to find a voltage/core clock sweet spots. Memory has been fine tuned cause it's garbage OLOy that didn't want to run at stock speeds. AMD 3800X @ 4.325 1.26v MSIB550 Gaming. 

Do people still use R20 or has everyone moved to a new version?


----------



## newls1

12900K using TVB OC method


----------



## J7SC

I ran this (R23, R20) back in the summer...5950X w/ hefty w-cooling


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## Catsonar




----------



## stahlhart




----------

